# ✿ .♥*`✿`*♥. ✿IFBB Physique Pro Tracy Bodner on HALO4HER✿ .♥*`✿`*♥. ✿



## IslandGirl (Dec 13, 2010)

*✿ .♥*`✿`*♥. ✿IFBB Physique Pro Tracy Bodner on HALO4HER✿ .♥*`✿`*♥. ✿*

Aloha!  Reading everyone's log got me inspired to start one here.  

A little history on me.  I am married (to ParadiseCup) and we have 3 kiddos.  I was born and raised in Hawaii and moved to Colorado in '97.  My hubby and I are NPC Chief Judges for Co.  I currently compete.  I have done both bb'ing and figure.  I competed in '08 and '09 in bb'ing at the USAs in Vegas, but I'm just a little too small to be competitive at the national level so I decided to go back to competing in figure this year and I guess bring in a "softer" package since that is usually what hurts me as my body likes to come in hard.  Although may I add, my body does not look good soft, so having to fit the figure criteria sucks.

This year I competed at my state show and won the Open B class.  I then went on to Atlanta in Oct and competed at the Nationals, but didn't do so well.  Bringing in a softer package was our goal so nutrition was manipulated quite a bit allowing me to eat bagels, kiddie cereals post workout, homemade lean beef chili....but I was told by a few judges that I was still a little too hard and carry too much muscle for figure. 

My off-season weight is about 125lbs. give or take a few pounds.  Although I feel really good at 120lbs.  Stage weight for figure is about 112lbs.  BB'ing, about 108lbs.  I am 5' 2".  

The NPC has created a new division for next year called Women's Physique.  Which is being sold as "girls that are too big for figure, but too small for bb'ing", bascially.  So I think I fit right up that alley.  Super excited about this.  Just for 2011, you do not have to qualify at your local level for Physique and I can just go onto the national level which they are Physique at 6 national shows next year and also giving out a few Pro cards.  

My training goals is just to train and maintain my physique at the moment.  I do not put on muscle easily so I am just training and not too worry about getting too big as that is pretty impossible for me.

I just started a new training program called Max OT.  I've done DC training for many years and LOVEd it!  Earlier this year I did a cycle of FST-7 and loved that as well.  I thrive on "planned" workouts so these 2 programs worked amazing for me.  So far I am liking MAX OT as well.  I am not afraid of training hard and I love lifting heavy.  I love challenges and love to challenge myself at each workout and like the DC training concept of "beating the logbook".  

I'm going to start my log of my updating my Max OT workouts from Day 1 so bear with me.

Oh and sorry.  Didn't mean to write a book here.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 13, 2010)

Mon. 11/15

Day 1 of Max OT.  I'm modifying it to fit my schedule and also some exercises that I am not able to do due to tendonitis.  I hate doing that on a new routine, but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.  I am liking the concept of this training.  First day went well.  Guess I was trying to find my baseline.  Did pretty good.

Pm/30 mins cardio

*Shoulders and Tricep--*

*Shoulders-*

Smith Presses to Front: (3 set/ 4-6 reps) (weight not include bar)
75/6
80/6
85/4

Seated DB Press: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps)
40/6
45/5

Standing DB laterals: (2 sets/ 6-8 reps)
22.5/10
25/8

BB Shrugs: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps)
225/6
225/6

Upright Rows: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps)
60/8
65/6

*Triceps-*

EZ Cable Pushdowns: (2 sets/ 6 reps)
90/8
100/4 (too heavy)

Rope Overhead Extensions: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps)
70/6
70/6

DB Kickbacks: (1 set/ 6 reps)
27.5/6


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 13, 2010)

Thurs. 11/19

Am cardio 45 mins. and Pm cardio 30 mins.

2nd day of Max OT.  I really like it so far.  I like that I'm only striving for 4-6 reps on most exercises, which at first is kind of weird because I'm so used to 8-12 reps.  But I'm getting used to it real quick.  Also kind of agree about the part where when you get onto your 2nd exercise why are you doing "warm-up" sets when you are already warmed up.  Just get into your heavy set. 

*Back/Biceps* 

*Back-*

Pulldowns to front: (3 set/ 4-6 reps)
140/6 (could do more)
150/5 (I could barely get weight/bar down to start. haha) 
150/5

Seated Cable Rows w/ D attachments: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps)
130/6
150/4

Rack Deads: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps)
225/6
315/3 (too big of jump)

*(suppose to do Hyper-extensions, but usually after that I can barely walk so I decided to do them at the end of biceps)

*Biceps-*
Curl Bar: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps)
60/6
70/4

DB Curls: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps)
25/6 (could do more)
30/6 (felt good)

High Cable Curls/2 arms: (1 set/ 6 reps)
40/8

*Hyper-extensions/weighted: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps)
BW+25#/ 10
BW+35#/ 6


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 13, 2010)

Fri., 11/20

Am cardio 45 mins.  Last session for the week.

Great leg day.  Before I got in the gym, I was studying my plan for my first Max OT leg training.  I realize that I am only doing ONE exercise for hamstrings.  Hmmm...interesting.  We shall see how this goes I said to myself.  

Ooooo, I swear, if your intensity levels are HIGH and you are in the zone.  
This workout will challenge you!  Had an excellent training session!

*Legs-*

*Quads-*

Smith Squats: (3 sets/ 4-6 reps) (don't know counter weight so these are just weights added onto bar)
210/6
210/6
215/5

Leg Press: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps)
360/6
450/5

*Hammies-*

DB SLDL: (2 sets/ 6 reps)
60/6 (light)
70/6 (light)

*Calves-*

Standing Hoist Calf Machine: (2 sets/ 6-8 reps)
220/8
240/8 (light)

Hoist Rotary Calf: (2 sets/ 6-8 reps)
240/8
308/8


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 13, 2010)

Mon. 11/22

Pm cardio 30 mins 

MaxOT-2nd week.

*Shoulders/ Traps and Triceps--*

*Shoulders-*

Smith Presses: (just weights) (3 set/ 4-6 reps)
80/6
85/6
*90/4 *(Last time 85/4)

Seated DB Press: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps)
40/6 
*45/6* (Last time: 45/5)

DB Side Laterals: (2 sets/ 6-8 reps)
25/10
*27.5/7 *(Last time:25/8)

BB Shrugs: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps)
235/6
*255/6* (Last time: 225/6)

EZ Upright Rows: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps)
70/8
*75/6* (Last time: 65/6)

*Triceps-*

EZ Pushdowns: (2 sets/ 6 reps)
95/6
*105/6* (Last time: 100/4)

Rope Overhead Extensions: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps)
75/6 (cables were stuck.  changed for next set)
*80/6* (Last time: 70/6)

DB Kickbacks: (1 set/ 6 reps)
*27.5/6* (Last time: same.  Tried to hold db up longer at the top)


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 13, 2010)

Tues. 11/23

Am cardio/45 mins and Pm cardio/30 mins.

Great training day in gym.  

*Back and Biceps--* 

*Back-*

Lat Pulldowns to front: (3 sets/ 4-6 reps)
150/6
160/5
*162.5/4* (added 2.5 lb plate to stack) (Last time:150/5)

Seated Cable Rows: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps)
140/6
*150/6* (I tweaked my lower back on the right side on my last rep.  Ouch.  Not too bad, but I couldn't do rack deads so I did DB Rows instead) (Last time: 150/4)

DB Rows:
60/8
*75/6*

*Biceps-*

EZ Curl Bar: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps)
70/6
*75/5 *(Last time 70/4)

DB Curl: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps)
*30/6 * (Last time 30/6) (forearm tendonitis started acting up so I did one set of DB Curls and instead did 2 sets of cable high curls on next exercise) 

High Cable Curls (1 set/ 6 reps)
45/8 (light)
*50/6* (Last time: 40/8)


Hyperextensions (I do these last because I can barely walk afterwards.  I need a cane. lol) (2 sets/ 4-6 reps)
BW+35#/6
*BW+45#/6 *(Last time: BW+35#/6)


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 13, 2010)

Wed. 11/25

Awesome leg training.  Got to the gym late so didn't have time to do calves.  Boo! 

*Legs--*

*Quads-*

Smith Squats: (3 sets/ 4-6 reps) (don't know counter weight so this is just weights added onto bar)
220/6
230/6
*235/5* (Last time: 215/5)

Leg Press: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps)
450/6
*590/4* (Last time: 450/5)

*Hammies-*

DB SLDL:
70/6
*75/6* (Last time: 70/6)


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 13, 2010)

Mon. 11/30

Week 3 of Max OT.  This week workout, exercises got changed around.

Dealing with some minor aches and pains.  I didn't push it too hard on triceps as my elbow/forearm tendonitis was a bit flared up. 

Cardio: PM/30 min 

*Shoulders/Triceps/Calves* (missed calves at last workout)

*Shoulders-*

Seated DB Press: (3 sets/ 4-6 reps)(last 2 Max OT shoulder workout this exercise was done 2nd)

45/6
*50/6*
*50/5* (Last time 45/6)

Smith Presses: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps) (this is only total weight on bar.  don't know counter weight)

80/6
*90/5* (Last time 90/4)

DB Side Laterals: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps)
27.5/10
*30/7 *(Last time 27.5/7)

*Triceps-*

Rope Overhead extentions: (3 sets/ 4-6 reps) 
80/6
85/6
*90/3* (Last time 80/6)

EZ bar Pushdowns: (3 sets/ 4-6 reps)
105/5 (hand placement on bar too close)
105/6
*105/6* (Last time 105/6)

DB Kickbacks: (1 set/ 4-6 reps)
*27.5/6* (Last time 27.5/6)

*Calves-*

Standing Calf Raises: (2 sets/ 6-8 reps)
240/8
260/8

Cybex Rotary Calf: (2 sets/ 6-8 reps)
190/10
230/8


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 13, 2010)

Tues. 11/30

Hmmm...not sure what is going on. I've been experiencing some major body aches. Mostly in my arms. Kind of feels like aches and pains of a cold coming on. My body may be telling me something. Needing more rest time from the gym maybe??? Tomorrow we are taking off. We shall see how I'm feeling on Thurs. 

So bicep workout was affected a bit. I am so stubborn and push through the pain until I think I have pushed too far. One weakness of mines. 

*Back/Traps/Biceps and Abs--*

*Back-*

Pull-ups (I did R/P on these instead of Max OT)
10+8+8=26RP

T-Bar Rows: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps) (bar in corner)
90/6
100/6

V-Bar Pulldowns: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps)
110/6
130/6

Seated Cable Rows: (1 set 4-6 reps) 
*155/3* (cable was stuck on both cable rows. ) (Last time 150/6)

BB Shrugs: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps)
245/6
*250/5* (Last time 245/6)

*Biceps-*

EZ Curl Bar: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps)
75/3 (body was aching. just did warm ups and 1 working set)

Hammer Curls: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps)
(didn't do these since forearms tendonitis was acting up)

DB Curls: (2 sets 4-6 reps)
30/6 (did only 1 set. DONE!)


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 13, 2010)

Thurs. 12/2

Am/45 mins and Pm/30 mins cardio done. 

*Legs-*

*Quads-*

Leg Press: (3 sets/ 4-6 reps)
500/6
540/6
*590/5* (Last time 590/4)

Smith Squats: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps) (just weight on bar)
180/6
*240/6* (Last time 235/5)

*Hammies-*

Seated Curl: (2 sets/ 6 reps) (first time doing this exercise for MaxOT)
130/6
135/6

DB SLDL: (2 sets/ 6 reps) 
75/6
*75/6 *(Last time 75/6) For some reason the 80's are HUGE!  Maybe next time I will attempt them)

*Calves-*

Standing Calves: (2 sets/ 6-8 reps) (new machine.  kind of cool, but weight is heavy)
90/8
105/8

Seated Calves: (2 sets/ 6-8 reps) (too short for the machine.  I couldn't get weight off.  lol  skipped this exercise)


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 13, 2010)

Mon. 12/6

Week 4 on Max OT.

Today was *Shoulders/Triceps and Abs *

*Shoulders-*

Seated DB Press: (3 sets/ 4-6 reps)
45/6
50/6
*50/6* (Last time 50/6 and 50/5)

Smith Presses: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps)(not counting bar weight)
85/6
*95/4 *(Last time 90/5)

DB Side Laterals: (2 sets/ 6-8 reps)
30/8
*30/8* (Last time 30/7)(30's will be the heaviest I can do.  My right side forearm/elbow tendonitis was hurting a bit on this)

*Triceps-*
Rope Overhead Cable extensions: (3 sets/ 4-6 reps)
80/6
85/6
*90/6* (Last time 90/3)

EZ Pushdowns: (3 sets/ 4-6 reps)
100/6
102.5/5
*105/6* (Last time 105/6) (This may be heaviest I can do.  Elbows were affected)

DB Kickbacks: (1 set/ 4-6 reps)
*30/6* (Last time 27.5/6) (This may be heaviest I can do.  I also may have pulled my right shoulder as it is hurting a bit.  Maybe I was overcompensating for my elbow and did my last rep in an awkward way.  I'll watch it tomorrow to see how it feels)

*Abs-* 150 reps


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 13, 2010)

Tues. 12/7

Am cardio 45 mins and Pm cardio 30 mins

My right arm, the insertion between my side delt and lateral head of tricep is where I tweaked/strained doing db kickbacks yesterday.  I took couple aleves.  I could feel it when training and esp felt it doing seated cable rows.  I decided not to do Max OT for biceps.  I would've been pushing the envelope so I just did a couple of sets on a preacher machine and called it quits.  

Finished up with abs and then did cardio.

Pull-ups are getting more difficult to do with the added weight on me.  Trying to stay under 125.  Actually, my ideal weight, I would love to stay at 120#.  I am 5# over.  

*Back/Biceps and Abs--*

*Back-*

Pull-ups: (rest/pause)
*10+9+8=27RP * (Last time 26RP)

T-Bar Rows: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps) (bar in corner--weight not including bar)
105/6
*115/6* (Last time 100/6)

V-bar Pulldowns: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps)
120/6
*140/6 *(Last time 130/6)

Seated Cable Rows: (1 set/ 4-6 reps)
*160/6* (Last time 155/5) (right arm slightly sore)

DB Shrugs: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps) (first time doing DB's)
70/6
*75/6*

*Biceps-*
Couple sets on preacher machine


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 13, 2010)

Fri. 12/10

Was laid up in bed all day Wed. with a horrible sore throat and just felt yucky!  

Am cardio 45 mins.

*Legs--*

*Quads-*

Leg Press: (3 sets/ 4-6 reps)
540/5
590/6
*610/6* (Last time 590/5)

Squats: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps) (used a free motion, plate loaded squat machine.  loved it!  very smooth and eliminated the heavy weights on my back/traps)
270/8
*360/6*

*Hammies-*
Seated Cybex Curl: (2 sets/ 6 reps)
95/6
*95/6*

DB SLDL: (2 sets/ 6 reps)
80/6
*80/6* (Last time 75/6)

*Calves-*

Cybex Rotary Calf: (2 sets/ 6-8 reps)
230/8
*250/6 *(Last time 230/8)

Leg Press Calves: (pin machine) (2 sets/ 6-8 reps)
290/10
*310/8*


----------



## ParadiseCup (Dec 13, 2010)

woo hoo !!


----------



## Supplementcave (Dec 13, 2010)

I was reading over your journal and noticed that you usually set a pr every workout. That's awesome, keep up the good work.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 13, 2010)

ParadiseCup said:


> woo hoo !!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 13, 2010)

Supplementcave said:


> I was reading over your journal and noticed that you usually set a pr every workout. That's awesome, keep up the good work.


 
Hey there.  Thank you.  I really try hard to beat the logbook either by weights or reps.  I'm dealing with some minor aches and pains that sometimes puts limitations on me.  That sucks, but oh well, onward I go.  Thanks for visiting.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 13, 2010)

Mon. 12/13

Am cardio 45 mins.

Pretty good training day today.  Was in some pain earlier in the day.  My right elbow was acting up.  But I pushed through back and bi's with not much pain from the elbow.  Yeah!

*Back, Bi's and Abs--*

*Back-*

Lat Pulldowns: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps)
160/6
*162.5/6* (Last time 162.5/4)

V-Bar Pulldowns: (2 set/ 4-6 reps)
140/8
*150/6* (Last time 140/6)

DB Rows: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps)
75/8
*80/6* (Last time 75/6)

*Biceps-*

DB Curls: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps)
27.5/6
*30/6 *(Last time 30/6)

EZ Curls: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps)
70/6
*75/4 *(I've done this weight 2x already.  One time I got 5 reps.  The next time I got 3 reps.  It was also the first exercise for biceps.  I'm happy with this cuz' that is sum heavy a$$ weight for me. LOL)


----------



## Built (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm curious about your training. 

Why do you use Smith squats instead of free barbell squats?  And the arm pain - is it in your shoulders, or forearms/wrists? The reason I ask is that you're doing upright rows, and those are notorious for causing pain in both of these places. I never do them - but I freaking LOVE cleans! You ever use those in your training?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice journal Island Girl!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 14, 2010)

Built said:


> I'm curious about your training.
> 
> Why do you use Smith squats instead of free barbell squats? And the arm pain - is it in your shoulders, or forearms/wrists? The reason I ask is that you're doing upright rows, and those are notorious for causing pain in both of these places. I never do them - but I freaking LOVE cleans! You ever use those in your training?


 
Hey!  

I use the smith because it just feels better to me.  I'll use the free bar on occasion.  

The arm pain is tendonitis.  I have them both in my forearm and elbow.  Right arm flares up a lot more than the left.  

I feel just fine with the upright rows to be honest.  I have injured my wrists in the past which is why I chose to use an EZ bar instead of a straight bar.  Plus the uprights were an exercise already in the Max OT plan.  Since it doesn't affect me, pain-wise, I chose to keep it in.  I have taken out hammer curls though. 

No, I have never done cleans before.  It's not in the training plan, but even then, I have never done them.  

Thanks for stopping by!!!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 14, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Nice journal Island Girl!


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## Stull34 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey there IG, 

Been along time, tell the old man I said hi!!

ST


----------



## davegmb (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi island Girl Have you checked out JennyB's journal, sounds like you would have alot of experience to offer her as she is looking to compete soon.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 14, 2010)

Stull34 said:


> Hey there IG,
> 
> Been along time, tell the old man I said hi!!
> 
> ST


 
Hey!!!  Refresh my memory. LOL  I'm getting old.  

PC is here too.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 14, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Hi island Girl Have you checked out JennyB's journal, sounds like you would have alot of experience to offer her as she is looking to compete soon.


 
Hi Dave.  Yes, I have been in Jenny's journal 2x, but she hasn't shown face since then.  

Thanks for stopping in!


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 14, 2010)

IslandGirl said:


> Hi Dave. Yes, I have been in Jenny's journal 2x, but she hasn't shown face since then.
> 
> Thanks for stopping in!


 
Don't take it personal, she's a bit swamped at the moment but will try to get on whenever she can.

I like your journal so far, it'll be interesting to see how you progress.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 14, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Don't take it personal, she's a bit swamped at the moment but will try to get on whenever she can.
> 
> I like your journal so far, it'll be interesting to see how you progress.


 
I know!  We all get busy from time to time, esp during the holidays.  Plus she's getting ready for a show.  Add that all together, and like you said, "swamped".  

Thanks!  I'm thinking of trying DMZ, but waiting on a friend who has just started on it and wanting to see what she gets off of it first.  She's the guinea pig.  hehe


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 14, 2010)

It's always best to let somebody you trust try it out first. 

I know CurtJames liked the stuff alot and had some impressive gains even with having to cut it short because he got sick.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 14, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> It's always best to let somebody you trust try it out first.
> 
> I know CurtJames liked the stuff alot and had some impressive gains even with having to cut it short because he got sick.


 
LOL.  Yup, you got that right. lol  j/k

Yeah, I know Curt liked his results.  And I know heavy and my hubby did a cycle of this, but I wanted to see first hand results from a female.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 14, 2010)

Tues. 2/14

Am and Pm cardio. 

No lifting today. Leg tomorrow.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 14, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> It's always best to let somebody you trust try it out first.
> 
> I know CurtJames* liked the stuff alot* and had some impressive gains even with having to cut it short because he got sick.



I loved it and plan on hitting it again, but I've got to get some workouts under my belt before doing another four weeks. 

I'll be upping my dose to 20mg per day for the last two weeks.

Also want to get blood work done prior to my next use.

Am eager to see what your friend thinks about DMZ.



IslandGirl said:


> Tues. 2/14
> 
> Am and Pm cardio.
> 
> No lifting today. Leg tomorrow.



Your sore throat better? 

And I'll echo Jersey Devil with "Nice journal Island Girl!"


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 15, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I loved it and plan on hitting it again, but I've got to get some workouts under my belt before doing another four weeks.
> 
> I'll be upping my dose to 20mg per day for the last two weeks.
> 
> ...


 
How long do you have to wait between cycles?

Yes, throat is sooooo much better!  Thanks for asking.


Thanks for the convo!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 15, 2010)

Wed. 12/15

Am cardio 45 mins.

Oh yeah! What an awesome, awesome leg day today (thought I would never say that about leg day!) I hit a lot of PR's! Super happy about this session! But after squats I felt like  

*Legs--*

*Quads-*

Free Motion Squat Machine: (3 sets/ 4-6 reps)
360/10 (light)
410/10 (light)
*480/6* (Last time 360/6)

Leg Press: (1 set/ 4-6 rep)
*630/7* (Last time 610/6)

DB SLDL: (2 sets/ 6 reps)
*80/8*
*80/7* (Last time 80/6) (Some guy walked in front of me during my set to put his db's away and I lost focus on my set. Grrr!!!) (Also, I should've gone up in weight, but looking at the 85# db's. They look sooo huge. Don't have the confidence yet to do that weight. Maybe next time)

Cybex Rotary Calf: (2 sets/ 6-8 reps)
250/6
*255/6* (Last time 250/6)

Cybex Leg Press pin machine: (1 set/ 6-8 reps)
*330/8 *(Last time 310/8)


----------



## davegmb (Dec 16, 2010)

480lbs squat and 630lbs leg press, now i feel really weak, really impressive numbers, no wonder you felt sick lol


----------



## ParadiseCup (Dec 17, 2010)

IslandGirl said:


> Wed. 12/15
> 
> Am cardio 45 mins.
> 
> ...


 awesome session !! and to think that the 360 fmsm was supposed to only be 4 to 6


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Awesom leg session. So why do you like the Free Motion Squat Machine vs regular squats. Just curious and thought I'd ask since we don't have one of those machines at my gym. Hell we don't even have a laying hamstring machine. 

Your putting up numbers that make alot of us jealous, keep up the hard work.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 17, 2010)

Holy Crap IG!  Nice numbers!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 17, 2010)

IslandGirl said:


> How long do you have to wait between cycles?
> 
> *Yes, throat is sooooo much better! * Thanks for asking.
> 
> ...



Good! Excellent to hear. No one wants to be sick leading into some major holiday gatherings, right?

And for the DMZ I'd like to wait about two months but I also want to put in some consecutive days in the gym. Was out due to, uh, _laziness _and a sinus infection. 

Plus I want to have blood work down prior to using it again.

Honestly, it's ruined me for the Mickey Mouse supps. This product WORKED!

Much praise for *IronMagLabs*.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 17, 2010)

davegmb said:


> 480lbs squat and 630lbs leg press, now i feel really weak, really impressive numbers, no wonder you felt sick lol


 
Thank you! That free motion squat machine is awesome! We have to travel a bit to this 24 hour fitness cuz' our home 24 does not have this machine. Actually, our home gym leg equipment sucks period!!! 



ParadiseCup said:


> awesome session !! and to think that the 360 fmsm was supposed to only be 4 to 6


 
lol. I know. hehehe



omerta2010 said:


> Awesom leg session. So why do you like the Free Motion Squat Machine vs regular squats. Just curious and thought I'd ask since we don't have one of those machines at my gym. Hell we don't even have a laying hamstring machine.
> 
> Your putting up numbers that make alot of us jealous, keep up the hard work.


 
Well at the start of Max OT, I was doing squats on a smith, but the way I set my legs up is I have to walk up 1 or 2 steps from bar to set myself up and with all that weight on the bar for such a little person as me, is sooo heavy! I then tried this free motion machine and it is pretty perfect for me as far as my feet positioning. All I have to do is position my feet and release the weight and start squatting. 

No lying hammie machine? That sucks. But this is another one. I like the lying hammie machine where your hips are slightly elevated. Those work perfect for me. The ones that lay flat does quite work for me. 



JerseyDevil said:


> Holy Crap IG! Nice numbers!


 
Thanks JD!



Curt James said:


> Good! Excellent to hear. No one wants to be sick leading into some major holiday gatherings, right?
> 
> And for the DMZ I'd like to wait about two months but I also want to put in some consecutive days in the gym. Was out due to, uh, _laziness _and a sinus infection.
> 
> ...


 
Nope! Being sick during Santa's visit sucks big time! Glad you're feeling better too!

Ok, 2 months. I see. 

I agree....IronMagLabs rock!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 17, 2010)

Fri. 12/17

Am and Pm cardio

Tried a new product tonight by Probody Solutions. NitrocX + Pro BCAA. Omg! Amazing pumps! It got to a point that I could barely raise my arms to drink from my water bottle. But it also affected my seated db presses too. My arms could barely do my set. Crazy!!! Then when I got to training triceps, I couldn't even finish training triceps so I had to cut that short. Wow! 

*Shoulders, Triceps and Abs--*

*Shoulders-*

Smith Presses: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps) (weight not counting bar)
90/6
*100/4* (Last time 95/4) (After doing 5 warm-up sets and my 2 working sets, I could barely move my arms, they were so pumped!!!)

Seated DB Presses: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps)
45/3
*45/4* (Last time 50/6) (Yup, I could barely do this exercise, my arms would not cooperate with the unreal pump!)

DB Side Laterals: (2 sets/ 6-8 reps)
22.5/12
*25/8* (Wow! Could barely get these out!)

BB Shrugs: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps)
245/6
*255/6* (Last time 250/5)

*Triceps-*

EZ Cable Pushdowns: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps)
105/6
*110/3* (Last time 105/6) (I was done with triceps. My tri's got so pumped from that exercise I couldn't do anymore)

*Abs-*
100 reps


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 20, 2010)

is the Pro BCAA a seperate product your mixing in? I'm going to be upping my BCAA intake when I start new diet this new year and need to figure out something good since taking pills for 5-10g sucks.

Hope you had a good weekend.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 20, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> is the Pro BCAA a seperate product your mixing in? I'm going to be upping my BCAA intake when I start new diet this new year and need to figure out something good since taking pills for 5-10g sucks.
> 
> Hope you had a good weekend.


 
I hear ya' about taking that many capsules. It does suck. The Pro BCAA is a powder and I mixed it in with the NitrocX. Both of them are fruit punch flavor, so super easy to down it. Next time I may have to take less than a scoop because my body is so sensitive to supps ....I want the pumps but not to the point where I can't do my sets. lol 

Had an awesome weekend! Hope yours was amazing too!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 20, 2010)

ParadiseCup said:


>


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 20, 2010)

You may not be over sensative. Your just smaller than all us fatasses who they use to measure and base the dosing on. 

I'll have to check it out my new pre-workout "All-Out" is fruit punch to.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 20, 2010)

LOL  I am tiny I guess.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 20, 2010)

IslandGirl said:


> LOL I am tiny I guess.


 Like you said, great things come in small packages.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 23, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Like you said, great things come in small packages.


 
Aww....thanks!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 23, 2010)

Taking a break from the gym this week. Too many stuff going on. Body is itching to get back in though. 

Last night we went to see Trans Siberian Orchestra. Our first time going and Wow! It was amazing! 


Mele Kalikimaka me ka Hau'oli Makahiki Hou!!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 23, 2010)

IslandGirl said:


> Taking a break from the gym this week. Too many stuff going on. Body is itching to get back in though.
> 
> Last night we went to see Trans Siberian Orchestra. Our first time going and Wow! It was amazing!
> 
> ...


 
We saw them a few years back. They are amazing. 

Have a very merry christmas.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 26, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> We saw them a few years back. They are amazing.
> 
> Have a very merry christmas.


 
Yes they were.  Want to take our kiddos next year.  I think they would really like it.

Hope you had a Merry Christmas!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 26, 2010)

Sooooo it's time to get back to the grind starting tomorrow!  Hitting Back and Biceps!  10 day break.  Hope to come back strong and hit some pr's!  

Hope everyone had a great Christmas and that Santa brought you everything you wanted!

Muah!


----------



## SFW (Dec 26, 2010)

Some Solid E-lifts.

Nice and fluffy. Good work


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks.  lol ^^^


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 27, 2010)

Mon. 12/27

Finally back in the gym after a 10-day break. Felt ready and strong to hit some weights.

Elbow tendonitis still really bothering me even after the break from gym. Just tells me I can't hit PR's on biceps for awhile. 

Felt really strong on back though!

*Back/Biceps and Abs--*

*Back-*

Lat Pulldowns: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps)
165/6
*170/6* (Last time 162.5/6)

V-Bar Pulldowns: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps)
155/6
*160/5* (Last time 150/6)

DB Rows: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps)
85/10
*90/9* (Last time 80/6)

BB Shrugs: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps)
260/6
*265/4* (Last time 255/6)

*Biceps-*

DB Curls: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps)
30/7
*35/4* (Last time 30/6)

EZ Curls: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps)
*65/4* (hurt doing these so I stopped)

*Abs-*
100 reps


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice numbers and welcome back.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 28, 2010)

Impressive weights IG!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 28, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Nice numbers and welcome back.


 


JerseyDevil said:


> Impressive weights IG!


 
Thanks!

Tonight is legs.  I'm debating what gym to drive to for legs.  My home 24 hour has sucky leg equpiment so we drive a little further away to do legs.  We have a Lance Armstrong gym that has that awesome free motion squat machine I like.  Then there's another 24 that has a great leg press machine.  Decisions!


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 28, 2010)

How many gym memberships do you have?

I've do the free motion squat you like so much.


----------



## Supplementcave (Dec 28, 2010)

IslandGirl said:


> Mon. 12/27
> 
> Finally back in the gym after a 10-day break. Felt ready and strong to hit some weights.
> 
> ...



Thats awesome that u can take 10 days off and come back and still set pr's. When I take a week off, I come back week as a kitten.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 28, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> How many gym memberships do you have?
> 
> I've do the free motion squat you like so much.


 
I only have 24 hour fit, but I visit different locations.  

Yeah, that free motion squat, I love it!  Sometimes with squats, my back can't handled all that weight on my back, esp. when I have to move and set my feet up.  Sucks.  With this free motion, my feet is already set before I lift the weight off so it works perfect for me.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 28, 2010)

Supplementcave said:


> Thats awesome that u can take 10 days off and come back and still set pr's. When I take a week off, I come back week as a kitten.


 
I never used to think I could actually do that.  Before in the past when I took a break like that, I would come back in and start light and go through the motions.  Probably, if I was not on this set program, I may have done just that.  But....I also listened to my body and kind of went with how I felt.  With this Max OT, I'm doing at least 5 warm-up sets, or actually 3 warm-ups and 2 acclimation sets before doing my "working sets".  So I kind of listened to my body during the warm-ups and I felt pretty good so I just went for it.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 28, 2010)

Tues. 12/28

Well.....I ended up not going in the gym.  Had some stuff going on today so I decided to hang up gym time and hit legs tomorrow.

But I did do cardio.

Am 45 mins and pm 30 mins.  I have a stairmaster in my home.  Love the convenience!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 29, 2010)

Wed. 12/29

Cardio: Am 45 and Pm 30

Leg Day. Did cardio and felt sick to my stomach afterwards though. Not sure if that is from legs or if I'm coming down with something. 

Did squats on the free motion machine and realized that I can actually go one notch deeper so we set the machine to the lowest part. Oooo, now that was very challenging. Wished I did this from day 1. Wasn't able to set a PR, but next time I will!

I had leg presses on my agenda after squats, but it was being occupied so we decided to do extensions instead. That was a nice change.

*Legs--*

*Quads-*

Free motion Squats: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps)
450/6
*470/5* (Last time 480/6)

LF Leg Extensions: (3 sets/ 4-6 reps) (first time using machine)
100/7
115/6
*130/5*

*Hammies-*

DB SLDL: (2 sets/ 6 reps)
80/8
*85/6* (Last time 80/7)

Seated Leg Curls: (2 sets/ 6 reps)
130/5
*130/4* (went too heavy. first time using this machine)

*Calves-*

Cybex Rotary Calf-pin machine: (2 sets/ 6-8 reps)
250/8
*260/6* (Last time 255/6)

LF Leg Press: (1 set/ 6-8 reps) (first time using machine)
*310/8 *


----------



## davegmb (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for the stretching exercises for the hips. I stretched today before my workout like no man has ever stretched before lol and it worked, squats felt alot more comfortable, so thank you.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Thanks for the stretching exercises for the hips. I stretched today before my workout like no man has ever stretched before lol and it worked, squats felt alot more comfortable, so thank you.


 
That's awesome to hear!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

It's snowing !!!   lol  Hope to make it to the gym tonight.  Shoulders and Triceps.

Mmmm....got some lean beef chili simmering on the stove for dinner.  Nice night for chili.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 30, 2010)

IslandGirl said:


> Free motion Squats: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps)
> 450/6
> *470/5* (Last time 480/6)



What are these if you don't mind me asking? Is it kind of like a smith machine?
Everything looks pretty strong, especially for your bodyweight.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

Seanp156 said:


> What are these if you don't mind me asking? Is it kind of like a smith machine?
> Everything looks pretty strong, especially for your bodyweight.


 
Thanks.  Yeah, I fluctuate anywhere between 124-127 lbs. right now.  (I'm a lot comfortable about low 120's, but body is being stubborn right now).

Let me see if I can find a pic...  something similar to this.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 31, 2010)

Interesting, I consider that one more of a hack squat machine. 

No matter what we call it, awesome numbers. 


Hope you have a great new years.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 1, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Interesting, I consider that one more of a hack squat machine.
> 
> No matter what we call it, awesome numbers.
> 
> ...


 
It's called a "FM plate loaded squat".  

Thank you and Happy New Year to you!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 1, 2011)

Thurs. 12/30

I decided that this will be my last Max OT workout. I loved the experience and it's something I would surely do again. I was happy with this program and hits a lot of PR's. Super happy about that. Hubby and I are talking about starting up DC training again. More like a modified version. Still going to include Rest/Pause, Straight Sets, Widowmakers, Extreme stretches etc....but I'm thinking about doing widows not only on Quads, but also shoulders, back and hammies. I am also going to only work on a 2 rotation rather than a 3 (this makes sense to only me. haha). 

Here is my last workout for Max OT.

*Shoulder and Triceps--*

*Shoulders-*

Smith Military Presses: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps)(not including bar)
95/6
*100/5*(Last time 100/4)

Seated DB Presses: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps)
got a major pump. difficult time doing these, AGAIN!

DB Side Laterals: (2 sets/6-8 reps)
20/10
*25/8*

DB Front Raise: 
17.5/12
*20/8*
*Triceps-*

Rope Overhead Extensions: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps)
90/6
*92.5/4 *(Last time 90/6)

EZ Pushdowns: (2 sets/ 4-6 reps)
105/4
*110/4* (Last time 110/3)


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 1, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


>


 
Thank you!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jan 3, 2011)

Happy New Year


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 3, 2011)

ParadiseCup said:


> Happy New Year


 
Thanks Cam!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 3, 2011)

Alright, today is the day! First day of my Blast of DC Training. Super duper excited. LOL. This is the JOY I get out of life. hahaha 

It's more of a modified version/custom made routine for me. Working around my injuries of tendonitis and trying to stay easy on the joints overall, so played around a bit with the rep ranges for rest/pause. Decided to stay with the rep range of 11-20 for all rest/pause exercises. 

I'm still incorporating the straight sets on the specific exercises that DC states in his program and using the extreme stretches. As far as the widowmakers, I am also going to use this for shoulders, back width, and hammies. 

I do not train calves the DC way of the extreme stretching at top and bottom due to plantar fasciitis. In the past, training them rest/pause has really worked for me so I will train them this way for this blast.

I have included chest training. I have not trained chest for almost 2+ years due to implants in Aug of '08. Only doing incline work and will not be doing very heavy weights and I'm also going to listen to my body for anything odd or out-of-ordinary. 

I am also only picking 2 exercises oppose to 3 for each bodypart. 


DC Program:

Chest/Shoulders/Triceps and Abs

Hammies/Quads and Calves

Back W/ Back T/Biceps and Abs


*1A*
DB Incline Press: (11-20RP)
Smith Military Press (11-20RP) (Widow 20SS)
Dip Machine (11-20RP)
Abs

*1B*
Sumo Leg Press (10-12SS) (Widow 20SS)
Hack Squat (6-10SS) (Widow 20SS)
Cybex Rotary Calf (RP as much as can)

*1C*
Rack Chins (11-20RP)
DB Rows (10-12SS) (Widow 20SS)
EZ Curls (11-20RP)
Abs


*2A*
H/S Incline Press (11-20RP)
H/S Presses to Front (11-20RP) (Widow 20SS)
Smith Close-Grip (11-20RP)
Abs

*2B*
DB SLDL (10-12SS) (Widow 20SS)
Leg Press (6-10SS) (Widow 20SS)
LF Leg Press Machine (RP as much as can)

*2C*
Wide Grip Pulldowns (11-20RP)
RackDeads (6-8SS) (3-4SS) (Widow 20SS)
Preacher Machine Curls (11-20RP)
Abs


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 3, 2011)

WOW!  That is quiet a WO plan.  You are amazing and look amazing.  The JOY you get out of doing this shows.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 3, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> WOW! That is quiet a WO plan. You are amazing and look amazing. The JOY you get out of doing this shows.


 
You are so sweet!   Muah! 

You should try DC.  I love it.  It really challenges you to work and train harder.  

How was your guys ringing in the New Year?


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 4, 2011)

Mon. 1/3

Am and Pm cardio

First day DC training and I forgot about starting lighter. Finding my baseline is all I am doing for the first go-around. I remembered after doing chest and shoulders. lol

Training chest after this long. Wow! Quite weird, but strength was still there. But I'm not gonna really push too hard on heavy chest work. Jus' becuz'. And I learned again pretty quickly why DC does not encourage too much db work. LOL It was difficult getting those db's back up again after the first set. I may have to re-evalute this exercise. We shall see.

Overall great workout. Felt strong. Next time I am gonna time our session. Trying to cut down on time and train faster ... jus' "Git er done"!


*Chest/Shoulders/Triceps and Abs*

DB Incline Press: (11-20RP) 
40/9+3+2=14RP
~Stretch: 60 secs.

Smith Military Press: (11-20RP) (weight not including bar)
60/10+5+4=19RP
~Widowmaker- DB Side Laterals: 15/20SS
~Stretch: 60 secs.

Dip Machine: (11-20R)
135/16+8+7=31RP
~Stretch: 60 secs.

Abs: Rope crunches 100 reps total


----------



## M-Rods (Jan 4, 2011)

Whats up IG, nice to see you kickin some ass


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey IG!  I know there are many variations of Doggcrapp training, I still love that name even though Dante prefers DC now, lol.  It appears the base premise is still the same.  Pick a weight you can do about 10 reps with.  Do 8-10 reps, rack the weight and take a few deep breathes, do as many as you can do, rack the weight and take a few deep breathes, and do as many as you can.

Is that still the basic concept?  I used this a few years back and I really liked it alot.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 4, 2011)

Just poking my nose in saying "hi"  

I think I remember you from Iron Trybe, yes?  I know you've been here awhile now but I've been m.i.a. for ummm....several years now


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 4, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Aloha!  Reading everyone's log got me inspired to start one here.
> 
> A little history on me.  I am married (to ParadiseCup) and we have 3 kiddos.  I was born and raised in Hawaii and moved to Colorado in '97.  My hubby and I are NPC Chief Judges for Co.  I currently compete.  I have done both bb'ing and figure.  I competed in '08 and '09 in bb'ing at the USAs in Vegas, but I'm just a little too small to be competitive at the national level so I decided to go back to competing in figure this year and I guess bring in a "softer" package since that is usually what hurts me as my body likes to come in hard.  Although may I add, my body does not look good soft, so having to fit the figure criteria sucks.
> 
> ...



I loved reading your book.  I must have missed this part yesterday.  
You train super hard and heavy and it shows.  You totally inspire me to want to get back into things.  Not so sure if I am there yet.  Rob and I are still in talks about working something out.  We would so love to be apart of the new Physique competition, and who better to work with? Ummm, no one except you.  Lets talk soon.
Best of luck to you and all of your hard work ahead of you and to all the hard work you have already put in.  It is a life style.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 4, 2011)

Awesome journal!

Great to see you hear T.

xoxoxoxo


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 4, 2011)

M-Rods said:


> Whats up IG, nice to see you kickin some ass


 
Hey Mike!!!  Yup!  Ima tryin'!  LOL  How have you been?  Happy New Year btw!!!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 4, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey IG! I know there are many variations of Doggcrapp training, I still love that name even though Dante prefers DC now, lol. It appears the base premise is still the same. Pick a weight you can do about 10 reps with. Do 8-10 reps, rack the weight and take a few deep breathes, do as many as you can do, rack the weight and take a few deep breathes, and do as many as you can.
> 
> Is that still the basic concept? I used this a few years back and I really liked it alot.


 
I love the name Doggcrapp too!  lol!  Yes, Rest/Pause is essentially 3 mini-sets within one big set, with the same weight throughout.  About 10-15 deep breaths inbetween each set.  It's a lot more difficult to do with DB's.  

He also has Straight sets (mostly legs and some back exercises), the dreaded Widowmaker (!!!) lol and the extreme stretching.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 4, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> I loved reading your book. I must have missed this part yesterday.
> You train super hard and heavy and it shows. You totally inspire me to want to get back into things. Not so sure if I am there yet. Rob and I are still in talks about working something out. We would so love to be apart of the new Physique competition, and who better to work with? Ummm, no one except you. Lets talk soon.
> Best of luck to you and all of your hard work ahead of you and to all the hard work you have already put in. It is a life style.


 
Yes, let's get together real soon!  I love hanging out with you and Rob! 

And when are we training???  oke1:

I do love this lifestyle!  I thrive on routine and enjoy it a lot.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 4, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Awesome journal!
> 
> Great to see you hear T.
> 
> xoxoxoxo


 
Heyyyyy heavy!!! Thank you!  How is your training coming?  Happy New Year btw!

How is little Joshy doing? I miss him. Fights are coming up next month! 

Give him a huggie from me!

xo


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 4, 2011)

Tues. 1/4

Am cardio. 

Leg day. Gotta love leg day. I tell myself that, but don't always believe it. Wanted to 

Again, just finding my baseline for the next 2 weeks. Then it'll be time to "Beat the Logbook!"

For calves I had Cybex rotary/pin on schedule to do, but we drove to a different gym location and they didn't have this machine. So we chose Donkey raises instead. 


Sumo Leg Press: (10-12SS) (Widowmaker 20SS)
*540/13SS*
~Widowmaker: *270/20SS*
~Stretch: 60 secs.

Hack Squats: (10-12SS) (Widowmaker 20SS)
*180/13SS *
~Widowmaker: *90/20SS*
~Stretch: 60 secs.

Donkey Raises: (RP as much as I can)
*135/15+10+10=35RP*
~Stretch: 60 secs.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 4, 2011)

nikegurl said:


> Just poking my nose in saying "hi"
> 
> I think I remember you from Iron Trybe, yes? I know you've been here awhile now but I've been m.i.a. for ummm....several years now


 
Yes!  I do remember you!  Nice to see you again!  Hope you hang around!  We need more lovely ladies here!  How have you been?


----------



## davegmb (Jan 5, 2011)

Donkey raises hey! ive always wanted to try these but never ever seen anyone in my gym do them and i dont often have a training partner. So not sure how a random would react to me introducing myself and then asking them to climb on my back while i do some donkey raises lol.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 5, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Donkey raises hey! ive always wanted to try these but never ever seen anyone in my gym do them and i dont often have a training partner. So not sure how a random would react to me introducing myself and then asking them to climb on my back while i do some donkey raises lol.


 
lol  That's the 'ole skool way.  hehe  There is a machine you can do them.  Well, this particular 24 hour.  The other 3 I visit don't have this machine.  

I'd volunteer tho'.    LOL  j/k  What would 125 lbs. of me do anyways???


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 5, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> lol That's the 'ole skool way. hehe There is a machine you can do them. Well, this particular 24 hour. The other 3 I visit don't have this machine.
> 
> I'd volunteer tho'.  LOL j/k What would 125 lbs. of me do anyways???


 
Shoo fly, shoo 

You don't see them often anymore, my old golds had one until they moved. Now my current gym doesn't even have a laying hamstring curl machine.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 5, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Now my current gym doesn't even have a laying hamstring curl machine.


Mine doesn't either! wtf?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 5, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Mine doesn't either! wtf?


 
Maybe we should start our own gym, all olympic weights and Hammer and Free Motion machines.

And maybe a couple treadmills. 

I'm in the mood for a new job.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 5, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Shoo fly, shoo
> 
> You don't see them often anymore, my old golds had one until they moved. Now my current gym doesn't even have a laying hamstring curl machine.


 


JerseyDevil said:


> Mine doesn't either! wtf?


 


omerta2010 said:


> Maybe we should start our own gym, all olympic weights and Hammer and Free Motion machines.
> 
> And maybe a couple treadmills.
> 
> I'm in the mood for a new job.


 
No lying leg curl machine?  Wow, no kidding!  That is almost a staple machine for hammies.  WTH!  

Yeah it would be cool to start up our own gym!  Shopping for equipment would be total fun!


----------



## davegmb (Jan 6, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> lol That's the 'ole skool way. hehe There is a machine you can do them. Well, this particular 24 hour. The other 3 I visit don't have this machine.
> 
> I'd volunteer tho'.  LOL j/k What would 125 lbs. of me do anyways???


 

haha i didnt know they had machines oops


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 6, 2011)

davegmb said:


> haha i didnt know they had machines oops


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 6, 2011)

Wed. 1/5

Am and Pm cardio

Sooo....I am sad! I lost my phone. I left it on the stepmil at the gym last night. Got home and about an hour after we got home I realized I left my phone on the stepmil. So Cam and I jumped in the car and drove back to the gym. Cam went in and checked several places in the gym and it was not there. Boo! He called Verizon to see if there had been any activity on my phone and in fact there was. A local phone call. So we stopped service on my phone. Gee whiz! Seriously? I was bummed that whoever took it didn't just turn it in. As if it is useful to them in anyway now! Feel so sick!

Tonight was Back, Biceps and Abs. I ended up getting a major pump in my forearms after doing my R/P on my working set for Rack chins. I had a difficult time doing DB rows so I ended up only doing one set and just logged that set down as my working SS (straight set) for that exercise. 

I went super light on EZ curls cuz' my forearms were on fiya. Oh wells, I guess it's all good since I'm just finding my baseline for this first round.


*Back Width/Back Thickness/Biceps and Abs*

*Back:*

Rack Chins: (11-20RP)
*BW+10#/17+7+5=29RP*
~Hanging stretches: 60 secs.

DB Rows: (10-12SS) (Widowmaker 20SS)
*85/10SS*
~Widow on Low Cable Rows: *90/20SS*
~Stretch: 60 secs.

*Biceps:*

EZ Curls: (11-20RP)
*40/10+7+7=24RP*
~Stretch: 60 secs.

*Abs:*
Rope Crunches: 100 reps


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry about the phone IG, people suck.

Wicked DB rows!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jan 7, 2011)

some punk took off with the phone !! It's no use to them as it is shut down and marked by serial number to not be activated again unless it's by us.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Sorry about the phone IG, people suck.
> 
> Wicked DB rows!


 


ParadiseCup said:


> some punk took off with the phone !! It's no use to them as it is shut down and marked by serial number to not be activated again unless it's by us.


 
Thanks JD.  People do suck!  I seriously thought when we were driving to the gym to find my phone that it would be there.  It never crossed my mind that someone would snatch it.  I guess I was wrong.  I trust people too much.


Anyways....I got a new phone.  A Droid 2.  I'm getting the hang of it.  Kind of miss my blackberry tho', but this phone is cool.  Verizon offers a complimentary workshop to assist you on this phone.  I may take this offer up.  They also serve coffee and donuts.  lol


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 7, 2011)

I changed from the samsung jack to a droid phone this year. Took some getting used to but I really like it.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 7, 2011)

Gotta ask, what's a Widowmaker? I've never heard of that before.

Hope you have a great weekend.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## davegmb (Jan 10, 2011)

Think im getting the iphone next by apple, bored of having crappy phones now


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 10, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I changed from the samsung jack to a droid phone this year. Took some getting used to but I really like it.


 
Nice!  Love all the cool features, but yeah, takes some getting used to.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 10, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Gotta ask, what's a Widowmaker? I've never heard of that before.
> 
> Hope you have a great weekend.


 
And Widowmaker .....yes, it is suppose to kill you, hence the name. haha. You are ONLY suppose to do a widow on Quads, but I wanted to spice some things up and also doing it for hams, back thickness, and shoulders. 

What is a WidowMaker? 

Here is a quote from Dante about the mindset of a WM. 

*"Widowmaker - I always try to get to 12-13 first and then take 3 deep breaths and then I try to do a 3 (and then stand there with 3 more deep breaths) and I know i have 5 more to go---the last 5 is me thinking "christ you made it this ****ing far, dont put this thing down until you get it!"....and i grind out 2 more (17 and breathing like a locomotive) and then its 3, 2, 1 (sometimes with breathing between each of those reps)...Just remember this one simple fact 'YOU ARE ALWAYS A CANDYASS ***** UP UNTIL YOU GET THAT 20TH REP--AND THATS GOES FOR EVERY LEG DAY AND EVERY DAY LEADING UP TO LEG DAY" ....You then get a 6 hour window after the leg workout where you are "the man!" but then at 6 hours 1 second you go back to being "Wussboy supreme" until you get that 20th rep on the next leg day. So remember that when your walking around this year with all that new muscle mass, all cocky because you are hardcore.....your logbook and all us in here know your nothing but a nancygirl till next leg day."*


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 10, 2011)

ParadiseCup said:


>


 Hi babe!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 10, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Think im getting the iphone next by apple, bored of having crappy phones now


 
Lots of peeps like the iphone.  What do you have now?


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 10, 2011)

Sat. 1/8

Don't remember the last time I trained on the weekend. Probably over a year ago.
Thinking of switching the order of chest and shoulders. Difficult time training shoulders after chest. I also need to remember to go lighter on chest. No concerns yet, but I'm thinking I will not rest/pause and just do a 1 working set of 15 straight reps. 

Last week I started back on a fat burner. Thought I throw in NTBM Forged Burner. The last time I tried this was with the Alpha Princess stack. This time I'm doing it solo. 

*Chest/Shoulder/Triceps and Abs*
H/S Incline Press: (11-20RP)
90/12+3+3=18RP
~Stretch: 60 secs.

H/S BTN: (11-20RP) (Widowmaker 20SS)
70/10+4+3=17RP
~Widow/DB Side Laterals: 17.5/20SS
~Stretch: 60 secs.

Smith Close-Grip: (11-20RP) (not including bar)
50/8+5+6=19RP
~Stretch: 60 secs.

Hanging Raises and Rope Crunches: 100 reps total


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 10, 2011)

Sun. 1/9

Wow.  2 weekend days in a row of training.  That is a first.

*Back/Biceps and Abs*

Wide Grip Pulldowns: (11-20RP)
130/14+8+7=29RP
~Hanging Stretch: 70 secs.

Rack Deads: (6-8SS) (3-4SS) (Widowmaker 20SS)
275/9SS and 295/6SS
~Widow: Low Cable Rows: *100/20SS *(Last time 90/20SS)
~Stretch: 65 secs.

Nautilus Preacher Curl: (11-20RP)
50/12+5+5=22RP
~Stretch: 65 secs.

Hanging Raises and Rope Crunches: 100 reps total


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 10, 2011)

Mon. 1/10

Another no-no in DC training.  Rack Deads and SLDL's in the same week.  Totally was not thinking when I created custom plan.  Found out the hard way today.  Yesterday did Rack Deads and today was DB SLDL.  I wasn't able to do the weight I wanted to do for SLDL's.  So I just let that go and used my last warm up set as my working set.  Going to switch one of these exercises around to my 1st week.  

*Legs and Calves:*

DB SLDL: (10-12SS) (Widowmaker 20SS)
75/10SS
~Widow: Seated Leg Curls: 60/20SS
~Stretch: 65 secs.

Leg Press: (6-10SS) (Widowmaker 20SS)
(14 plates ) 630/12SS
~Widow: 360/30SS
~Stretch: 65 secs.

Standing Calf Machine/Star Trac: (RP as many as I can)
60/15+12+10+10+10=57RP (ouchy!)
~Stretch: 65 secs.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah i know what you mean, i do deadlifts and RDL's in the same week and it ruins my hamstrings and lower back


----------



## davegmb (Jan 11, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Lots of peeps like the iphone. What do you have now?


 
a crappy samsung one, only got it because the phone company offered you a free laptop with the contract of 400 mins and unlimited texts for £30 a month.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 11, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> And Widowmaker .....yes, it is suppose to kill you, hence the name. haha. You are ONLY suppose to do a widow on Quads, but I wanted to spice some things up and also doing it for hams, back thickness, and shoulders.
> 
> What is a WidowMaker?
> 
> ...


 
Sounds like a good way to bump up the intensity on alot of different exercises. As long as you can keep the form. 

BTW your workout are looking good.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 11, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Yeah i know what you mean, i do deadlifts and RDL's in the same week and it ruins my hamstrings and lower back


 
I keep mine 3 days apart and so far haven't killed myself. Deads = Tuesday, RDL's = Friday.

I would agree though and never put them back to back.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 11, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Yeah i know what you mean, i do deadlifts and RDL's in the same week and it ruins my hamstrings and lower back


 
Yeah, something I forgot when I made the plan.  I switched it out.  Now there are in 2 different rotations.  lol  Whew.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 11, 2011)

davegmb said:


> a crappy samsung one, only got it because the phone company offered you a free laptop with the contract of 400 mins and unlimited texts for £30 a month.


 
Wow, not to shabby!  A free laptop...400 mins and unlimited text is pretty good!  They are always coming out with new phones anyways.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 11, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Sounds like a good way to bump up the intensity on alot of different exercises. As long as you can keep the form.
> 
> BTW your workout are looking good.


 
Yeah, like I mentioned somewhere.....you are only suppose to do widows on Quads.  Nothing else.  But I wanted to throw the widows in for some other bodyparts just to step it up a bit.  And yes, form is crucial!  Since you're already pretty tax'd from your intense working set...so it's imperative to keep form on the widow or it's easily to get injured.

Thanks!  I'm trying to keep up with you guys!!!  lol


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 11, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I keep mine 3 days apart and so far haven't killed myself. Deads = Tuesday, RDL's = Friday.
> 
> I would agree though and never put them back to back.


 
Yeah, I know.  Me=


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 11, 2011)

Today is a rest day from lifting.  Cardio am and hoping I can get a pm session in.  

I'm finally done my 1 round of rotation in DC and it's time to Beat the Logbook!  Excited to do that!  Tomorrow!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 11, 2011)

Holy cow, look at you in here!  I loved Dante's comment on Widowmakers.

You are rocking the house IG!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 12, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Holy cow, look at you in here! I loved Dante's comment on Widowmakers.
> 
> You are rocking the house IG!


 
hahaha....I know huh.  That widowmaker explanation cracks me up.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 12, 2011)

Wed. 1/12

Am cardio. 

Today was the start of Beating the Logbook. I went through 1 rotation of DC and got all my baselines for all my lifts. Now comes the fun part! Beating the logbook. This is either with weight or reps or both. 

*Shoulders, Chest, Triceps and Abs--*

Smith Military Press: (11-20RP)(Widowmaker 20SS) (not including bar)
TT: *65/16+5+5=26RP* LT: 60/19RP
~Widow: DB Side Laterals: TT: *20/20SS* LT: 17.5/20SS
~Stretch: 65 secs.

Cybex Incline Press: (15SS) (switched this out from DB Incline Press)
TT: *60/12SS*
~Stretch: 65 secs.

Dip Machine: (11-20RP) 
TT: *150/15+8+6=29RP* LT: 135/31RP
~Stretch: 65 secs.

Abs: 100 reps total


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2011)

NT piping in. Been a while since I've been on this forum and don't know many here anymore, so I'll just start by saying


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 13, 2011)

naturaltan said:


> NT piping in. Been a while since I've been on this forum and don't know many here anymore, so I'll just start by saying


 
Hi there!  Thanks for dropping by.  Hope to see you around more!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jan 14, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Wed. 1/12
> 
> Am cardio.
> 
> ...


 nice session !!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 14, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Hi there!  Thanks for dropping by.  Hope to see you around more!




Just enough to be annoying


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 14, 2011)

So do you and PC train together? I know he's your hubby but am curious about how the training works out as both of you are seriously into it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 14, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing.  You both look great.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 14, 2011)

ParadiseCup said:


> nice session !!


 
 Thanks babe


naturaltan said:


> Just enough to be annoying


 
Not yet....anyways.  lol  I like visitors so no worrries.  



omerta2010 said:


> So do you and PC train together? I know he's your hubby but am curious about how the training works out as both of you are seriously into it.


 


JerseyDevil said:


> I was wondering the same thing. You both look great.


 
Yes, we train together.  He pushes me hard, but I like that.  We've been training together for about 17 years so we know exactly when each other needs a spot and we know what each other is capable of.  If he's slacks, I tell 'em.  lol


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Holy cow, look at you in here! I loved Dante's comment on Widowmakers.
> 
> You are rocking the house IG!


 what he said!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2011)

was that quote from dante(posts on avant, and is dante b here?)?  i havent seen him in a long time if so.

nice workouts.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 15, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> what he said!


 
Thank you !!!



PreMier said:


> was that quote from dante(posts on avant, and is dante b here?)? i havent seen him in a long time if so.
> 
> nice workouts.


 
Dante from True Protein/DC training?


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 15, 2011)

Sat. 1/15

Omg! What a leg workout! Intensity was crazy!!! I literally got so sick I wanted to  And this was at the start of my workout. I was leaning over after every warm-up set and working set. 

On my working set for sumo presses, for some reason, I felt a slight strain (no pain, just a strain) in my quads pushing the weight up. Probably nothing to be concern about but just noting it. 

On hack squats, I have to put my feet pretty high on the platform where my toes are hanging off because I get a pain in my knees so this helps out quite a bit. On my working set my feet started inching it's way up so I stopped on 10 reps. Otherwise I had enough in me to get to 12. Maybe next time I need to set my feel slightly lower and hopefully this will take care of this. We shall see. 

*I Killed the Logbook!!!*


*Legs and Calves--*

Sumo Leg Presses: (10-12SS) (Widowmakers 20SS)
*TT: 630/10SS *LT: 540/13SS
~Widow: *TT: 360/30SS* LT: 270/30SS (I guess I need to go heavier next time)
~Stretch: 70 secs.

Hack Squats: (10-12SS) (Widowmakers 20SS)
*TT: 250/10SS *LT: 180/13SS
~Widow-Leg Extensions: *TT:* *55/20SS* X2 (first time doing for widows)
~Stretch: 75 secs. 

LF Leg Press Calf Raise: (RP till failure) (first time doing)
*TT: 210/16+12+9=37RP*
~Stretch: 75 secs.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 16, 2011)

not sure, you have a pic of him? lol

nice workout!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 16, 2011)

PreMier said:


> not sure, you have a pic of him? lol
> 
> nice workout!


 
No I don't.  lol

Thank you!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 16, 2011)

PreMier said:


> was that quote from dante(posts on avant, and is dante b here?)? i havent seen him in a long time if so.


Different Dante. Yeah I know Dante of Avant (are they still around?, him and Twin Peaks went there). Do a search on Doggcrapp training for this Dante. 



IslandGirl said:


> Sat. 1/15
> 
> *I Killed the Logbook!!!*


I bet your logbook hates you!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 16, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Different Dante. Yeah I know Dante of Avant (are they still around?, him and Twin Peaks went there). Do a search on Doggcrapp training for this Dante.
> 
> I bet your logbook hates you!


 
Thanks for clearing that up.  I don't know Dante of Avant.  I only know Dante of TP or DC. lol

Yup it does!  And it's gonna continue to cuz' I know what numbers I wanna hit!!!

Next up is Back and Bis

I know it hard for me to kill biceps due to forearm tendonitis, but gonna kill back.  For Rack chins I want to get at least BW+ 25# for 11-20RP.  And Rack deads ....hmm.....let's try get 315 for no less than 6 reps.


----------



## cockerspaniels (Jan 16, 2011)

aloha !


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> I know it hard for me to kill biceps due to forearm tendonitis, but gonna kill back. For Rack chins I want to get at least BW+ 25# for 11-20RP. And Rack deads ....hmm.....let's try get 315 for no less than 6 reps.


 
Give em hell, and killer goal on the rack deads.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Yes, we train together. He pushes me hard, but I like that. We've been training together for about 17 years so we know exactly when each other needs a spot and we know what each other is capable of. If he's slacks, I tell 'em. lol


 
Now that's awesome.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 17, 2011)

cockerspaniels said:


> aloha !


 
Aloha to you!!!  Are you from Hawaii?



omerta2010 said:


> Give em hell, and killer goal on the rack deads.


 
I will!  Thanks omerta for your support!  



omerta2010 said:


> Now that's awesome.


 
Thanks.  Do you train with your gf or wife?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

Nah, if my wife wants to go I'll do a second session of the day and help her out. She mostly sticks with the cardio and has no real interest in hitting the weights.

I've been lifting alone for so long now, I don't know if I could even workout with a training partner anymore. I found out that once I had to go on my own was when the real gains started, it was to easy for me to just use the same weight instead of changing every set.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 17, 2011)

315 for 6 on rack deads would be killer IG!


----------



## cockerspaniels (Jan 17, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Aloha to you!!! Are you from Hawaii?


 
I was based in a Marine Corp base in Kailua

Nani no 'oe!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 17, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Nah, if my wife wants to go I'll do a second session of the day and help her out. She mostly sticks with the cardio and has no real interest in hitting the weights.
> 
> I've been lifting alone for so long now, I don't know if I could even workout with a training partner anymore. I found out that once I had to go on my own was when the real gains started, it was to easy for me to just use the same weight instead of changing every set.


 
Oh that is so sweet of you!  I bet she totally appreciates that.  

Well, you know, a lot of woman prefer cardio over weight training.  I actually wished I had the desire to do cardio.  lol  I only do it cuz' I don't wanna get fat or cuz' I have to for a contest.  LOL  Dang it!  

I do hear ya' about changing the weights for sets.....hubby does all the weight changing.  I complained once cuz' my tendonitis was flared up real bad and now he changes all the weights.  The bugger boo are mostly on leg presses!  LOL!  But I'm catching up to him, so not for long.  j/k! I wish.  But anyways,  yeah, he takes the plates off and on.  I'll help him if my tendonitis is doing good.  So don't feel too bad for him. hehe



JerseyDevil said:


> 315 for 6 on rack deads would be killer IG!


 
I did it JD!    Check my entry. \\//



cockerspaniels said:


> I was based in a Marine Corp base in Kailua
> 
> Nani no 'oe!


 
Awwww....Mahalo!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 17, 2011)

Mon. 1/17

Today was Back and Bi's. I wore my chucks today since I was doing rack deads. They felt soo much better. Last time I did them I wore my Nike Shox and what a difference that made to wear different shoes. I also was planning on 295 and 315 as my 2 working sets for rack deads. I did the 295 for 10 reps. Then I did the 315's for 6 reps, but I could do more. Not sure why I stopped.  Then I decided, what the heck! Do one more set and see what I can do. 325's! Woohoo! 

Also my tendonitis felt good tonight. 20# jump on EZ curls. I'm capable of the weight, just can't seem to do much when the forearms are flared up from the pain. Took advantage tonight. 

*Back Width, Back Thickness, Biceps and Abs*

Rack Chins: (11-20RP)
*TT: BW+25#/13+6+4=23RP* LT: BW+10#/29RP
~Hanging Stretch: 75 secs.

Rack Deads: (6-8SS) and (3-4SS) (Widow 20SS)
*TT: 315/6SS and 325/4SS* LT: 275/9SS and 295/6SS
~Widow: Low Cable Rows: *TT: 105/20SS* LT: 100/20SS
~Stretch: 75 secs.

EZ Bar Curls: (11-20RP)
*TT: 60/9+6+6=21RP* LT: 40/24RP
~Stretch: 75 secs.

Abs- Hanging Raises 25/25/25/25


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 18, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Mon. 1/17
> 
> Today was Back and Bi's. I wore my chucks today since I was doing rack deads. They felt soo much better. Last time I did them I wore my Nike Shox and what a difference that made to wear different shoes. I also was planning on 295 and 315 as my 2 working sets for rack deads. I did the 295 for 10 reps. Then I did the 315's for 6 reps, but I could do more. Not sure why I stopped.  Then I decided, what the heck! Do one more set and see what I can do. 325's! Woohoo!


 
Awesome job.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 18, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Awesome job.


 No shit!!! :bounce:


----------



## PreMier (Jan 18, 2011)

yea, its always a good idea to wear a flat soled shoe for heavy lifting.  i use adidas sambas


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 19, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Awesome job.


 
LOL  Love all the smileys!  Thank you!



JerseyDevil said:


> No shit!!! :bounce:


 
hahaha.  You guys make me smile!  Thanks!



PreMier said:


> yea, its always a good idea to wear a flat soled shoe for heavy lifting. i use adidas sambas


 
I always wear my chucks for leg day, but wore my shox for back, shoulders and arms.  But it made such a diff for it on rack deads.  For one, my deads went from last time, I believe 295 to this time 325.  Happy about that!  I'll look up that adidas sambas shoe.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey island girl, do you always do your deads as a rack pull or do you ever go traditional style. Ive not done rack pulls for long time.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jan 19, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Mon. 1/17
> 
> Today was Back and Bi's. I wore my chucks today since I was doing rack deads. They felt soo much better. Last time I did them I wore my Nike Shox and what a difference that made to wear different shoes. I also was planning on 295 and 315 as my 2 working sets for rack deads. I did the 295 for 10 reps. Then I did the 315's for 6 reps, but I could do more. Not sure why I stopped.  Then I decided, what the heck! Do one more set and see what I can do. 325's! Woohoo!
> 
> ...


you rocked it 

especially on the rack deads as everyone is saying and also the hanging leg raises. that is tough to get 100 reps out. good job !!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 19, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Hey island girl, do you always do your deads as a rack pull or do you ever go traditional style. Ive not done rack pulls for long time.


 
Hi Dave.  Yes, I always do deads as a rack pull.  I like to take my legs out of the equation and just work my back.  I usually do bb or db sldl for hammies.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 19, 2011)

ParadiseCup said:


> you rocked it
> 
> especially on the rack deads as everyone is saying and also the hanging leg raises. that is tough to get 100 reps out. good job !!


 
Those hanging leg raises are brutal!  lol  Thanks for cheering me on and making me do those last 50s that I didn't want to do.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 19, 2011)

Wed. 1/19

Am and Pm cardio

Was looking forward in beating the logbook tonight! I did. Woohoo! My widowmakerss on shoulders has been DB side laterals. I'm up to 22.5 lb. db's. But I am reaching my max on these. I wasn't so sure I was gonna get 20 strict reps on these tonight, but I was not gonna give up. I may have to switch this exercise out soon. Maybe next time I'll do 25's then switch it out after that.


*Shoulders, Triceps and Abs*

Hammer Strength Shoulder Press: (11-20RP)(Widows 20SS)
*TT: 90/21RP* LT: 70/17RP
~Widows: DB Side Laterals: *TT: 22.5/20SS* LT: 20/20SS
~Stretch: 75 secs.

Smith Close-Grip: (11-20RP)(not including bar)
*TT: 60/22RP* LT: 50/19RP
~Stretch: 75 secs.

Abs- 125 reps


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 20, 2011)

Good deal.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jan 20, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Those hanging leg raises are brutal! lol Thanks for cheering me on and making me do those last 50s that I didn't want to do.


i have a great view so no worries


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 21, 2011)

ParadiseCup said:


> i have a great view so no worries



hehehehe - you have the best 'seat' in the house 

A little late but great job on the deads. I sometimes think I should go back to lifting heavy so I can make PBs ...


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 21, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Good deal.


 
Thanks JD!  I will be honoring your request.  Been so busy.  I'll try and round up some.  


ParadiseCup said:


> i have a great view so no worries


 
 Funny dood!  hehe


naturaltan said:


> hehehehe - you have the best 'seat' in the house
> 
> A little late but great job on the deads. I sometimes think I should go back to lifting heavy so I can make PBs ...


 
Yeah, he does.  Tonight he'll be a happy camper.  We got SLDL's to do.  That always puts a smile on his face.  And somewhere else.  haha.

Thanks.  Love rack deads.  Really feels great.  It's nice for a change.  To blast and lift heavy.  and then there's a place for mod weights/higher reps.  Gives the body and joints a nice rest.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 21, 2011)

Woot! Leg day today! DB SLDL's and Leg Presses. Hoping to kill the logbook tonight. Last time I did 14 plates on the leg press. Gonna listen to my body and see how it's feeling...maybe add on a quarter on each side or just stick on another 45 (16 plate.). We shall see.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 21, 2011)

14 plates ... you are insanely strong - period!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 22, 2011)

naturaltan said:


> 14 plates ... you are insanely strong - period!


 
I'm trying. I have to get past fears to build these legs of mine.  TY!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 22, 2011)

Fri. 1/22

Am cardio

I can't contain myself! I KILLED the LOGBOOK on leg pressesI literally saw stars after my widowmaker.  Without further ado!

*Legs-*

DB SLDL: (10-12SS) (Widowmaker 20SS)
*TT: 90/7SS*  LT: 75/10SS
~Widow: *55/20SS* (first time doing sldl for widow)
~Stretch: 65 secs.

Leg Presses: (6-10SS) (Widowmaker 20SS)
*TT: 720/10SS*  LT: 630/12SS
~Widow: *TT: 410/30SS  *LT: 360/30SS
~Stretch: 75 secs.

LF Leg Press Calf Raises: (RP as much as I can)
*TT: 230/30RP*  LT: 210/37RP
~Stretch: 60 secs.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Mon. 1/17
> 
> Today was Back and Bi's. I wore my chucks today since I was doing rack deads. They felt soo much better. Last time I did them I wore my Nike Shox and what a difference that made to wear different shoes. I also was planning on 295 and 315 as my 2 working sets for rack deads. I did the 295 for 10 reps. Then I did the 315's for 6 reps, but I could do more. Not sure why I stopped.  Then I decided, what the heck! Do one more set and see what I can do. 325's! Woohoo!
> 
> ...



wow....heh...now I get to rub in to friend that I know a 'girl' can outlift him!
...actually...I"m a little worried about myself at this moment...

great looking lifts!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 22, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> wow....heh...now I get to rub in to friend that I know a 'girl' can outlift him!
> ...actually...I"m a little worried about myself at this moment...
> 
> great looking lifts!


 
lol  thank you!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 22, 2011)

Sat. 1/22

Forearm tendonitis was bothering me tonight.  Struggled a bit on my workout.  I tried to push hard, but that dang tendonitis really limits me in the gym when they are flared up.  Boo!  

Worked abs first tonight as we were waiting for our client to train back and biceps.


*Back, Biceps and Abs-*

Abs-

Wide Grip Pulldowns: (11-20RP)
*TT: 140/22RP*  LT: 130/29RP
~Stretch: 60 secs.

DB Rows: (10-12SS) (Widowmaker 20SS)
*TT: 85/8SS*  LT: 85/10SS
~Widow: LF Machine Row: 60/20SS (first time doing this for widow)
~Stretch: 60 secs.

Nautilus Preacher Machine: (11-20RP)
*TT: 55/17RP*  LT: 50/22RP
~Stretch: 60 secs.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 22, 2011)

Sharp looking journal and working on _sixteen _plates on the leg press? 

Awesome!


----------



## davegmb (Jan 23, 2011)

Are you or your hubby paradise cup still competing? how old are the pictures you both post as your avatars?


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jan 23, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Yeah, he does. Tonight he'll be a happy camper. We got SLDL's to do. That always puts a smile on his face. And somewhere else. haha.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jan 23, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Fri. 1/22
> 
> Am cardio
> 
> ...


 killed it !!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hope you had a good weekend.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 24, 2011)

Holy crap girl... 16 plates!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Hope you had a good weekend.


 
Thank you!  I sure did!  We trained on Sat and went out to dinner after.  Sun went to church and football............

Hope yours was awesome!



JerseyDevil said:


> Holy crap girl... 16 plates!


 
LOL!  I want to try for 18 plates next time (this is my all time PB of 8 reps.) but the 16's were a tiny bit hard so maybe I will just throw on quarters next time and crossing my fingers the next time after that I can do the 18 plates.  We shall see.  I just listen to my body and see how I'm feeling that day.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

Mon. 1/24

Pm cardio.

Long training session tonight. Saw a friend of ours and we ended up being Chatty Cathy's for I believe it was about 45 mins! omg! We had just finished up with Smith presses when we saw him so we had to do couple of warm ups again afterwards to finish up shoulders. Felt strong tonight. I'm glad I made the jump in the presses and I'm stoked I got the 25's for side laterals/20 reps! But that's the max I can go! I'll need to switch out this exercises and find something else for my widowmaker for shoulders. We also added in BB Shrugs just to throw in something different.

For triceps I increased weight by 30 from the last time I did these and still beat the logbook! Happy camper!


*Shoulders, Triceps and Abs*

Smith Military Presses: (not counting bar weight) (11-20RP) (Widowmaker 20SS)
*TT: 80/19RP* LT: 65/26RP
~ Widow/DB Side Laterals: *TT: 25/20SS *LT: 22.5/20SS

-->BB Shrugs: 
*TT: 275/8* LT: 265/4
~Stretch: 60 secs.

Tricep Dip Machine: (11-20RP)
*TT: 180/25RP* LT: 150/29RP
~Stretch: 75 secs.

Abs-
Hanging Leg Raises: 25/25/25
Rope Crunches: 23 (yikes. my hair got caught in the stupid cables so I ended up doing only 23. dang!)


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jan 26, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> LOL! I want to try for 18 plates next time (this is my all time PB of 8 reps.) but the 16's were a tiny bit hard so maybe I will just throw on quarters next time and crossing my fingers the next time after that I can do the 18 plates. We shall see. I just listen to my body and see how I'm feeling that day.


that is a lot !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   but i know you'll get it




IslandGirl said:


> Mon. 1/24
> 
> Pm cardio.
> 
> ...


 sorry for being chatty


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2011)

you ever use cables for your laterals? Constant tension and all that.
good stuff


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry....I missed these. 



Curt James said:


> Sharp looking journal and working on _sixteen _plates on the leg press?
> 
> 
> Awesome!


 
I'm gonna try for 770 next time. Wish me luck!



davegmb said:


> Are you or your hubby paradise cup still competing? how old are the pictures you both post as your avatars?


 
I am still competing. I had come out of retirement (LOL) after 11 years of not competing and got back on stage in '06. Been competing every year since.

Hubby hasn't competed since '95. Not sure if he will ever get back on stage. Right now we run a nutrition/consulting business helping people achieve their goals.



ParadiseCup said:


>


 


ParadiseCup said:


> killed it !!


Thanks Cam!!!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 26, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> you ever use cables for your laterals? Constant tension and all that.
> good stuff


 
I have.  My forearms usually hurt with these, but it's been awhile since I've done them so maybe I will try it again next time.  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 26, 2011)

Wed. 1/26

I'm liking leg day again. For a while I would drag my butt walking in the gym on leg day. Who wudda thought??? 

...now I can't wait to Beat the Logbook! 


*Legs and Calves*

Sumo Leg Presses: (10-12SS) (Widowmaker 20SS)
*TT: 680/10SS* LT: 630/10SS
~Widow: *TT: 410/30SS *LT: 360/30SS
~Stretch: 75 secs.

Hack Squats: (6-10SS) (Widowmaker 20SS)
*TT: 290/8SS* LT: 250/10SS
~Widow: -Hoist Leg X: *2 plates/30SS *(first time doing for widow)
~Stretch: 75 secs.

LF Leg Press-Calf Raises: (RP as many as I can)
*TT: 240/31RP* LT: 230/30RP
~Stretch: 75 secs.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like youve got a great life and love what you do, nice to hear.

However lol, i cant understand the way you write down your workouts, cant work out how many reps or sets youve done? O and yes im not sharpest knife in the draw so i know its probably me but im lost lol.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 27, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Sounds like youve got a great life and love what you do, nice to hear.
> 
> Thanks.  We do!  I wouldn't want to do anything else.
> 
> However lol, i cant understand the way you write down your workouts, cant work out how many reps or sets youve done? O and yes im not sharpest knife in the draw so i know its probably me but im lost lol.


 
Np.  It is kind of confusing I guess, but noone has asked.

Ok, for example sumo leg presses.  I'm suppose to do a "SS" straight set of 10-12 reps.  Widowmakers are 20 reps straight, which is usually a burn out set after I am done my working set.  I also do "RP" which is Rest/Pause on certain exercises.  

I only log down my working set.  I typically do about 2-3 warm-up sets, but I don't log that down here. 

"TT" means, This Time weight.  "LT" means, Last Time weight.  What I try to do is "beat the logbook" by either weight, reps or both.  

Does that make sense?  



IslandGirl said:


> Wed. 1/26
> 
> I'm liking leg day again. For a while I would drag my butt walking in the gym on leg day. Who wudda thought???
> 
> ...


----------



## davegmb (Jan 27, 2011)

crystal clear thanks lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 27, 2011)

Just a friendly reminder IG


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jan 28, 2011)

back day today


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 29, 2011)

davegmb said:


> crystal clear thanks lol


 




JerseyDevil said:


> Just a friendly reminder IG


 
I remember...



ParadiseCup said:


> back day today


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 29, 2011)

Fri. 1/28

Pm cardio

Legs are still sore from Wed. workout. 

Killed Back tonight, so-so on Bi's. Did the best that I could with biceps as I was experiencing some slight pain in the elbow and forearm (tendonitis). Did awesome on rack deads, but lost grip on my last working set even though I had on straps and chalk. Got 5 reps and was trying for 6.

Tomorrow night going to Ling and Louie's for dinner with a bunch of friends. Looking forward to that. 


*Back and Biceps*

Rack Chins: (11-20RP)
*TT: BW+35#/20RP* LT: BW+25#/23RP
~Hanging Stretch: 75 secs.

Rack Deads: (6-8SS) and (3-4SS) (Widowmaker 20SS)
*TT: 315/8SS and 335/5SS *LT: 315/6SS and 325/4SS
~Widow-Low Cable Rows: *TT: 110/20SS* LT: 105/20SS
~Stretch: 80 secs.

EZ Curls: (11-20RP) 
*TT: 65/19RP* LT: 60/21RP
~Stretch: 60 secs.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 29, 2011)

Tendonitis sucks ass!  On the rack deads, where is the starting position? 

Have a great weekend and have fun at dinner.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 29, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Tendonitis sucks ass! On the rack deads, where is the starting position?
> 
> Have a great weekend and have fun at dinner.


 
Yes, tendonitis does suck bootay. lol 

Rack deads start at about knees. Would be great if was slightly lower, but this is the lowest the pins go in the cage. I've tried standing on risers, but whoa, nellie, I about had a heart attack when I wobbled with all the weight on the bar. Never again. I make it work for me. Perfect height for hubby tho'. 

Thanks.  Dinner with the Prince and Heavy and the Mrs.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 30, 2011)

Just out of curiosity how much of a difference in terms of weight does the rackpull allow you to do vs standard deadlift?

Thinking about either rotating them in, or adding them an aux exercise on my program.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hope you had a great weekend.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jan 30, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Yes, tendonitis does suck bootay. lol
> 
> Rack deads start at about knees. Would be great if was slightly lower, but this is the lowest the pins go in the cage. I've tried standing on risers, but whoa, nellie, I about had a heart attack when I wobbled with all the weight on the bar. Never again. I make it work for me. Perfect height for hubby tho'.
> 
> Thanks. Dinner with the Prince and Heavy and the Mrs.


perfect height, YES !


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 1, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Just out of curiosity how much of a difference in terms of weight does the rackpull allow you to do vs standard deadlift?
> 
> Thinking about either rotating them in, or adding them an aux exercise on my program.


 

Well I never do full deads so I wouldn't know. I do rack deads for all back. Like to take my legs out of the equation. I do sldl's for legs.



omerta2010 said:


> Hope you had a great weekend.


 
Thank you! I did! Back to the grind now.



ParadiseCup said:


> perfect height, YES !


LOL


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 1, 2011)

Mon. 1/31

Omg. January is almost over. Wow! That went by quick!

Great weekend. Went out to dinner with the Heavy's and Prince's . We had a "meeting". LOL Heavy I's son, Joshy is soooo cute! I adore that little boy. Great food and great conversation!

Excited to hit the gym after a 2-day break. 

On my widowmaker for db laterals, I decided to lessen the weight and try to get 25 reps. Last widow I got 25# for 20 reps, but I don't think my tendonitis can handle 30# laterals so to be on the safe side I figure go lighter and squeeze out 25 solid reps. 


*Shoulders, Triceps and Abs*

H/S Iso Lateral Press: (11-20RP) (Widowmaker 20SS)
*TT: 100/24RP* LT: 90/21RP
~Widow-DB Side Laterals: *TT: 20/25SS* LT: 25/20SS
~DB Shrugs:* 75/15SS* (just threw this in there)
~Stretch: 65 secs.

Smith Close-Grip: (11-20RP) (not counting bar weight)
*TT: 70/26RP* LT: 60/22RP
~Stretch: 75 secs.

Abs- 125 reps


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 1, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Mon. 1/31
> 
> Omg. January is almost over. Wow! That went by quick!


 
pssssttttttt

Hate to break it to you but it already is.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 1, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> pssssttttttt
> 
> Hate to break it to you but it already is.


 
lol  I wrote that last night.  hahaha


----------



## davegmb (Feb 1, 2011)

how much does the bar weigh on a smith machine, often wondered this?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 1, 2011)

davegmb said:


> how much does the bar weigh on a smith machine, often wondered this?



depends on the machine.. but id say typically 15-25lbs.  should say on it


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 1, 2011)

I love your workout style.  You are showcase Doggcrapp, meaning that is the way it is supposed to be done.

And thanks, for you know what


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 2, 2011)

ParadiseCup said:


> perfect height, YES !



ah ... the hardships PC endures while training 

rack deads are done how? How far do you bend?


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 2, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> And thanks, for you know what


 
We want pix to.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 2, 2011)

davegmb said:


> how much does the bar weigh on a smith machine, often wondered this?


 


PreMier said:


> depends on the machine.. but id say typically 15-25lbs. should say on it


 
My machine does not say so, but yes, PreMier is pretty much on target. I heard about 15-25 as well. Although, at my previous gym we had a smith that was so heavy. I bet the bar was like 45lbs. 



JerseyDevil said:


> I love your workout style. You are showcase Doggcrapp, meaning that is the way it is supposed to be done.
> 
> And thanks, for you know what


 
LOL Thank you and you are welcome.



naturaltan said:


> ah ... the hardships PC endures while training
> 
> rack deads are done how? How far do you bend?


 
hahaha No kid! Huh? Rack deads are done how? In the cage. lol I try to have back parallel. I bend at my waist, but no bending of legs, except slight knee bend. Does that make sense? 



omerta2010 said:


> We want pix to.


 
Look in my profile album.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 2, 2011)

Leg Presses tonight! Really want to try for 9 plates aside, but as of right now, I think I will shoot for 8 plates + a quarter. We shall see how I feel. *IF*, and that is a big* IF*, I feel strong after my warm-ups then I'll go for the 9.  I'd much rather get knee to chest reps than scared reps/not complete reps...

BBL


----------



## davegmb (Feb 2, 2011)

Where on Gods Earth is your profile album? i cant find it!


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 2, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Where on Gods Earth is your profile album? i cant find it!


 
oops  Sorry.  It was on private settings.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2011)

nice delts!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 2, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> We want pix to.


Y'all have yours truly to thank for bugging IG enough to post these


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 2, 2011)

PreMier said:


> nice delts!


Nice legs!  No wonder PC gets to the gym with you everyday.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 2, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Y'all have yours truly to thank for bugging IG enough to post these


 

thanks IG


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 2, 2011)

PreMier said:


> nice delts!


Thank you for saying that. I work hard on delts! lol



JerseyDevil said:


> Y'all have yours truly to thank for bugging IG enough to post these


 
Yup. True! JD pestered me to post them. lol



JerseyDevil said:


> Nice legs! No wonder PC gets to the gym with you everyday.


 
Thanks. I need to build them. Use to dread training them cuz' my husband pushes me to train heavy on them and I usually make myself sick. Had to change my mindset a bit. Enjoying training 'em now, but still get myself sick. haha


omerta2010 said:


> thanks IG


 
You are welcome!


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 2, 2011)

Wed. 2/2

Am cardio 

Leg day today and I was so excited to get in and KILL the logbook! I am so motivated for some reason. I have such a huge passion for training! I am a lucky girl that my husband also shares this passion with me. I think life would be too complicated if he didn't. 

My exercises were DB SLDL's for hammies and Leg Presses for quads. Last time I got 90lb. db's for only 7 reps. So this time I did the same weight and got out 8 reps. The difficult part of this set for me is walking out with the db's once I wrap them. I would say 2 steps to get into position so the db's don't hit anything when I'm doing my set. That takes a lot of energy from me. LOL 

For leg presses, I was contemplating whether I was gonna stack on 9 plates. I told myself I would decide after my warm-ups sets to see how I was feeling. But after my sldl set, I already knew I was not gonna be able to get the 9 plates. Legs were wobbly already. So next time I will try it.


*Legs and Calves*

DB SLDL: (8-10SS) (Widowmaker 20SS)
*TT: 90/8SS* LT: 90/7SS
~Widow-Seated Leg Curl: *TT: 80/20SS *LT: 60/20SS
~Stretch: 75 secs.

Leg Presses: (6-10SS) (Widowmaker 20SS)
*TT: 770/8SS* LT: 720/10SS
~Widow:*TT: 470/20SS* LT: 410/30SS
~Stretch: 65 secs.

LF Leg Press/Calf Raises: (RP as much as I can)
*TT: 250/30RP* LT: 240/31RP
~Stretch: 60 secs.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm not gonna tell you what I leg press...

I like the shoes!


----------



## missj (Feb 3, 2011)

hi! Great stuff going on in here! You look fabulous- so great to see another woman on the forum! I'm following!


----------



## davegmb (Feb 3, 2011)

I saw the pics IslandGirl and you obviously look fantastic, i cant believe how much you can push with your legs for someone your size, its good motivation for us all.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 3, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Leg day today and I was so excited to get in and KILL the logbook! I am so motivated for some reason. I have such a huge passion for training! I am a lucky girl that my husband also shares this passion with me. I think life would be too complicated if he didn't.


 
Very lucky and that's totally awesome. 

I miss those cool plates, you were at a 24hr fitness I bet. I think if I remember correctly that legpress can handle up to 10 plates/side. I used to go to a 24 that they had just built so they had all the new dumbbells/plates and machines.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 3, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> oops Sorry. It was on private settings.


where are the nudes posted ?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 4, 2011)

ParadiseCup said:


> where are the nudes posted ?



PC ... surprised you missed them.

On the second picture, if you hold down the control key while pressing the "H" key, you'll get another screen that requires a password. Put it in and voila, IG in all her glory. 


................................. sigh ................... then the dream comes to an end.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello?


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 5, 2011)

ParadiseCup said:


>


You're married to her, where is she?


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 5, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> I'm not gonna tell you what I leg press...
> 
> I like the shoes!


 
Do tell Jersey!!!

Thanks!



missj said:


> hi! Great stuff going on in here! You look fabulous- so great to see another woman on the forum! I'm following!


 
Hi there! Nice to have you here! How are you?



davegmb said:


> I saw the pics IslandGirl and you obviously look fantastic, i cant believe how much you can push with your legs for someone your size, its good motivation for us all.


 
Thanks dave. Yes, I am a little dynamite. lol 



omerta2010 said:


> Very lucky and that's totally awesome.
> 
> I miss those cool plates, you were at a 24hr fitness I bet. I think if I remember correctly that legpress can handle up to 10 plates/side. I used to go to a 24 that they had just built so they had all the new dumbbells/plates and machines.


 
Yeah, these plates are easier to load than the ole skool iron plates. Plus they always made my clothes dirty. haha



ParadiseCup said:


> where are the nudes posted ?


 




naturaltan said:


> PC ... surprised you missed them.
> 
> On the second picture, if you hold down the control key while pressing the "H" key, you'll get another screen that requires a password. Put it in and voila, IG in all her glory.
> 
> ...


 
Too funny nt!



JerseyDevil said:


> Hello?


 
Yo! I'm here



ParadiseCup said:


>


 


JerseyDevil said:


> You're married to her, where is she?


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 5, 2011)

Fri. 2/4

Pm cardio

Short and sweet workout. 

We were on a bogus pulldown machine. The cable got stuck a bit and weight feels heavier than should be. booo!

I'll need to switch out DB Rows next time around. The 90's were super, super challenging and I really do not think I can get 95's. Possibly switch this out with T-bar Rows. 

Biceps felt good tonight. So happy. I love it when there is hardly any pain. I'm able to train biceps like what I am capable of. 


*Back, Biceps and Abs*

Wide Grip Pulldowns: (11-20RP)
*TT: 150/17RP* LT: 140/22RP
~Hanging Stretch: 75 secs.

DB Rows: (10-12SS) (Widowmaker 20SS)
*TT: 90/10SS *LT: 85/8SS
~Widow: Standing Rope Cable Rows: 100/20SS (first time doing this for widow)
~Stretch: 60 secs.

Nautilus Preacher Curls: (11-20RP)
*TT: 60/21RP* LT: 55/17RP
~Stretch: 60 secs.

Abs- 150 reps


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, it's been years since I used a Nautilus preacher curl machine! Nice workouts.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 7, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> You're married to her, where is she?


 
She couldn't post because he poked her in the eye. 

You need the "smilies for dummies handbook"


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 8, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Wow, it's been years since I used a Nautilus preacher curl machine! Nice workouts.


 
This one is not the super old skool one.  It's a little more updated.  lol Great machine tho'!


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 8, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> She couldn't post because he poked her in the eye.
> 
> You need the "smilies for dummies handbook"


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 8, 2011)

Mon. 2/7

Pm cardio

I was thrilled on the smith presses! I got 45 aside for reps! The last time I did these was on Max OT, but that is low reps so maybe like 6 reps. I believe my max on these for Max OT was 50's on each side so I'm excited to surpass that and get reps for the 100. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We shall see next time.

Threw in db bend over rear delt for 3 sets. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unreal pump!

For my shoulder widows, I did front raises with a plate. First time doing these. The pump was outrageous! 


*Shoulders, Triceps and Abs*

Smith Shoulder Press: (11-20RP) (Widowmaker 20SS)
*TT: 90/21RP* LT: 80/19RP 
~DB Bend Over Rear Delt:* 27.5/12*
~Widow--Front Raises w/ a plate: *TT: 25/20SS* (first time doing these)
~Stretch: 80 secs.

Tricep Dip Machine: (11-20RP)
*TT: 210/23RP* LT: 180/25RP
~Stretch: 60 secs.

Abs-*150 reps*


----------



## NewMe (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow what a great log...when I grow up I wanna be just like you .


----------



## davegmb (Feb 8, 2011)

Never tried a dip machine before, presume it helps you pile the weight on


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 8, 2011)

NewMe said:


> Wow what a great log...when I grow up I wanna be just like you .


 
Thanks for stopping by.  



davegmb said:


> Never tried a dip machine before, presume it helps you pile the weight on


 
This is a pin machine.  And no, I can't pile the weights on this. This was tough.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 8, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Never tried a dip machine before, presume it helps you pile the weight on


 
Hammer Strength makes one that you can do this on, but I've only seen at at Golds.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 8, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Hammer Strength makes one that you can do this on, but I've only seen at at Golds.


 
I think we have a H/S dip machine that is plate loaded, but if I remember correctly, I think the arms/handles are too wide for me.  I'm a itty bitty thing.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 9, 2011)

I never liked the HS dip machine, hard on the shoulders. I'd rather do regular dips.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 10, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> I never liked the HS dip machine, hard on the shoulders. I'd rather do regular dips.


 
H/S has amazing machines, but I guess to each it's own huh.  We're all special in our own way.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 10, 2011)

Wed. 2/9

Am cardio 

Tonight we trained at an "Express" 24 hour fit. We had to go to a music store to pick something up for Brandon's clarinet and there was the express gym right around the corner. We went in to check out what kind of leg equipment they had. They had a good leg press, but no hack squat. So instead we used the free motion squat machine. Good session altogether. Beat the logbook on sumo leg presses!


*Legs and Calves*

Sumo Leg Press: (10-12SS) (Widowmaker 20SS)
*TT: 16 plates 720/10SS *LT: 680/10SS
~Widow: *TT: 10 plates 450/20SS* LT: 410/30SS
~Stretch: 60 secs.

Free Motion Squats: (6-10SS) (Widowmaker 20SS)
*TT: 6 plates 270/12SS* 
~Widow: Leg Extensions: *60/20SS*
~Stretch: 60 secs.

Cybex Leg Press/Calf Raises: (RP as much as I can)
*TT: 310/28RP*
~Stretch: 60 secs.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 10, 2011)

For the most part I'm a fan of HS machines, and I'm not a machine guy except for a few.  There are some HS I don't like, but the majority are well designed imo.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 10, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> I think we have a H/S dip machine that is plate loaded, but if I remember correctly, I think the arms/handles are too wide for me. I'm a itty bitty thing.


 yes we do, and you're not itty bitty anymore, you are just the right size


----------



## davegmb (Feb 10, 2011)

Free motion squat machine, another piece of equipment ive never seen. My gym isnt that commercial though. There is no sign outside to say its there, you just have to know its there, you have to go down an alley way, through a big heavy fire door, down some concrete steps and there you are. No televisions, anybody can bring some music and put it on, very few machines, just lots of benches, barbells, dbells and squat racks. Its an acquried taste!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Free motion squat machine, another piece of equipment ive never seen. My gym isnt that commercial though. There is no sign outside to say its there, you just have to know its there, you have to go down an alley way, through a big heavy fire door, down some concrete steps and there you are. No televisions, anybody can bring some music and put it on, very few machines, just lots of benches, barbells, dbells and squat racks. Its an acquried taste!



I would kill to find a gym like this.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 10, 2011)

No shit!  Sounds like the first gym I belonged to.  Definitely not a trendy, 'family' gym. Best group of guys I ever worked out with...  Sometimes on a Friday night after working out, a bunch of us would go out and get hammered.  Those were the days.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 10, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Free motion squat machine, another piece of equipment ive never seen. My gym isnt that commercial though. There is no sign outside to say its there, you just have to know its there, you have to go down an alley way, through a big heavy fire door, down some concrete steps and there you are. No televisions, anybody can bring some music and put it on, very few machines, just lots of benches, barbells, dbells and squat racks. Its an acquried taste!


 
I love this machine!  Its a great piece of equipment to throw in.  Not all the 24's have it.  My home 24 sucks for leg stuff so we always travel to train legs.

Wow your gym sounds like the very first gym I ever joined.  It was old old skool!  Getting to the gym wasn't like how you described yours is, but we did have these rickety wooden stairs that I thought every step I took, my foot was gonna slip through the cracks.  LOL  But yeah, anyone could put on their music and machines were total ancient.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 10, 2011)

ParadiseCup said:


> yes we do, and you're not itty bitty anymore, you are just the right size


 
Awwww....you always say the right things!


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 10, 2011)

PreMier said:


> I would kill to find a gym like this.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 10, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> No shit! Sounds like the first gym I belonged to. Definitely not a trendy, 'family' gym. Best group of guys I ever worked out with... Sometimes on a Friday night after working out, a bunch of us would go out and get hammered. Those were the days.


 
Hey JD!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 11, 2011)

time for back and biceps tonight ! IslandGirl has got back


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 11, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> No shit! Sounds like the first gym I belonged to. Definitely not a trendy, 'family' gym. Best group of guys I ever worked out with... Sometimes on a Friday night after working out, a bunch of us would go out and get hammered. Those were the days.


Senior moment!  I thought I was in Dave's journal.  See what you have to look forward to?


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 11, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Senior moment! I thought I was in Dave's journal. See what you have to look forward to?


 
I think we need get your nurses to up your dosage again. 

Have a good weekend IG and PC. 

Back day is my fav.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 11, 2011)

ParadiseCup said:


> time for back and biceps tonight ! IslandGirl has got back


 


JerseyDevil said:


> Senior moment! I thought I was in Dave's journal. See what you have to look forward to?


 


omerta2010 said:


> I think we need get your nurses to up your dosage again.
> 
> Have a good weekend IG and PC.
> 
> Back day is my fav.


 
LMAO!!!  You guys are too much!

Thanks omerta!  You too!


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 11, 2011)

Fri. 2/11

Am and Pm cardio

Trained a client tonight so we took her through a DC workout.

Blew it out the doors on Rack Deads! I should've gone a bit heavier, but I was playing it safe. 

Tendonitis felt so unbelieveable! I was telling Cam it feels like I don't have any problem with my forearms and elbows! I'm just floored. Some days they hurt so bad I can't even curl a 5# db. And some days, like today! I can just curl weight and think to myself, dang I should've gone more. hahaha 

I think we are gonna hit DC one more week and then take a week cruise ("cruise" is a DC term of taking a break) and then come back and switch up to more of a traditional type of training. Maybe somewhat high volume or something along the lines.


*Back and Biceps *

Rack Chins: (11-20RP)
*TT: BW+37.5# /17RP* LT: BW+35# /20RP

Rack Deads: (6-8SS and 3-4SS) (Widowmaker 20SS)
*TT: 315/8SS and 340/8SS* LT: 315/8SS and 335/5SS
~Widow: Standing Rope Cable Rows:* TT: 110/20SS *LT: 100/20SS
~Stretch: 60 secs.

EZ Curl Bar: (11-20RP) (Widowmaker 20SS)
*TT: 70/21RP* LT: 65/19RP
~Widow: Cable High Curls: *25/20SS* (first time doing widow on biceps)
~Stretch: 60 secs.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 12, 2011)

How do you like DC Training?   I tried it a couple years ago.  I had a hard time only doing one set.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 12, 2011)

great job on back and bi's ! so glad the forearm felt good


----------



## Curt James (Feb 12, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> KILL the logbook!



Today is delts for me. Going to *KILL THE LOGBOOK!* 








Great shot! And, yeah, awesome shoes!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 12, 2011)

Killer rack deads.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 12, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Killer rack deads.


What he said.... WOW


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 14, 2011)

sexy !! I love you !!


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 14, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> How do you like DC Training? I tried it a couple years ago. I had a hard time only doing one set.



I love DC! I had the same thought when I first tried DC. I couldn't understand how 1 exercise per bodypart was gonna do anything for you. But once I changed my mindset and learned exactly what "Intensity" felt like for myself....I love it and always go back to this program. 

The first couple of years, I trained DC almost all year around taking a cruise after every 8-10 week blast. Now that I'm a little older.....my joints take a beating. I have tendonitis in both forearms and elbows. So I have to train a little smarter. 

This blast here will probably be my shortest blast ever, (next week Mon would be 7 weeks completed and we'll be taking a cruise then), but this blast has been the most weight I have ever done on most exercises too.

Sorry for the book. lol



ParadiseCup said:


> great job on back and bi's ! so glad the forearm felt good


 
Thank you! I'm happy on the forearm too! I hate having to hold back on lifts. Sucks! 



Curt James said:


> Today is delts for me. Going to *KILL THE LOGBOOK!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You gotta see my shoes from today! 



omerta2010 said:


> Killer rack deads.


 


JerseyDevil said:


> What he said.... WOW


 
 both of you!


ParadiseCup said:


> sexy !! I love you !!


 
Thank you for a fun V-day! It was great training with you, going to dinner and shopping. That is my kind of day!


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 14, 2011)

Valentine's Day!!!

Leg day comes around fast! Wow! 

I was excited though cuz' Leg Presses were up on my rotation and I couldn't wait to try the 9 plates. I tried not to think about it all day because I can literally make myself sick even before I walk into the gym. I did it! 11 reps! Stoked!

I had to switch out my DB SLDL's for BB SLDL. Last time weight was 90lb, DB's and they are way too heavy for me to walk out from the rack to clear myself from hitting it when I go down for my set so I had to nix that exercise and throw in BB's. Not bad for first time. 

After gym time Cam and I went out to dinner. And then we went to the mall and did a little bit of shopping. LOL He loved it when we went into Victoria Secrets. He was taking pics of underwear and sending them to Luis.  He was trying to find Plus size undies to send to Flex Lewis, but I told Cam I dunno if Vs makes plus sizes??? We walked around the store and didn't find any. Men! HA! Anyways, Luis text'd back and asked if those were edible. hahaha......crack me up.

Ok, so here we go!!!


*Legs and Calves*

Leg Press: (6-10SS) (Widowmaker 20SS)
*TT: 18 plates-810/11SS* LT: 770/8SS
~Widow: *TT: 500/20SS* LT: 470/20SS
~Stretch: 60 secs.

BB SLDL: (10-12SS) (Widowmaker 20SS) (first time doing BB's)
*TT: 155/10SS*
~Widow: Seated Leg Curl: *TT: 90/20SS* LT: 80/20SS
~Stretch: 60 secs.

LF Leg Press Calf Raises: (RP as much as I can)
*TT: 270/28RP* LT: 250/30RP 
~Stretch: 60 secs.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 15, 2011)

You killed the legpress. Next week's pic will be PC standing on the machine for the added weight. 

Sounds like you two had a fun valentines day.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hiya IG! Too busy in here to comment on one thing....just dam! kick ass!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 15, 2011)

Way to nail the 18 plates, and I'm lovin the shoes.

You and PC have a great marriage..... that is so cool to see


----------



## Pylon (Feb 15, 2011)

Those shoes, ironically, kick ass.  Almost like they were made for it.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 16, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> You killed the legpress. Next week's pic will be PC standing on the machine for the added weight.
> 
> Sounds like you two had a fun valentines day.


 
hahaha. I wish. I still got room to grow on that machine. But I'm thinking this is prolly my max! We shall see. 



Burner02 said:


> Hiya IG! Too busy in here to comment on one thing....just dam! kick ass!


 
Hi Burn. Watcha been up to? 



JerseyDevil said:


> Way to nail the 18 plates, and I'm lovin the shoes.
> 
> You and PC have a great marriage..... that is so cool to see


 
Thanks Jersey. I love my pink zebra chucks! They are so comfy! 

PC is wonderful to me! We do have to work at it. Doesn't come easy. 




Pylon said:


> Those shoes, ironically, kick ass. Almost like they were made for it.


 
Those shoes help push that weight! lol! My money shoes. hehe


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 16, 2011)

Tues. 1/15

Am and Pm cardio.

We usually don't train on Tues. because our son has baseball practice, but I'm trying to get into the gym at least 4x a week and it seems we've only been making it in 3x the last couple of weeks so I needed to change that quick. 

We switched out DB Rows for T-bar Rows. I don't think I can get 95# db's. Dang they are heavy!

Biceps felt good again today! I did a weight (this time and last time) I've never done before because of my tendonitis. So I'm super happy about that! 

I got some pretty cool news, but I can't say just yet. Give me a couple of days and then I think I'll be able to share it. 


*Back, Biceps and Abbies*

Wide Grip Pulldowns: (11-20RP)
*TT: 160/18RP* LL: 150/17RP
~Hanging Stretch: 60 secs.

T-Bar Rows in corner: (10-12SS) (Widowmakers 20SS) (not counting bar)
*TT: 3 plates-135/10SS* (LT: DB Rows-90/10SS)
~DB Shrugs:* 85/10SS*
~Widows-Standing Low Cable Rows w/ rope: *TT: 120/20SS *LT: 110/20SS
~Stretch: 60 secs.

Nautilus Preacher Curls: (11-20RP)
*TT: 70/23RP* LT: 60/21RP
~Stretch: 60 secs.

Abs-100 reps


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Hi Burn. Watcha been up to?


getting back into it...gettin' amped up and doin' the do....as it were.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 16, 2011)

AM and PM cardio?  And they call me Cardio Boy.  Guess you are Cardio Girl 

Anxious to hear the news


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 16, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> AM and PM cardio? And they call me Cardio Boy. Guess you are Cardio Girl
> 
> Anxious to hear the news


 
Maybe we should start speculating.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 16, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> getting back into it...gettin' amped up and doin' the do....as it were.


 
No other way right! 



JerseyDevil said:


> AM and PM cardio? And they call me Cardio Boy. Guess you are Cardio Girl
> 
> Anxious to hear the news


 
haha Actually my plan has me doing so many am sessions and so many pm sessions. I can pick what days I do what. Just so happen I cruise and do no cardio some days so I end up doing double. I don't mind at all. Not that I like cardio. Just gotta do what I gotta do.



omerta2010 said:


> Maybe we should start speculating.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 16, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> haha Actually my plan has me doing so many am sessions and so many pm sessions. I can pick what days I do what. Just so happen I cruise and do no cardio some days so I end up doing double. I don't mind at all. Not that I like cardio. Just gotta do what I gotta do.


 
Sounds like how I consider cardio. 

So my first guess with that hint is: 
Your going to get into Female MMA?


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 17, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Tues. 1/15
> 
> Am and Pm cardio.
> 
> ...


 nice back work, especially those t bar rows that we haven't done in awhile


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 17, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Valentine's Day!!!
> 
> Leg day comes around fast! Wow!
> 
> I was excited though cuz' Leg Presses were up on my rotation and I couldn't wait to try the 9 plates. I tried not to think about it all day because I can literally make myself sick even before I walk into the gym. I did it! 11 reps! Stoked!



It almost looks like ................... you're smiling .............. 

Well done on the 18 plates!!!


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 17, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Sounds like how I consider cardio.
> 
> So my first guess with that hint is:
> Your going to get into Female MMA?


 
Beep.  Wrong.  Try again.  



ParadiseCup said:


> nice back work, especially those t bar rows that we haven't done in awhile


 
Totally agree!  Loved it.  Back is feeling the change!



naturaltan said:


> It almost looks like ................... you're smiling ..............
> 
> Well done on the 18 plates!!!


 
LOL  Hmmmm......I was smiling AFTER the set that's for sure.  

Thanks!


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 17, 2011)

Wed. 2/16

Am and Pm cardio.

Trained with a client tonight so we re-vamped our training slightly. We threw in a bit more exercises. I didn't mind since that is where we are headed anyways after this week. I'm curious to check out my numbers of when I first started this DC blast to where I ended at. I believe 7 weeks is the shortest blast we've ever done. My body usually can go consistently for 10-12 weeks straight of lifting this way, but I was feeling my body was just ready to take a cruise. 

Lovin' the H/S shoulder presses! It just feels good. I have to lower the seat which makes it feel like I'm sitting too low, but I really feel it in the boulders and I still get a great ROM.

Went up on my smith presses! Dang! Love that! I checked my log book and the last time I did 100# on the smith was during Max OT and that was only 5 reps. This was on Dec. 30, '10. I'm stoked! I'm not big at all so to see a 45# plate on each side is crazy to me. LOL 

Major pump going on when we hit laterals and front raises and then db bend over rear delts. 

Great tri workout too. 


*Shoulders/ Triceps and Abs* 

H/S Shoulder Presses: (11-20RP) 
*TT: 120/20RP* LT: 100/24RP

Smith Military Press: 
*100/10*

Super Set DB Side Laterals and DB Front Raises/ 2 sets:
15/15 // 15/15
15/15 // 15/15

DB Bend Over Rear Delts: 2 sets
20/15
20/15

Stretch: 60 secs.

DB Kickbacks:
20/15
*25/15*

EZ Pushdowns:
70/15
80/12
*95/11*

Single Arms Pushdowns:
25/12
25/12

Stretch: 60 secs. 

Abs: 100 reps


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 17, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Beep. Wrong. Try again.


 
Your going to get out of the cold and go on a real cruise. 

I always liked T-Bar rows, do you do them on a machine or freeweight?


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 17, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Your going to get out of the cold and go on a real cruise.
> 
> I always liked T-Bar rows, do you do them on a machine or freeweight?


 
LOL  Nope.  

We do them free, with the bar in the corner.  I've tried the diff machines for T-bar and they never feel right.  One of them squishes the twins (sorry.  TMI maybe) and the other ones are crappy.  hehe


----------



## Phineas (Feb 17, 2011)

Your numbers are incredible! I'll be popping by more often.

What are your best lifts?


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 17, 2011)

Phineas said:


> Your numbers are incredible! I'll be popping by more often.
> 
> What are your best lifts?


 
Thanks.  I'm trying ma best.

Best lifts?  

Rack deads- 365/ 6 reps?  (can't remember reps, this was a while ago.  But I just recently did 340/8 reps, but not sure if I can surpass the 365's.  I'll try to tho').

Lat Pulldowns: 170/6 reps

BB Shrugs: 265/4 reps 

Smith Squats- not counting the bar.  I believe 240/6 reps.  Legs are not strong with something on back.  I'm stronger in presses.  

Leg Presses: 18 plates/11 reps

Something like that....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2011)

ho-lee-BB shrugs, batgirl!


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 17, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> ho-lee-BB shrugs, batgirl!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 17, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Thanks. I'm trying ma best.
> 
> Best lifts?
> 
> ...


 
Ok female strong lift competition? 

Why am I the only one curious enough to guess?

Seriously though, awesome freaking numbers.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 18, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Wed. 2/16
> 
> Am and Pm cardio.
> 
> ...


wow !! i knew you were up there on the smith press but didn't realize you smashed the logbook that much !! good job


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 18, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> LOL Nope.
> 
> We do them free, with the bar in the corner. I've tried the diff machines for T-bar and they never feel right. One of them squishes the twins (sorry. TMI maybe) and the other ones are crappy. hehe


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 18, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> I've tried the diff machines for T-bar and they never feel right. One of them squishes the twins


Gotta take care of them twins IG!



omerta2010 said:


> Why am I the only one curious enough to guess?


I'm curious as hell....

You're entering a show with GMD?


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 19, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Gotta take care of them twins IG!


 they are beautiful !




> I'm curious as hell....
> 
> You're entering a show with GMD?


what's GMD ?  lol


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 19, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Ok female strong lift competition?
> 
> Why am I the only one curious enough to guess?
> 
> Seriously though, awesome freaking numbers.


 


ParadiseCup said:


> wow !! i knew you were up there on the smith press but didn't realize you smashed the logbook that much !! good job


 


ParadiseCup said:


>


 


JerseyDevil said:


> Gotta take care of them twins IG!
> 
> I'm curious as hell....
> 
> You're entering a show with GMD?


 


ParadiseCup said:


> they are beautiful !
> 
> 
> what's GMD ? lol


 


Yeah, what is GMD?


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Fri. 2/19

Am and Pm cardio

Last day of my blast for DC tonight. Gonna take a week cruise (DC's terminology for taking a break). Prolly schedule some training with clients. Anyways, we ended our blast with Legs, of all things! Trained a bit different for hammies. Overall great workout. I can barely walk. Legs are so achy! This is me tomorrow-->
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tomorrow we are going to an "Engagement Party". Didn't know they still did those things. We also have friends in town so we are meeting up with them for a little bit and then I think we are meeting up with the Heavy's after that. So tomorrow is a super busy day for us.


*Legs and Calves*

Hack Squats: (6-10SS) (Widowmaker 20SS)
*TT: 300/8SS *LT: 290/8SS
~Widow: LF Leg Extensions: *70/20SS and 75/20SS*
~Stretch: 60 secs.

DB Split Squats:
25/15
25/15

Lying Leg Curls: (8's) (slow and controlled)
40/8
50/8
60/8

~Stretch: 60 secs.

LF Leg Press/Calf Raises: (RP as many as I can)
*TT: 290/39RP* LT: 270/28RP
~Stretch: 60 secs.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 19, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Yeah, what is GMD?


 
GMD = Gena Marie DiMaggio.  What were you guys thinking?  Glutes of Mass Destruction?? 

I guess that wasn't it


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 20, 2011)

new guess:

Your going to start a new website.

www.foodporn.com  ???


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 20, 2011)

^^^


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 20, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> GMD = Gena Marie DiMaggio. What were you guys thinking? Glutes of Mass Destruction??
> 
> I guess that wasn't it


 


omerta2010 said:


> new guess:
> 
> Your going to start a new website.
> 
> www.foodporn.com ???


 


JerseyDevil said:


> ^^^


 
LOL. I like that! Glutes of Mass Destruction! hahaha

@ omerta. Are you guys liking my soft food porn now?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 21, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Are you guys liking my soft food porn now?


Being on a CKD diet it is more like hardcore porn!!


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 21, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Being on a CKD diet it is more like hardcore porn!!


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 21, 2011)

Mon. 2/22

Pm cardio

We blasted shoulders tonight! Wow! It was amazing. lol The pump we got was crazeeee! Woohoo!

*Shoulders, Triceps and Abs*

Seated DB Presses:
20/20
30/15
40/12
45/10

Smith Military Presses: (not counting bar)
70/12
100/9

DB Laterals:
20/15
20/15

Front Plate Raises:
35/11
35/12 Drop Set 10/20

Bend Over DB Rear Delt:
20/15
25/15
25/8 drop 15/8 drop 12.5/8 drop 10/8


Rope Pushdowns:
50/15
55/15
60/10
60/8 drop 50/8 drop 40/8 drop 30/8 drop 20/8 drop 5/8

Dip Machine-Pin (standing)
120/15
180/12
225/10
240/10


Abs-150 reps


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 22, 2011)

Looking solid in here lately....


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 23, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Being on a CKD diet it is more like hardcore porn!!


 we like the hardcore stuff better. i think


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 23, 2011)

^^^lol ^^^


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 23, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Looking solid in here lately....


 
Thanks!!! 



ParadiseCup said:


> we like the hardcore stuff better. i think


 


JerseyDevil said:


> ^^^lol ^^^


 
Truth haha


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 23, 2011)

Awesome Shoulder workout. 

Good luck with your latest client.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 23, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Awesome Shoulder workout.
> 
> Good luck with your latest client.


 
Thanks!  Cruise week this week so not trying for any PRs.  

I think he is gonna do sooo awesome!  Looking forward in seeing his body transform for stage.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 23, 2011)

You and PC will do a great job, are you doing just nutrition or workouts to.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

Wed. 2/23

OKAY....So I know a few of you have been asking what show I was competing in this year. First stop is South Carolina/ The Jr. USAs in Physique. So this week Friday is 12 weeks out. Super excited as this is the first show for Physique. Gonna be interesting.


*Back, Biceps and Abs*

Lat Pulldowns:
90/15
110/12
130/10
140/10

DB Rows:
60/10
70/10
80/10

H/S Low Row:
70/12
120/10

Smith Bend Over Rows: (not counting bar)
50/12
70/12
70/12

DB Shrugs:
70/15
75/15
80/15

Stretch: 75 secs.

DB Curls:
17.5/15
20/10
25/8
30/8

1 Arm DB Curl:
15/15
20/12

Stretch: 60 secs.

Hyperextensions:
BW/20
+25#/15
+25#/15

Abs- 100 reps


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 24, 2011)

So do you plan on just eating the same?
You seem almost in contest shape already.  

Looking totally awesome.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 24, 2011)

woman! add the bar! Doing the math hurts my brain!


And...great pics!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 24, 2011)

hahah only bar weight I ever add is if it's an olympic bar. Machines it's to variable.

I always liked this pic.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 24, 2011)

Great pics. 

I sent my wife the lat shot and said this could be you ... she had similar coloured streaks in her hair.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 24, 2011)

Can't wait to see what you look like in 12 weeks!


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> So do you plan on just eating the same?
> You seem almost in contest shape already.
> 
> Looking totally awesome.



It all depends how I'm progressing. Right now I'm still having a poptart or Kelloggs cereal bars post workout and 1 cheat meal a week. I'm 128lbs. in these pictures and I'm looking in the ballpark of about 110-115 on stage. So I got a ways to go. Thank you!




Burner02 said:


> woman! add the bar! Doing the math hurts my brain!
> 
> 
> And...great pics!


 


omerta2010 said:


> hahah only bar weight I ever add is if it's an olympic bar. Machines it's to variable.
> 
> I always liked this pic.


 
 I know Heavy adds the bar on a smith, but I know the bar does not weigh 45lbs. so I just don't bother. But yeah, on an Olympic bar I will count in the weight. 

I love those Musclehedz! That one is too funny! 



naturaltan said:


> Great pics.
> 
> I sent my wife the lat shot and said this could be you ... she had similar coloured streaks in her hair.


 
Thank you! Oh nice! I hope your wife's training is going well!!! 



JerseyDevil said:


> Can't wait to see what you look like in 12 weeks!


 
Me too! Super excited about this division! I'm always too muscular for figure and still need size for bb'ing. This fits perfect for me.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 25, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> So do you plan on just eating the same?
> You seem almost in contest shape already.


 we look at her physique and where we want it to go and adjust the plan weekly if need be. Keep things changed up will usually prevent things from stalling


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 25, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Wed. 2/23
> 
> OKAY....So I know a few of you have been asking what show I was competing in this year. First stop is South Carolina/ The Jr. USAs in Physique. So this week Friday is 12 weeks out. Super excited as this is the first show for Physique. Gonna be interesting.


 i can't wait !! so exciting to be seeing this new division emerge and you'll be in the very first show


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 25, 2011)

ParadiseCup said:


> we look at her physique and where we want it to go and adjust the plan weekly if need be. Keep things changed up will usually prevent things from stalling


 
Good, I'd hate to go through withdrawls from my food porn addiction. 

Totally awesome you can adjust weekly and see the changes that fast. 

Have a great weekend you two.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 27, 2011)

Congrats on the new sponsorship!


----------



## davegmb (Feb 28, 2011)

Good luck with your show IG, im sure you dont need it though


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

Congrats on the sponsorship. 

Hope you had a great weekend.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 28, 2011)

ParadiseCup said:


> i can't wait !! so exciting to be seeing this new division emerge and you'll be in the very first show


 


JerseyDevil said:


> Congrats on the new sponsorship!


 


davegmb said:


> Good luck with your show IG, im sure you dont need it though


 


omerta2010 said:


> Congrats on the sponsorship.
> 
> Hope you had a great weekend.


 

Thanks guys!  Yes I am so blessed to have IML sponsor me.  I can't thank them enough!

Had an amazing weekend! We got together for UFC on Sat night. So much fun. Love hanging out with friends.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 28, 2011)

I am behind on my logging.  Updating now...


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 28, 2011)

Fri. 2/25

Am cardio

Leg day. Wow, I got my bootay kicked! Not looking for any PR's but legs take a lot outta me regardless. 

Instead of my poptart for post workout, we went to our fav sushi joint and had some sushi. That was yummy and fun! 

So been dieting for almost 4 weeks. Still having 1 cheat a week and poptart post workout. Mon I weighed (dieting for 3) and wasn't happy with the number. Since 3 weeks of dieting, I only lost 1 pound. So discouraging. And I know the scale don't mean squat. My body composition has changed so that is all that matters. Last night I jumped on the scale. WOW! I lost 4 lbs. LOL Nice. That's more like it. 


*Legs and Calves*

Smith Squats: (12-15 reps) (not counting bar weight)
50/15
90/15
140/12
160/12
180/12 (ouch!)

H/S Iso Leg Press: (these kick bootay! note: left leg is weaker than right)
80/20
125/20
170/15 (ouch!)
215/8 (ouch!)

Cybex Leg Extension:
7015
75/12
75/12
75/12 (ouch!)

Naughty machine (adductors):
50/15
70/15 (ouch!)
70/15 (ouch!)

DB Walking Lunges: 
20#/30 steps
25#/30 steps (ouch!)

DB SLDL: (stretch out hammies)
30/12
30/12

Cybex Rotary Calf Raises/pin machine:
150/15
190/12
230/12
250/12 (ouch!)


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 28, 2011)

Sun. 2/27

Had a fun weekend. 

Sat night we met at a friends for UFC. Small group, but we had tons of fun!

Sun went to church and I was able to have a cheat meal for lunch. Hacienda's!  Nothing big. But satisfying. No dessert. Can you believe me??? haha

Later in the early evening we trained with a client and a good friend. Killed shoulders. Wow! We worked at a fast pace considering there were 4 peeps. Good stuff! Our first exercise was HammerStrength Shoulder presses. I hit a PR. Wasn't trying for it. But when we got to our 2nd exercise, my shouldes were blasted. They were crying. lol

Then we ended our night at Tokyo Joes for some good clean food. Love it there! 


*Shoulders*

H/S Press:
50/15
80/12
100/12
120/10
140/8 (PR) drop 90/6 drop 50/8

Seated DB Press:
30/12
35/10
40/8 

DB Side Laterals //SuperSet// Front Plate Raises:
20/15 //SS// 25# plate/12
20/12 //SS// 25# plate/10

Rear Delt Machine:
60/15 
60/15
60/15

Stretch


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 28, 2011)

Mon. 2/28

Am and Pm cardio

Wow! Can you believe tomorrow is March already? HTH! 2 months of the new year went by so quickly. 

New split starting next week: 

Back/Abs
Shoulders/Hammies/Abs
Arms/Abs
Quads/Calves

It's been awhile since we've combined Arms in one training session. And splitting legs up. We shall see how this goes. Goal is still pretty heavy, but little more volume. Should be a nice change.

Trained with 2 clients tonight. Back day.

*Back/Traps and Abs*

Wide Pulldowns:
90/15
110/12
120/12
140/10
160/10 drop 110/8 drop 60/15

T-Bar Rows in corner: (got an unbelievable forearm pump that was difficult to get out my last set. Ouch!)
1 plate/15
2 plates/12
3 plates/8 

DB Rows: (was only able to get 2 sets. Pump was killer!)
65/15
75/8

LF Row Machine:
60/15
75/12
90/10

DB Shrugs: (grip sucked! major slippage going on. the pump was too much)
70/12
70/12

Low Back Extension:
60/20
75/20
90/20
105/20
120/20 (ouch, ouch and ouch!)

Abs- 125 reps


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 28, 2011)

Congratulations on that PR, work outs looking strong.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## katt (Mar 1, 2011)

Dang girl!   all I can say is WOW!  When is your comp?


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 1, 2011)

Great looking workouts.

The "ouch" you put in there makes me think of the pop ups in the old school batman tv shows.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 1, 2011)

IG! Solid workouts as usual. You are going to kick butt.

I'm sure your diet plan is complex but besides the cheat meal, what do your basic macros look like? 

You know I will be following this. To compete in the first Physique comp has got to be very exciting for you.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 2, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Sun went to church and I was able to have a cheat meal for lunch. Hacienda's! Nothing big. But satisfying. No dessert. Can you believe me??? haha


 what side of Denver do y'all live on? My friends are in Lone Tree...so IF...move back to Colorado when I go home...will prolly end up there and work in tech center area. Or Buckley.
have you ever been to Rio's? GREAT margaritas...limit of 3. Pretty tasty food too...will have to go there when I come home a couple weeks...


----------



## ParadiseCup (Mar 3, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> I am behind on my logging. Updating now...


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 3, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Congratulations on that PR, work outs looking strong.


 
Thank you! I'm trying hard!



Pylon said:


>


 




katt said:


> Dang girl! all I can say is WOW! When is your comp?


 
May 20th in South Carolina. 



omerta2010 said:


> Great looking workouts.
> 
> The "ouch" you put in there makes me think of the pop ups in the old school batman tv shows.


 
LOL Check out my leg day. 



JerseyDevil said:


> IG! Solid workouts as usual. You are going to kick butt.
> 
> I'm sure your diet plan is complex but besides the cheat meal, what do your basic macros look like?
> 
> You know I will be following this. To compete in the first Physique comp has got to be very exciting for you.


 
No, diet is not complex at all. Very basic and does the job. I have training days and non-training days. Higher carbs on training days and slightly lower carbs on non-training days. 



Burner02 said:


> what side of Denver do y'all live on? My friends are in Lone Tree...so IF...move back to Colorado when I go home...will prolly end up there and work in tech center area. Or Buckley.
> have you ever been to Rio's? GREAT margaritas...limit of 3. Pretty tasty food too...will have to go there when I come home a couple weeks...


 
We live in SE Aurora. Pretty close to Lone Tree. Maybe 20 mins. No we have never been to Rio's I don't think. Well, maybe we have??? I love 3 Margarita's too! Anything Mexcian is my fav. Well, that and also sushi, and korean kal-bi....lol



ParadiseCup said:


>


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Wed. 3/2

Am cardio

We trained with a client tonight so we didn't start our new split yet. She wanted to train legs so we just combined it for tonight. Did something different tho'. We had a 20-rep Leg night. O-M-G! Can you say, "Ouch!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Legs* 

Leg Extensions: 
70/20
80/20
90/20
100/20 (ouch!)

Smith Squats: (not counting bar)
50/20
70/20
90/20 (ouch!)

Leg Press:
6 plates/20
8 plates/15 (dang it! I was dying. what a wuss! lol) )(ouch!)
6 plates/20 (ouch!)

Seated Leg Curl:
35/20
60/20
70/20 (ouch!)

DB Lunges: 
15#/20 reps each leg
25#/20 reps each leg (ouch!)

Cybex Lying Curl:
50/20
50/20 (ouch!)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 3, 2011)

That was a brutal leg workout!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Mar 7, 2011)

busy bee


----------



## davegmb (Mar 8, 2011)

Your leg workouts always look brutal


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 8, 2011)

Hello?  Is anybody home.....


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 8, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> That was a brutal leg workout!


 


ParadiseCup said:


> busy bee


 


davegmb said:


> Your leg workouts always look brutal


 


JerseyDevil said:


> Hello? Is anybody home.....


 
Yo guys!  Sorry, I am here.  Just been crazy busy!  So much to do in a day and not enough hours.  Booo!!!

I need to update my journal....


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 8, 2011)

Fri. 3/4

Trained arms tonight. First time in a long time combining both bis and tris. Went pretty well. We super setted as well.

After training we went out for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Yum!

*Arms*

DB Curl //SS// DB Kickbacks:
17.5/15 //SS// 17.5/15
20/12 //SS// 20/12
25/10 //SS// 25/12
30/10 //SS// 30/10

Rope Hammer Curls //SS// Rope Pushdowns:
45/15 //SS// 45/15
55/15 //SS// 50/15
65/15 //SS// 60/15

High Cable Curls //SS// Bench Dips:
30/15 //SS// BW/15
40/12 //SS// +25#/15
45/10 //SS// +25#/15


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 8, 2011)

Mon. 3/8

*Quads, Calves and Abs:*

Leg Extensions (20 reps):
55/20
70/20
75/20
80/20
85/20 (ouch!)

Hack Squats:
90/12
180/12
230/12 (ouch!)

Leg Press (20 reps):
6 plates/20
8 plates/20
10 plates/20 (ouch!)

Smith Split Squats (20 reps):
40/20
50/20

Walking Lunges:
50 steps (ouch!)


LF Calf Raise on leg press:
150/15
190/15
230/15
270/34 R/P

Abs--120 reps


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 8, 2011)

Tues. 3/8

*Back and Abs*

Wide Pulldowns:
90/15
110/12
130/12
140/10
150/8

DB Rows:
65/12
75/10

H/S Low Row:
50/15
90/12
140/6 (hand slip. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
180/8 (used wraps) drop 90/10

Straight Arm Rope Pulldowns:
50/15
55/12
60/10 (ouch!)

DB Shrugs:
70/15
75/12

Hyperextensions:
BW+25#/15 X3

Abs-150 reps


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 9, 2011)

Awesome looking workouts. 

Today I heard the "ouch" as Talking Tom when you hit his foot or in the stomach.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 9, 2011)

That cruising doesn't look so easy!

Lot's of weight on those wide pulldowns, but after looking at your back, I can see why!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Mar 11, 2011)

the cruise is over and Trace is hitting it hard !!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 11, 2011)

ParadiseCup said:


> the cruise is over and Trace is hitting it hard !!


 
Looks like your pushing her hard enough she can't even post her workouts.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 11, 2011)

^^^ that's exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 14, 2011)

bump!


----------



## katt (Mar 14, 2011)

Still looking super-strong in here!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi guys!  Sorry!  Been so busy.  Still training hard and dieting hard.  No complaints at all, yet.  lol  Scale weight is not extreme, but body comp has changed a lot!


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 16, 2011)

Mon. 3/14

Pm cardio

*Back, Traps and Abs*

Pull-ups: (R/P)
15+10+8=33RP

Close Grip Pulldowns:
100/15
110/12
120/12

H/S Low Row/ 1 Arm:
45/15
90/12
90/12

Low Cable Rows:
120/12
130/10

DB Rows:
70/10
75/10

Standing Rope Cable Rows:
70/20
70/20

Smith Shrugs: (not counting bar. Actually this smith sucked because of the angle. Next time doing barbell)
90/15
180/10

Abs- 
50 hanging leg raises
50 decline crunches
50 flat crunches

Hyper-extensions:
BW/20
BW+25#/15
BW+25#/15


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 16, 2011)

Tues. 3/15

Am cardio

*Quads and Calves:*

Leg extensions:
80/20
95/15
125/15
140/15
155/15

Smith Squats: (not counting bar weight)
70/15
140/12
180/10

DB Step-ups:
30#/15 x3

Walking Lunges:
60 steps

Single Leg extensions:
50/15
55/12
65/12
80/10

Cybex Calf-pin machine:
130/25
130/25
170/20
210/15
230/15
230/15


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 17, 2011)

Dang walking lunges after stepups would have probably have killed me. 

Great work, glad things are progressing well.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 17, 2011)

Looking good IG! Nice work


----------



## ParadiseCup (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## BigRican (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello IG, stopping by to say Aloha!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 23, 2011)

Where you be?  How's the contest prep going?


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi everyone.  I'm sorry about neglecting my journal.  The last week has been hectic.  Ya' know when you're prepping, everything magnifies by 1000.   

I also lost a very dear, dear friend of mines this week.  Mike Doucette.  I'm sad, but I know that he is in heaven with Jesus.  He is no longer in pain or suffering.  Here is an article that was written back in Oct '10.
Whispering in the Void: An Unexpected Visit

His memorial service is on Sun.  There is a viewing on Sat.  

I'm sad guys.  I try to fight back the tears and I can't hold it in when I speak of him.  He was such an amazing man.  


I'll try and get in here tomorrow and update my workouts.  

Prep is going well.  Scale weight has been slow moving, but wow, body composition has changed quite a bit!  Training is going pretty awesome!  Happy with how things are coming along.

BBL!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your friend.  The link was very touching, he sounded like a great guy.... RIP Mike.


----------



## Gena Marie (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your friend IG.  I hope you are doing ok.  We are thinking of you always.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your friend. His blog is very good and you can tell he was one of those positive people that we all need more of around us.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 25, 2011)

R.I.P.  Mike Doucette.


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 31, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Sorry to hear about the loss of your friend. The link was very touching, he sounded like a great guy.... RIP Mike.


 


Gena Marie said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend IG. I hope you are doing ok. We are thinking of you always.


 


omerta2010 said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend. His blog is very good and you can tell he was one of those positive people that we all need more of around us.


 


Curt James said:


> R.I.P. Mike Doucette.


 
Thanks you guys!  Very much appreciated.


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 31, 2011)

So, yes, I have still been training.  LOL

Last training entry was on 3/18.  Sheesh.  Such a slacker.  

Going to update journal.


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 31, 2011)

Fri. 3/18

9 weeks out this Sat. Training is going pretty well. Again, not trying to get any PR's or anything. If I do, then I do, but just training hard and heavy and listening to my body. 


*Shoulders, Hams and Abs*

Hammer Strength Shoulder Presses:
50/15
70/12
90/10
110/10
*140/10 (PR! 2 more reps than last time)*

DB Side Laterals:
20/12
22.5/12
22.5/12

DB Front Raise:
20/12 x3

Upright Rope:
45/15
55/15
70/12

Rear Delt Machine:
45/15
60/12
60/12


LF Lying Curl: (I always feel tension in the back of my calves for some reason)
50/15
60/12
60/12

DB SLDL:
60/10 x3 (ouch!)

Giant Set: (ouch!)
Butt Blaster- 40/15 -- 40/15
Abductor- 70/20 -- 75/20
Adductor- 70/20 -- 75/20


Abs-


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 31, 2011)

Sat. 3/19

Okay, so seriously. I've been taking FlexRx by IronMagLabs for about 2 months now and omg! This product is good! 

Flex Rx™
Joint Builder 

Complete Glucosamine, Chondroitin, MSM joint builder. There are products like this on the market that either do not contain all 3 of these ingredients or not in adequate amounts to be effective. Flex Rx™ is your answer to maintaining healthy joints and connective tissue to keep you in the gym training hard! more »»

I suffer from bad tendonitis in my forearms and elbows and sometimes when they are flared up, I can barely curl 5# db's!!! Tonight I got some PR's on my bicep lifts. No way! lol! Stoked!


*Arms and Abs*

DB Curls:
15/15
20/12
25/12
30/10

EZ Curls:
50/12
60/12
70/10
*80/6 (PR! Not my personal best, but it has been at least a year + since I've done this kind of weight)*

High Cable Curls:
30/15
40/12
*45/11 (Whoa! The most I have ever done on these were 35# and sometimes that would aggravate my tendonitis)*

Upside down V Pushdowns:
70/15
80/15
90/10

Rope Pushdowns:
45/12
50/10
50/10

Rope Overhead Extenstions:
60/10
65/8 


Abs- 150 reps


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 31, 2011)

Mon. 3/21

We decided to switch up our split, yet, again. lol We were training arms together, but we decided to split it up again and train biceps with quads and triceps with back. So our split is as followed:

Quads/Biceps
Shoulders/Hams
Back/Triceps


*Quads and Biceps*

Hack Squats:
90/15
110/15
140/15
180/12
230/12
270/8

Free Motion Squats:
180/20
270/15

LF Leg Extensions: (this machine seriously does not fit my body! Ugh!)
50/20
65/15
80/12

Stationary Lunges:
60 steps each leg


DB Curls:
15/15
20/15
27.5/12
*35/10 (Haven't done this kind of weight in a long time. FlexRx still kicking!!!)*

LF Bicep Machine:
40/15
50/12
60/8


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 31, 2011)

Tues 3/22

Cam came to the gym to train with me, but after Hammer Strength Shoulder Presses he had to leave to go pick up Brandon at baseball practice. So I was solo for the rest of my workout.


*Shoulders, Hammies and Abs*

H/S Press:
50/15
70/12
90/12
110/12
140/10 drop 90/8 drop 50/10 (OUCH!)

DB Side Laterals:
20/15 x3

Upright Ropes:
55/15
65/15
75/15 (PR! Last time 70/12)

DB Front Raise:
15/15
20/15
20/15 (ouch!)

DB Bend Over Rear Delt:
20/15
25/12
25/12 (ouch!)


Lying Leg Curls:
50/15
60/12
70/8 (ouch!)

DB Bulgarian Split Squats:
BW/15
+20/15
+20/15 (ouch!)

Walking Lunges: (long stride)
+20/30
+20/30

SuperSet-Naughty and Nice 
70/20 -- 70/20
70/20 -- 70/20


Cybex Calf Sled/pin machine:
150/20
170/20
230/20
230/20


Abs- 150 reps


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 31, 2011)

Wed. 3/23

*Back, Triceps and Abs*

Pull-ups: (Rest-pause)
*15/12/10=37 R/P (I think this is a PR!!!)*

Low Pulley Rows:
100/15
120/12
150/10
100/15

DB Rows:
70/12
75/10
80/10

H/S High Row:
90/15
140/12

BB Shrugs:
135/15
185/12
225/8 (ouch!)


EZ bar Pushdowns:
70/15
80/15
90/10

Dip Machine:
165/15
165/15
165/15
195/10


Abs- 150 reps


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 31, 2011)

Fri. 3/25

119.4 lbs. Lowest so far since started my prep. I was sitting at 120-121 for a long time. But body composition changing. 


*Quads and Biceps*

Nautilus Leg Extensions:
95/20
110/15
140/15

Smith Squats: (not counting bar)
90/12
140/12
200/8
110/20 (widowmaker)

Knees were aching a bit after the squats.

DB Step Ups:
10#/20 each leg
20#/15 each leg

DB Stationary Lunges:
22.5#/20 each leg


Nautilus Preacher Curl:
40/15
60/12
70/10
*75/10+7+6=23 Rest-pause* (Wow! For the longest time 50's were the most I could do because of my forearms!)

Hammer Curls: (haven't been able to do these for years! gave it a shot for the first time in a long time!)
15/20
20/12
25/12


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 31, 2011)

Mon. 3/28

*Back, Triceps and Abs*

Pull-ups:
15+12+10=37RP

Wide Grip Pulldowns:
100/15
120/12
140/10
150/10

Low Pulley Rows:
100/15
130/10
150/10

DB Rows:
60/12
70/10
75/10

DB Shrugs:
65/15
70/15


Rope Pushdowns:
50/15
55/15
65/10

DB Kickbacks:
20/15 x3

Dip Machine:
165/15
195/12
210/10


Hyper-extensions:
BW+25#/15 x3


Abs- 150 reps


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 31, 2011)

Tues. 3/29

*Quads, Biceps, Calves and Abs*

Nautilus Leg Extensions:
45/20
110/20
125/20

Smith Squats: (not counting bar)
50/15
90/15
160/15
230/12 (Wore my nike shox tonight. Didn't know we were gonna squat. Wearing chucks is a world of difference!!!)
110/20 (widow)

SuperSet - DB Step Ups and Walking Lunges (short stride):
10#/20 -- 10#/20 x2

Nautilus Single Leg Extensions:
65/20 x2 (ouch!)


DB Curls:
15/15
20/12
30/10

EZ Curls:
40/15
60/12
70/10

High Cable Curls:
25/15
35/15
*45/12 (one more rep than last time!)*


Standing Calf Raises:
120/20
160/15
200/12
200/12

Cybex Calf Sled-pin machine:
150/20
190/20
230/15 (ouch!)


Abs- 125 reps


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 31, 2011)

Wed. 3/30

*Shoulders, Hammies and Abs*

Seated DB Presses:
25/15
30/15
35/12
40/12
45/10

Smith Presses to front: (not counting bar)
50/12
90/10
90/10

DB Side Laterals:
20/15 x3

DB Bend Over Rear Delt:
20/15 x3

Rear Delt Machine:
45/15
50/15
60/12


Butt Blaster:
40/15
50/15
60/15

Cybex Single Leg Curl:
20/15
40/12
50/8

DB SLDL:
50/12
60/10 (ouch!)

SuperSet: naughty and nice 
70/20 --- 70/20
75/20 --- 75/20


Abs- 100 reps


----------



## davegmb (Mar 31, 2011)

Im sorry for loss IG, im sure he would be full of pride about the kind words you wrote about him in your journal.


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 31, 2011)

7.5 weeks out:


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 31, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Im sorry for loss IG, im sure he would be full of pride about the kind words you wrote about him in your journal.


 
Thank you Dave.  I still get choked up thinking of this wonderful guy.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 31, 2011)

hi there, 

looking great already.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 31, 2011)

Sorry about the loss of your good friend, that must be tough.

Welcome back


----------



## ParadiseCup (Apr 1, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> So, yes, I have still been training. LOL
> 
> Last training entry was on 3/18. Sheesh. Such a slacker.
> 
> Going to update journal.


you have had some awesome workouts !!



IslandGirl said:


> 7.5 weeks out:


beautiful !!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2011)

What he said!

You've been kicking ass! 
Dang, will miss the comp! I dont hit Colorado till 27 May.


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 1, 2011)

IG, looking at you and reading your logs, again, WOW!  You are one strong, tough gal.  I have never known anyone who trains as hard as you.  If we ever trained together, I think you just might kill me  
XOXO's
I am so happy and excited for you.  Good luck!


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 4, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Apr 5, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> What he said!


 



> You've been kicking ass!
> Dang, will miss the comp! I dont hit Colorado till 27 May.


1st show will be May 21st in Charleston, SC


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 13, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> hi there,
> 
> looking great already.


 


JerseyDevil said:


> Sorry about the loss of your good friend, that must be tough.
> 
> Welcome back


 


ParadiseCup said:


> you have had some awesome workouts !!
> 
> beautiful !!


 


Burner02 said:


> What he said!
> 
> You've been kicking ass!
> Dang, will miss the comp! I dont hit Colorado till 27 May.


 


Gena Marie said:


> IG, looking at you and reading your logs, again, WOW! You are one strong, tough gal. I have never known anyone who trains as hard as you. If we ever trained together, I think you just might kill me
> XOXO's
> I am so happy and excited for you. Good luck!


 


heavyiron said:


> Looking good!


 
Thank you everyone!  I appreciate all of you keeping dust from piling up on my journal.


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 13, 2011)

Updates...


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 13, 2011)

Mon. 4/4

7 weeks out or 47 days to go. 

*Back, Triceps and Abs*

Wide Grip Pulldowns:
80/15
90/15
110/12
140/12
150/10

Rack Deads: (Didn't know we were gonna do rack deads. Wore my Nike Shox. Suck! Need chucks for this exercise!)
135/15
185/12
225/12
275/8

DB Rows:
70/12
75/10
80/8

Straight Arm Pulldowns w Rope:
50/15
60/12
65/8


Pushdowns w/ EZ Bar:
60/15
70/12
80/12

Nautilus V-Tri Extensions: (first time using. love this machine!)
80/15
95/15
110/12 


Hyper-extensions:
BW/20
+25#/15
+25#/15

Abs- 125 reps


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 13, 2011)

Thurs, 4/7

Went to Janet Jackson Up Close and Personal concert last night. We had seats in the 4th row!  She Rocks!!!


*Legs, Calves and Abs*

Nautilus Leg Extensions:
95/20
125/15
140/15
*155/15 (PR!!!)* Last time: 125/20

Hammer Strength Single Leg Press:
250/15
250/15
270/10

Bulgarian Split Squats //SuperSet// Walking Lunges:
10#/15 //SS// 20#/28 steps
10#/15 //SS// 20#/28 steps

Nautilus Leg Extensions/Single Leg:
80/15
85/10
85/10

Butt Blaster:
50/15
60/15
70/15

Naughty and Nice - SuperSet:
70/20 //SS// 70/20
70/20 //SS// 70/20


Cybex Calf Sled/Pin:
150/20 x 6

Abs- 125 reps


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 13, 2011)

Fri. 4/8

*Shoulders and Biceps*

H/S Shoulder Press:
50/15
70/12
100/12
120/10
*150/7 (PR!!!)* Last time: 140#, drop sets)

DB Side Laterals:
20/12
25/12
25/15

Front Plate Raises:
25/12
35/8 Drop Set 25/6 
25/12

Rear Delt Machine-LF:
40/15
45/15
55/12


Nautilus Preacher Curl:
50/15
65/12
*80/18RP (Huge PR!)* (Seriously, when my tendonitis is flared up, I struggle to do 50's!!!)

Rope Hammer Curls //SuperSet// EZ Curls:
50/15 //SS// 40/15
60/12 //SS// 40/12


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 13, 2011)

Sun, 4/10

*Back, Triceps and Abs*

Wide Grip Pulldowns:
90/15
110/12
120/12
140/10
160/8

Low Pulley Rows:
90/15
120/12
140/10
110/12

DB Rows:
70/12
80/8
80/8

H/S High Row:
90/15
140/10
140/15 (spot last couple)

DB Shrugs:
70/15
75/12
70/15


Nautilus V-Tri Extensions:
95/15
110/15
*125/12
125/12 (PR!) *Last time: 110/12

DB Kickbacks //SuperSet// Bench Dips:
20/15 //SS// 15
22.5/15 //SS// 15
22.5/15 //SS// 15

Abs- 130 reps


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 13, 2011)

Mon, 4/11

About 6 weeks out/40 days to go!

*Legs, Calves and Abs*

Nautilus Leg Extensions:
95/20
110/20
140/15
*170/15 (PR!!!) *Last time: 155/15

H/S Single Leg Press:
180/15
270/15
320/12

Step Ups //SuperSet// Walking Lunges:
15#/15 //SS// 15#/28 steps
15#/15 //SS// 15#/28 steps


Cybex Calf Sled-Pin:
170/20
190/20
210/15
270/29RP Drop Set 130/20

Abs- 100 reps


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 13, 2011)

Tues, 4/12

Weight: 118.4 Lowest so far this prep


*Shoulders, Biceps and Abs*

H/S Shoulder Press:
70/12
90/12
110/12
140/10
*160/8 (PR!!!)* Last time: 150/7

DB Side Laterals:
20/15
25/12
25/12

DB Front Raise:
17.5/12 X3

LF Rear Delt Machine:
50/15
55/15
*60/12 (PR!)* Last time: 55/12


DB Curls: (warm-ups)
20/12
25/12
30/8

Nautilus Preacher Curl:
60/15
70/12
*82.5/18RP (PR!!!)* Last time: 80/18RP

Abs- 150 reps


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 13, 2011)

We bought a new camera. Was playing around with it in the gym.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 14, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> We bought a new camera. Was playing around with it in the gym.


 dang, woman! 
That's about it. Keep pushing!


----------



## BigRican (Apr 14, 2011)

Looking amazing IG! Can't wait to see you guys soon.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 14, 2011)

6 weeks out, and hitting PR's all over the place. 

Awesome job.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Apr 19, 2011)

i think there was some PR's last night for back also...


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 19, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> dang, woman!
> That's about it. Keep pushing!


 
Thank you!  I'm pushing, I'm pushing.  hehe



BigRican said:


> Looking amazing IG! Can't wait to see you guys soon.


 
Luis!  I miss you!  Can't wait to see you too!  xo



omerta2010 said:


> 6 weeks out, and hitting PR's all over the place.
> 
> Awesome job.


 
Thank you!  I'm working hard.  4.5 weeks to go!



ParadiseCup said:


> i think there was some PR's last night for back also...


 
I did!  I'll be back to update workouts...


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 19, 2011)

Thurs, 4/14

*Back, Tri's and Abs*

Close Grip Pulldowns:
80/12
90/12
110/8

DB Rows:
70/12
80/12
85/9

HammerStrength High Row:
90/15
140/10
160/6


EZ Pushdowns:
60/15
75/12
85/10

Rope Overhead Extensions:
60/11
65/10
70/8

Nautilus V-Tri Extensions:
110/12
125/15
*130/10 PR *Last time 125/12


Hyper-extensions:
BW/20
+25#/15
+25#/15


Abs- 150 reps


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 19, 2011)

Fri, 4/15

Designing a new program and calling it Crazy 8's. Kind of cool. First time using it tonight. Basically all sets are 8 reps with exception of Pull-ups, Hyperextensions...along those lines. Ironing out as we go along. Warming up bodypart of 15-20 reps then hit 8's after that. We have a 3-repper to figure out weight to use for our 8's, but we shall see if we keep that part in. 

*Legs*

Nautilus Leg Extensions:
110/20
125/20
170/3
*185/8
200/8 PR!!!* Last time 170's

Nautilus Leg Press:
260/8
305/8
365/8

Giant Set of: X2
--DB Walking Lunges +25#
--Adductors 110/8
--Abductors 110/8

Nautilus Single Leg Extensions:
*95/8
110/8 PR* Last time 85/10


Seated Leg Curls:
70/20
110/3
120/8
120/8

Butt Blaster:
*80/8
100/8
110/8 PR *Last time 70's

DB SLDL:
60/8
65/8
70/8


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 19, 2011)

Sun. 4/17

*Shoulders, Bi's and Abs--Crazy 8's*

Smith Military: (not including bar weight)
40/15
60/13
80/3
90/8
*105/8 PR *Last time 100

Nautilus Overhead Press: (first time using. really like it)
70/8
80/8
100/8

DB Side Laterals:
20/10
22.5/8
25/8

DB Front Raises:
20/8
22.5/8
25/8

Rear Delt Machine:
55/8
*70/8
80/8 PR* Last time 60/12


Nautilus Preacher Curls: (really like this machine)
50/12
60/12
80/3
*85/8
95/8 PR* Last time 82.5 #

High Cable Curls:
40/8
*50/8
50/8 PR *Last time 45/10


Abs- 150 reps


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 19, 2011)

Mon. 4/18

*Back, Tris, and Abs--Crazy 8's*

Pull-ups: *15/13/12= 40RP* Woohoo! Huge PR for me!

Hammer Strength Pulldowns:
90/8
130/8
140/8

Hammer Strength Low Rows:
140/8
180/8
140/8

DB Rows:
65/8
75/8
75/8


Nautilus V-Tri Extensions:
110/10
125/8
*132.5/8
140/8 PR* Last time 130/10

Rope Pushdowns:
45/8
55/8
65/8
*75/8 (I think a PR.) *Last time 65/12


Hyper-extensions:
+25#/15 X3


Abs- 150 reps


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 19, 2011)

Kicking ass and taking names I see.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 19, 2011)

You GO!


----------



## davegmb (Apr 20, 2011)

looks like the PR's are flying in


----------



## ParadiseCup (Apr 22, 2011)

just over 4 weeks to go...


----------



## Realist (Apr 22, 2011)

Not bad.


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 28, 2011)

Wed. 4/20

Practice posing after training tonight. That takes a lot outta you. lol


*Legs and Calves*

Smith Squats: (not counting bar weight)
70/15
90/12
160/3
180/8
230/8

Nautilus Leg Extensions:
95/15
185/8
200/8
*207/8 (PR!)*

H/S Iso Leg Press:
135/8
160/8
160/8

Lying Leg Curl:
40/15
50/12
60/3
70/8
*80/8 (PR!)*

Butt Blaster:
100/8
110/8
*120/8 (PR!)*

Abductor //SuperSet// Adductor:
110/8 //SS// 110/8
110/8 //SS// 110/8
115/8 //SS// 115/8

Cybex Rotary Sled Calf:
150/20
190/20
230/3
250/8
270/8


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 28, 2011)

Thurs. 4/21

*Shoulders, Biceps and Abs:*

Nautilus Overhead Press:
50/15
60/12
60/12
80/3
90/8
110/8
120/8

H/S Shoulder Press:
130/8
130/8
140/7

DB Side Laterals:
25/8 X3

Front Plate Raises:
35/8 X3

Rear Delt Machine:
75/8
80/8
*85/8 (PR!)*


Nautilus Nitro Preacher Curl:
50/15
60/12
85/3
95/8
*100/7 (PR!)*

DB Curls:
27.5/8
30/8
35/6


Abs: 150 reps


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 28, 2011)

Fri. 4/22

Weight- 118.0 lbs. Sheesh. I've been between 118-121 for the past 8 weeks! Grrr!!!


*Back and Triceps*

H/S Pulldowns:
70/15
90/12
130/3
110/8
130/8

H/S Low Row:
90/8
140/8
180/8

Cybex Dual Axis Row:
70/8
90/8
100/8

Standing Rope Cable Rows:
80/8
100/8
120/8

DB Shrugs:
65/8
70/8
75/8


DB Kickbacks:
15/15
20/8
25/8
27.5/8

Dip Machine:
210/8
225/8
*240/8 (PR!)*


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 28, 2011)

Easter Sunday; 4/24

Weight 118.0

Went to church, then out to lunch at Hacienda's. Came home, took nap and got ready for the gym. 

*Legs, Calves and Abs:*

Nautilus Leg Extensions:
95/20
125/15
155/3
185/8
200/8
*215/8 (PR!)*

H/S Iso Leg Press:
150/12
160/12
170/8

DB StepUps //SS// DB Stationary Lunges:
25#/8 //SS// 30#/8

Lying Leg Curls:
50/12
60/10
70/3
80/8
*90/8 (PR!)*

Giant Set:
Butt Blaster // Abductor // Adductor:
110/10 // 110/10 // 110/10
120/10 // 115/10 // 115/10
125/8 // 115/10 // 115/10

*PR on all 3!!!*


Standing Calf Raises:
120/15
160/15
220/10

Cybex Rotary Single Calf Raises:
50/20
70/15
90/10


Abs: 150 reps


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 28, 2011)

Tues. 4/26

Weight: 116.2   Lowest so far this prep. Finally dipped down under 118!  Not bad after my mexican cheat meal at Hacienda's on Sunday!  Woot!

Went to the Nuggs game last night. That was fun. We met up with some friends first and had dinner at McCormicks. Man it sucked to have to eat clean and a restaurant like this. I had the swordfish, no oil, no butter. And asparagus. FUN! 

Practiced posing after training.


*Shoulders, Biceps and Abs:*

Seated DB Press: 
20/15
25/15
35/12
45/12
50/8

DB Side Laterals:
20/15
22.5/12
22.5/12

Front Plate Raises:
25/15
35/8 drop 25/8
35/8 drop 25/8

Seated Rope Facepulls:
60/15
80/15
90/12


Nautilus Nitro Preacher Curls:
60/12
80/10
100/6

High Cable Curls:
45/10
*50/10 (PR!)*


Abs: 150 reps


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 28, 2011)

Wed. 4/27

*Back and Triceps*

PullUps:
12/10/10=32RP

Cybex Dual Axis Row:
70/15
90/12
*110/12 PR!* (Last time 100/8)

DB Rows:
70/12
80/10
85/8

Straight Arm Pulldowns:
65/12
70/10
70/10

DB Shrugs:
60/15
70/12


Rope Pushdowns:
60/12
65/10
70/10

Overhead Rope Extensions:
60/12
70/6
70/6

Tricep Bench Dips:
Bw/15
Bw/15

Sushi post workout! Mmmm!!!


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 28, 2011)

Thurs. 4/28

We were trying to make it to sushi after training, but we got to the gym a little bit later than normal and didn't make it out of there in time. Sushi restaurant closes at 9:30. Hopefully next time!


*Legs, Calves and Abs*

Hack Squats:
90/12
140/12
160/15
180/15
230/15

Free Motion Squat: 
180/15 X3 sets

LF Leg Extensions:
70/15
80/15
90/15


DB SLDL:
45/15
55/12
65/10

DB Stationary Lunges:
25#/15
32.5#/15

Cable Kickbacks:
4/15
6/15
7/15

Abs: 100 reps

LF Leg Press Calf Raises:
170/20
190/20
230/15
250/12
250/12
250/12


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 28, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Kicking ass and taking names I see.


 
You got it!  lol  Hi, I'm IslandGirl!


JerseyDevil said:


> You GO!


 
Go ME!  



davegmb said:


> looks like the PR's are flying in


 
Hubby tells me I don't need to try for PR's at this point, but sometimes it's just in me to push hard.  I do need to be careful for injury though.



ParadiseCup said:


> just over 4 weeks to go...


 
3 weeks on Sat!!!  Ooooo, that skeered me a bit.  lol



Realist said:


> Not bad.


 
Thank you.  I'm not there yet.  3+ weeks left to go.

Plus, I hope you realize I am not competing in Bodybuilding.  So not sure what you were expecting.  ???  

Thanks for dropping by.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 28, 2011)

PR's are still coming. 

Argh let me guess your a bronco's fan as well. 

Your lookin awesome, should clean house at the comp.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Apr 29, 2011)

Realist said:


> Not bad.


 thanks ! She is incredible !!


----------



## IslandGirl (May 3, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> PR's are still coming.
> 
> Argh let me guess your a bronco's fan as well.
> 
> Your lookin awesome, should clean house at the comp.


 
I'm not tryin' for the PR's, but if they come, I'll take it!  

TY!


----------



## IslandGirl (May 3, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> PR's are still coming.
> 
> Argh let me guess your a bronco's fan as well.
> 
> Your lookin awesome, should clean house at the comp.


 
I'm not trying for PR's, but if they come, I'll take it! 

TY!


----------



## IslandGirl (May 3, 2011)

ParadiseCup said:


> thanks ! She is incredible !!


----------



## IslandGirl (May 3, 2011)

Sun. 5/1

Wow, May already?  This year is going by soooooo quick!!!

Weight: Lowest so far this prep! *115.6 lbs*. Yeahhhh budddy!


*Shoulders, Biceps and Abs*

H/S Shoulder Press:
50/15
90/12
120/10
140/10
*165/8 PR* drop 90/8 rest 90/8 (165 is a PR! Last time: 160/8)

DB Side Laterals:
20/12
22.5/12
25/10 drop 20/8 drop 15/10

Nautilus Overhead Press:
70/10
90/10
100/8

Seated Rope Face Pulls:
70/15
90/15
*100/10 PR *(last time: 90/12)


Cable Curls w/ EZ bar:
50/15
70/12
90/8

DB Curls:
30/8 drop 25/8 drop 20/8

Nautilus Nitro Preacher Curl:
80/10
100/6


Abs- 160 reps


----------



## IslandGirl (May 3, 2011)

Mon. 5/2

*Back, Triceps and Abs*

Pull-ups:
15+12+10=37

Cybex Dual Axis Row:
90/15
110/12
*130/10 PR *(last time: 110/12)

DB Rows:
65/12
75/10
85/8

Rope Horizontal Lat Pull:
60/15
75/15
90/12


Rope Pushdowns:
45/20
65/12
70/10
60/10
50/10
45/10

Nautilus V-Tri Extensions:
110/15
125/12
*140/10 PR* (last time 140/8)


Hyper-extensions with row:
BW+25#/15 X3


Abs- 170 reps


----------



## ParadiseCup (May 5, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Sun. 5/1
> 
> 
> Weight: Lowest so far this prep! *115.6 lbs*. Yeahhhh budddy!


----------



## heavyiron (May 5, 2011)

Looking strong in here!


----------



## ParadiseCup (May 6, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Wed. 4/27
> 
> *Back and Triceps*
> 
> ...







YouTube Video


----------



## naturaltan (May 6, 2011)

ParadiseCup said:


> just over 4 weeks to go...





.... and ......... WOW ... that is it.


----------



## Burner02 (May 7, 2011)

what he said.
So...steak house begining of June in Denver. 
I'll be having dinner w/ two extremely fit people...and I'll look like the fat SOB I am...but will be in the US and therefore: happy.


----------



## Juiced_Monkey (May 7, 2011)

Awesome log good work there Girl,


----------



## Burner02 (May 7, 2011)

ho-lee-back!


----------



## davegmb (May 7, 2011)

love it when people post vids, great pull ups, ever try neutral style? i suggested buying a camera to the mrs i could take the gym to film my lifts etc, but she looked at me like i was weirdo haha some people just dont get it.


----------



## IslandGirl (May 7, 2011)

Tues. 5/3

Weight- 115.4  Lowest so far this prep!

Leg day today was brutal. Nothing heavy, but intensity was crazy. Felt sick. But I was able to get sushi afterwards for my post-workout meal. That made it all worthwhile!

*Legs and Calves*

Nautilus Leg Extensions:
110/20
125/20
140/15
155/15
170/15
185/10

Nautilus Leg Curl:
50/15
70/15
90/15
then did a single leg set: 30/15

H/S Iso Leg Press: these single legs are brutal!
160/15
170/15
170/15

Step Ups // SuperSet // Stationary Jump Lunges-High intensity:
15 //SS// 15
15 //SS// 15

DB SLDL:
55/12
60/10
60/10

Giant Set of Butt Blaster, Abductor and Adductor:
x3


Cybex Rotary Calf Sled:
130/20
170/20
190/20
210/15

then Single calf raise:
70/15
80/15


----------



## IslandGirl (May 7, 2011)

Fri. 5/6

I guess there's gonna be a time in your prep that fails you. Almost made it to 14 weeks and everything has pretty much gone perfect (of course besides my meltdowns of the scale monster). Tonight I jumped on the scale and I gained a pound from Tues. Ugh! Tues., I weighed in at 115.4 and tonight I was 116.8 Grrr!!! But I told Cam I wasn't gonna let it bring me down. I was ready to hit back and triceps.

Mid-way through our workout, I ran out of steam. (I was doing so well too! Hit some PRs!) I lost motivation and it was difficult to finish my training. How weird is that for me. Out of the norm for sure. Oh wells, we finished up back...hit one exercise for triceps, did some abs and got my cardio out of the way. Then we headed on to sushi for post workout! That made me smile. 


*Back, Triceps and Abs*

Wide Grip Pulldowns:
80/15
100/15
120/12
140/12
160/10

H/S High Rows:
90/15
140/12
*180/10 PR* (last time 160/6)

Cybex Dual Axis Rows:
100/15
120/12
*140/11 PR*! (last time 130/10)

Low Pulley Rows:
120/12
then I ran outt a gas here! 
100/12

Low Back Extensions:
105/20
120/20
120/20
120/20


EZ Pushdowns:
70/12
75/12
80/10


Abs- 150 reps


----------



## IslandGirl (May 7, 2011)

ParadiseCup said:


> YouTube Video


 
I can't believe that is my back. lol Yeah!



naturaltan said:


> .... and ......... WOW ... that is it.


 
Thanks! 



Burner02 said:


> what he said.
> So...steak house begining of June in Denver.
> I'll be having dinner w/ two extremely fit people...and I'll look like the fat SOB I am...but will be in the US and therefore: happy.


 
There is a contest on June 4th, The Mile High. We need to plan this out. 



Juiced_Monkey said:


> Awesome log good work there Girl,


 
Thanks J_M! Ima working!



Burner02 said:


> ho-lee-back!


 
LOL



davegmb said:


> love it when people post vids, great pull ups, ever try neutral style? i suggested buying a camera to the mrs i could take the gym to film my lifts etc, but she looked at me like i was weirdo haha some people just dont get it.


 
LOL Our home gym allows us to video and take pics. But this other 24 hour that we visit frowns on vids and pics. I tried to explain that we wanted to critique our form, but they wouldn't have it. Stinkers! lol


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2011)

Hey! Dang...I'll be in Phoenix...   
I come back the 6th.


----------



## heavyiron (May 8, 2011)

ParadiseCup said:


> YouTube Video


 WOW!

Looking nice!

Great work!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 9, 2011)

Awesome pullups Tracy!  Your back looks INCREDIBLE


----------



## ParadiseCup (May 11, 2011)

10 days till showtime !


----------



## omerta2010 (May 16, 2011)

Good luck next weekend. Your going to kick ass.

and since PC doesn't have a journal. Happy belated Birthday to PC.


----------



## davegmb (May 16, 2011)

Yeah good luck with the comp


----------



## Hittman (May 25, 2011)

Look good, keep it up!


----------



## NJRiot (May 25, 2011)

perfect log, tons of detail, and vids.  need 200 more just like this one. great job.
hows the tendonitis doing? sometimes it can be really painful.  feel for ya girl.


----------



## x~factor (May 25, 2011)

ParadiseCup said:


> 10 days till showtime !



How did it go?


----------



## ParadiseCup (May 31, 2011)

x~factor said:


> How did it go?


 Tracy ended up placing 14th at the very 1st Womens Physique show at the NPC Jr USA's. The feedback from the judges so far was that she was too lean, hard and conditioned for what they are looking for in this division currently. We are now working on getting her conditioning to where they are saying they want it for WP. Thanks for asking !


----------



## ParadiseCup (May 31, 2011)

here is 1 of the photos at her show shot by Dan Ray


----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2011)

Great Job Tracy at the Competition!

   Did you notice the guys in the Pull up Video?  It looks like they were thinking look at that lady go!  She is doing more pullups than I can do  LOL


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jun 8, 2011)

here is a video of Tracy guest posing last weekend

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/b...le-high-championships-2011-a.html#post2332112


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jul 1, 2011)

from a recent photo shoot


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 1, 2011)

ParadiseCup said:


> from a recent photo shoot


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jul 6, 2011)

^^ thanks HI !!


less than 4 weeks now till Vegas


----------



## IslandGirl (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey guys!  Sorry I've been MIA.  Been so super busy this summer.  We just had our State show last weekend and we had 10 clients competing.  Our Team Total Package got the Team Award and we had 2 overall winners, and a couple of class winners.  Everyone walked away with trophies so all was happy.  

I am now less than a week out from my 2nd show of the year.  USA's in Vegas.  Looking forward to a fun time.  We also have Luis Santa competing as a Middle this year.  And we have a bikini girl Katia, doing her first national show.  And Matheo who just won the overall last week in Men's Physique and will be competing in Vegas too.  I can't wait for In and Out Burger!  Mmmm!!!

Feeling pretty good.  Bringing a softer package to this show.  When I competed in May at the JrUSAs, judges said I was a little too hard and lean so we softened up a bit.  I'm holding about 5-6 lbs of scale weight from tht show.  I'm competing in the new division, Women's Physique.  

Wish me luck everyone!


----------



## davegmb (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice to hear from you again IG, look forward to hearing about the show


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 25, 2011)

Good luck, congrats on all the team awards for your company/team as well.


----------



## carmineb (Jul 25, 2011)

very nice back island girl....  

great form on the pullups and the partials at the end


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2011)

IG!
Great to hear from ya! go get 'em and nail that trophy!


----------



## IslandGirl (Aug 17, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Nice to hear from you again IG, look forward to hearing about the show


 


omerta2010 said:


> Good luck, congrats on all the team awards for your company/team as well.


 


Burner02 said:


> IG!
> Great to hear from ya! go get 'em and nail that trophy!


 
Hey guys! Thanks for the good luck. 

Well, I finally did it! I crack the Top 5! omg, I couldn't believe it! lol Out of 22 awesome, incredible ladies, I got 4th! I am so stoked! I had a blast. Spoke to a few judges. They said good look, but they are wanting me to come in a slight bit harder.  So not as hard as I did for my first show JrUSAs and tiny bit harder than this show. LOL Oh boy!  So maybe less sushi????  lol 

Our team did well too. Luis got his Pro card as a middle weight! Katia got 6thn in bikini at her very first national show. We had a men's physique that may have been a little too hard so he'll need to soften up for the next show. 

Next up is North Americans in Cleveland. 2.5 weeks to go. I'm excited. I heard this is an awesome show and is run very well. Looking forward to it!


----------



## IslandGirl (Aug 17, 2011)

carmineb said:


> very nice back island girl....
> 
> great form on the pullups and the partials at the end


 
Thank you carmine.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 18, 2011)

wahoo!
oops...I mean...
W A H O O !!!!!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Aug 18, 2011)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/b...8766-our-own-tracy-bodner-4th-place-usas.html


----------



## davegmb (Aug 20, 2011)

Great work IG, made up for you and your team


----------



## IslandGirl (Sep 9, 2011)

I need to get my journal back up and running again!  

I'm officially in off-season training mode now.  But want to stay a leaner off-season.  Perhaps staying within 10# of stage weight so between 120-122'ish give or take a couple.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 9, 2011)

good to hear from you


----------



## IslandGirl (Oct 12, 2011)

davegmb said:


> good to hear from you


 
Hi Dave.  I'm back!


----------



## IslandGirl (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm starting back up on DC training again. 

This will be my program for the next ....say, 6-10 weeks of my "blast". All depends on how I am feeling, then I will take a "cruise" of maybe 1 week to 10 days. Again, it all depends on how I am feeling. 


This is more of a modified version/custom made DC training routine for me. Decided to stay with the rep range of 11-20 for all rest/pause exercises. Also throwing in an extra day for glute training. Training will be 3-4x a week. 

I'm still incorporating the straight sets on the specific exercises that DC states in his program and using the extreme stretches. As far as the widowmakers, I am also going to use this for shoulders, back thickness, and glutes. 

I do not train calves the DC way of the extreme stretching at top and bottom due to plantar fasciitis. In the past, training them rest/pause has really worked for me so I will train them this way for this blast.

I am also only going to have 2 rotations instead of 3. (I know this doesn't make sense, but it's not too important).


3-day split: 

*Calves/ Hamstrings/ Glutes and Quads

Back Width/ Back Thickness/ Glutes and Abs

Shoulders/ Triceps/ Biceps and Abs*


*1A*

Donkey Calf Raises (RP as many as I can)
Seated Leg Curls: (11-20RP)
Standing Glutes Kickbacks: (11-20RP)
Abductor/Adductor: (20SS each)
Hack Squats: (6-10SS) (20SS)
Leg Extensions: (20SS)


*1B*

Hammer Strength Pulldowns: (11-20RP)
Rack Deads: (6-8SS) (3-4SS)
Machine Rows: (20SS)
DB Plie Squats: (11-20RP)
Glute/Ham Raise: (20SS)
Abs:


*1C*

Smith Shoulder Press: (11-20RP)
Nautilus Shoulder Press: (20SS)
Rope Face Pulls: (20SS)
Dip Machine: (11-20RP)
Nautilus Preacher Curls: (11-20RP)
Abs:



*2A*

Leg Press Calf Raises: (RP as many as I can)
DB SLDL: (10-12SS)
Lying Leg Curls: (11-20RP)
Standing Glute Kickbacks: (20SS)
Leg Press: (6-10SS) (20SS)
Leg Extensions: (20SS)


*2B*

Rack Chins: (11-20RP)
Low Pulley Cable Rows: (11-20RP)
Machine Rows: (20SS)
DB Stationary Lunges: (11-20RP)
DB Plie Squats: (20SS)
Abs:


*2C*

Hammer Strength Shoulder Press: (11-20RP)
Nautilus Shoulder Press: (20SS)
Rear Delt Machine: (20SS)
Nautilus Tricep Extensions: (11-20RP)
EZ Curls: (11-20RP)
Abs:



Let the FUN begin!


----------



## IslandGirl (Oct 12, 2011)

Wed. 10/12

First day of my blast. My first go-around I am just trying to find my baseline for all exercises. Once I go through 1 rotation then I start trying to "beat the logbook" either by weights, reps or both. 

Of all bodyparts to start off with, LEGS. 

Our normal 24 hour gym has horrible leg equipment so we always travel further away to another 24 to train legs. There are 2 gyms that we like to go to. Today we went to the one that did not have a Donkey Calf Raise machine so we did calves on a leg press pin machine.


This was my program for today:

*1A*

Donkey Calf Raises (RP as many as I can)
Seated Leg Curls: (11-20RP)
Standing Glutes Kickbacks: (11-20RP)
Abductor/Adductor: (20SS each)
Hack Squats: (6-10SS) (20SS)
Leg Extensions: (20SS)


RP means Rest/Pause. This basically means that you do 3 mini-sets within one big set with the same weight, resting about 15-20 seconds inbetween sets.

SS means Straight Set. 

20SS is usually a WM=Widowmaker. I will explain what that means in the next couple of post. It is killer!!!


Life Fitness Leg Press Press/Calf Raises: (RP as many as I can)
150/12 (warm-up)
170/12 (warm-up)
190/12 (warm-up)
*210*/ 17+15+12= *44RP* 

~Stretch- 60 seconds


Seated Leg Curl: (11-20RP)
50/12 (warm-up)
60/12 (warm-up)
70/12 (warm-up)
*80*/ 13+9+8=* 30RP*

Standing Glute Kickbacks: (11-20RP)
25/12 (warm-up)
30/12 (warm-up)
*35*/ 12+10+10= *32RP*

Adductor //SuperSet// Abductor: (20SS each)
*130/30SS* //SuperSet// *130/30SS*

~Stretch-60 seconds


Hack Squats: (6-10SS) (WM20SS)
90/12 (warm-up)
140/12 (warm-up)
160/12 (warm-up)
*230/10SS* 
~WM= *120/20SS*

Leg Extensions: (20SS)
*50/20SS*

~Stretch- 60 seconds


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 13, 2011)

Welcome back.

And please don't tell me your one of the people demanding tebow for your bronco's.

I was wondering that the other day when I saw you and PC went to the bronco's game.


----------



## IslandGirl (Oct 13, 2011)

Thurs. 10/13

Hey O!  It's great to be back!


Back day. Was excited to get in the gym to train. 


*1B*

Hammer Strength Pulldowns: (11-20RP)
Rack Deads: (6-8SS) (3-4SS)
Machine Rows: (20SS)
DB Plie Squats: (11-20RP)
Glute/Ham Raise: (20SS)
Abs:

______________________________________


H/S-Hammer Strength Pulldowns: (11-20RP)
90/15 (warm-up)
110/12 (warm-up)
130/12 (warm-up)
*160*/ 12+5+4= *21RP*

Rack Deads: (6-8SS) and (3-4SS)
185/12 (warm-up)
225/12 (warm-up)
*245/8SS*
*275/5SS*

Cybex Dual Axix Row: (Widow 20SS)
*80/20SS*

~Hanging Stretch: 90 seconds


DB Plie Squats: (11-20RP)
50/15 (warm-up)
65/15 (warm-up)
*75*/ 15+10+9= *34RP*
(I think I am gonna have problems with this. The DB kept slipping from my hands. I may have to switch this exercise out and use just as a widow. We shall see.)

Glute/Ham Raise: (Widow 20SS)
*BW/20SS*

~Stretch


Abs-


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 13, 2011)

The days when your excited and ready to hit it are always so much fun at the gym.

Once again throwing around some impressive numbers for just establishing your baseline. 

And congrats on your accomplishments this summer.


----------



## IslandGirl (Oct 17, 2011)

Sun. 10/16

We took rest days from training on Fri and Sat. Fri night my son played in the band (he is in middle school) at the Grandview High game. His first experience playing at a football game. LOL He thought it was pretty cool except they had to stand throughout the entire game. LOL 

Trained solo today. A little difficult when doing DC, but I managed to do the best that I could. I did go wayyyy too heavy on the smith presses. Didn't even reach the low end of my rep range. Booooo! Next time I'll just stay with this weight and try to get within the 11-20 rep range. 

My program today:


*1C*

Smith Shoulder Press: (11-20RP)
Nautilus Shoulder Press: (20SS)
Rope Face Pulls: (20SS)
Dip Machine: (11-20RP)
Nautilus Preacher Curls: (11-20RP)
Abs:

_____________________________________

Smith Shoulder Press: (11-20RP) (weight not including bar)
20/15 (warm-up)
50/12 (warm-up)
70/10 (warm-up)
*90*/ 5+3+2=*10RP*

Nautilus Shoulder Press: (20SS)
*50/20SS*

Rope Face Pulls: (20SS)
*90/20SS*

~Stretch: 60 seconds

Dip Machine: (11-20RP)
90/15 (warm-up)
135/12 (warm-up)
165/12 (warm-up)
*180*/ 12+7+6=*25RP*

~Stretch: 60 seconds

Nautilus Preacher Curls: (11-20RP)
40/15
50/12
*60*/ 10+7+6=*23RP*

~Stretch: 60 seconds

Abs-


----------



## IslandGirl (Oct 18, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> The days when your excited and ready to hit it are always so much fun at the gym.
> 
> Once again throwing around some impressive numbers for just establishing your baseline.
> 
> And congrats on your accomplishments this summer.


 
Yeah you are right!  Plus, workouts are always so much better when you're in that state of mind.  

I keep forgetting and want to hit it heavy from the get-go.  I have to remind myself, go light so you can beat the logbook.  lol

Thanks so much!


----------



## IslandGirl (Oct 18, 2011)

Mon. 10/17

A couple of app't today. Bang trim and hair and my first chiro app't. My bangs grow so fast! We typically get our hair cut/trimmed every 3 weeks, but I think for my bangs I need to get them taken care of at least 2-2.5 weeks. 

And chiro app't. I've been to one before but only once. I'm not sure if it is something we will continue to go or not. Got an adjustment today. I feel normal. lol Not sure what I'm suppose to feel or expect? 

Leg day today. My 2nd time around. 2 more workouts and it'll be time for me to start "Beating the Logbook". Can't wait! That is always the fun part (well, when I do! haha). I trained solo again so I didn't have any spot for anything. Didn't really want to ask a stranger as they don't know how I train so it can be more negative than a positive thing. Traveled to my good gym that had great leg equipment. Last time I did legs, I had to switch out my donkey calf raises for leg press calf raise. So this time I did the donkey's. 

My program today: 

*2A*

Leg Press Calf Raises: (RP as many as I can)
DB SLDL: (10-12SS)
Lying Leg Curls: (11-20RP)
Standing Glute Kickbacks: (20SS)
Leg Press: (6-10SS) (20SS)
Leg Extensions: (20SS)


Donkey's: (RP as many as I can)
90/15 (warm-up)
105/12 (warm-up)
120/12 (warm-up)
*135*/ 15+13+11= *39RP*

~Stretch: 60 seconds


DB SLDL: (10-12SS)
35/15 (warm-up) (super light)
50/12 (warm-up)
*60/12SS *

Lying Leg Curls: (11-20RP) (targeting glutes)
30/15
35/12
*40*/ 8+7+6= *21RP*

Standing Glute Kickbacks: (20SS)
*30/20SS*

~Stretch: 60 seconds


Leg Press: (6-10SS) (Widowmaker 20SS)
270/12 (warm-up)
360/12 (warm-up)
450/12 (warm-up)
*540/12SS*
~Widow: *320/20SS*

Leg Extensions: (20SS)
*100/20SS*

~Stretch: 60 seconds (ouch!)


----------



## IslandGirl (Oct 19, 2011)

Tues. 10/18

My glutes and hammies are sooo sore! Today was my 2nd glute day, and even with soreness I was able to get through it. 

Week is busy with clients getting ready for a show this weekend. We have a total of 10 competing. We're gunning for that Team Award too! Wish us luck!

My program today:

*2B*

Rack Chins: (11-20RP)
Low Pulley Cable Rows: (11-20RP)
Machine Rows: (20SS)
DB Stationary Lunges: (11-20RP)
DB Plie Squats: (20SS)
Abs:


Rack Chins: (11-20RP)
BW/12 (warm-up)
BW/12 (warm-up)
BW/12 (warm-up)
*BW+25#*/ 8+7+6=*21RP*

Low Pulley Cable Rows: (11-20RP)
70/15 (warm-up)
90/12 (warm-up)
*110*/ 12+6+5=*23RP*

Machine Rows: (20SS)
*90/20SS* (last time I did these for my 20 repper I got 80/20) Beat the Logbook!

~Stretch: 100 seconds


DB Stationary Lunges: (11-20RP) (have to switch these out)
BW/15 (warm-up)
20/ 12 (warm-up)
*30*/ 12+10+9=*31RP each leg*

DB Plie Squats: (20SS)
*70/20SS*

Stretch: 60 seconds


----------



## IslandGirl (Oct 21, 2011)

Thurs. 10/20

Trained solo tonight again. This was the last of my rotation. Next go around I start from the beginning and start beating the logbook. This rotation was only finding my baseline. 

On the Hammer Strength Shoulder Press. The initial press is always the hardest for me so it's great when Cameron is there because he helps me with that first rep up. But tonight he wasn't there so I was a little scared to do the 45's on each side, but the 35's were light so I figured, Go heavy or Go Home girlfriend. lol I'm proud of myself for getting those up, and 3x too!


My program tonight:

*2C*

Hammer Strength Shoulder Press: (11-20RP)
Nautilus Shoulder Press: (20SS)
Rear Delt Machine: (20SS)
Nautilus Tricep Extensions: (11-20RP)
EZ Curls: (11-20RP)
Abs:


Hammer Strength Shoulder Press: (11-20RP)
50/15
70/15
*90*/12+6+5=*23RP*

Nautilus Shoulder Press: (20SS)
*60/20SS* (last time I did these for widow and I did 50/20) BTL! (beat the logbook!)

Rear Delt Machine: (20SS)
40/20SS (way too light. did one more 20)
*50/20SS*

~Stretch: 60 seconds (ouch!)


Nautilus Tricep Extension: (11-20RP)
65/15
80/12
*95*/12+10+9=*31RP* (way too light)

~Stretch: 60 seconds

EZ Curls: (11-20RP)
40/15
50/12
*60*/10+6+6=*22RP*

Pinwheels: (20SS)
*17.5/20SS* (threw these in)

~Stretch: 60 seconds

Abs-


----------



## Ezskanken (Oct 22, 2011)

Great log Island Girl, hope to be starting mines in a few months.  This Hawaiian is far from home too...


----------



## IslandGirl (Oct 25, 2011)

Ezskanken said:


> Great log Island Girl, hope to be starting mines in a few months. This Hawaiian is far from home too...


 
Aloha!  Thanks for stopping by.  Lemme know when you get your log going!


----------



## IslandGirl (Oct 25, 2011)

Mon. 10/24

Now the exciting part of DC training starts today! Try to *BTL* (Beat the Logbook!!!) I have gone through one rotation of my program and so now I go back to the beginning and I try to either beat my weights or reps of what I did the last time for that particular exercise. 

Legs was on the agenda for today. I mentioned earlier we usually travel about 15-20 mins further to another 24 hour location because they have way better leg equipment. I happen to go to another location from the last time I did legs so there were a couple of different machines from that other gym. I tried to make it work as best I could. 

For calves, they did not have the correct pin leg press machine so I decided to do a standing calf. So no beating the logbook there since I do not have any numbers to beat.


My program for today:

*1A*

Donkey Calf Raises (RP as many as I can)
Seated Leg Curls: (11-20RP)
Standing Glutes Kickbacks: (11-20RP)
Abductor/Adductor: (20SS each)
Hack Squats: (6-10SS) (20SS)
Leg Extensions: (20SS)

_______________________________________

Standing Calf Raises: (RP as many as I can)
65/15
75/12
75/12
*90*/10+8+7=*25RP*

~Stretch: 60 seconds (on fiya!!!)


Seated Leg Curls: (11-20RP)(different brand machine-little heavier)
40/20
55/15
75/10
*85*/10+4+4=*18RP *(Last time 80/30RP)

Standing Glute Kickbacks: (11-20RP)
20/15
30/15
*40*/12+9+8=*29RP *(Last time 35/32RP)* BTL!
*
Adductor //SuperSet// Abductors: (20SS) (different brand machine)
*90/20SS //SS// 90/20SS*

~Stretch: 60 seconds


Hack Squats: (6-10SS) (Widowmaker 20SS)
90/15
140/12
160/12
200/10
*250/12SS *(Last time 230/10SS) *BTL!*
~Widow: *160/20SS *(omg I was sooo sick!)(Last time 120/20SS) *BTL!*

Leg Extensions: (20SS)
*70/20SS *(Last time 50/20SS) *BTL!*

~Stretch: 60 seconds (ouch!)


----------



## IslandGirl (Oct 25, 2011)

Tues. 10/25

Great training day today. Did pretty good in beating the logbook! Heck yeah!!! I switched out Plie' Squats and put in Smith Sumo Squats. 

Sushi post training tonight! So yum!


Program for today:

*1B*

Hammer Strength Pulldowns: (11-20RP)
Rack Deads: (6-8SS) (3-4SS)
Machine Rows: (20SS)
Smith Sumo Squats: (11-20RP)
Glute/Ham Raise: (20SS)
Abs

______________________________________

H/S Pulldowns: (11-20RP)
90/15
110/12
160/10
*180*/10+5+3=*18RP* (Last time 160/21RP) BTL!

Rack Deads: (6-8SS) and (3-4SS)
135/12
225/12
*265/8SS* (Last time 245/8SS) BTL!
*295/8SS* (Last time 275/5SS) BTL!

Machine Rows: (20SS)
*90/21SS* (Last time 90/20) (next time go heavier)

~Hanging Stretch: 100 seconds


Smith Sumo Squats: (11-20RP) (first time doing this)
50/15
70/15
90/15
*120*/12+10+8=*30RP*

Glute/Ham Raises: (20SS)
*BW+10=20SS* (Last time BW/20SS) BTL!

~Stretch: 60 seconds


----------



## IslandGirl (Oct 29, 2011)

Thurs. 10/27

Delts and Arms--

Routine for today:

*1C*

Smith Shoulder Press: (11-20RP)
Nautilus Shoulder Press: (20SS)
Rope Face Pulls: (20SS)
Dip Machine: (11-20RP)
Nautilus Preacher Curls: (11-20RP)
Abs:

___________________________________________-

Smith Shoulder Press: (11-20RP)
50/12 (warm-up)
50/12 (warm-up)
70/12 (warm-up)
*90*/ 10+6+5=*21RP* (Last time 90/10RP) BTL!

Nautilus Shoulder Press: (20SS)
*70*/18+5=*23RP *(darn. Only was able to get 18 so I decided to rest/pause to get my 20. I'm so stubborn. lol Next time I will do 70's and get 20!) (Last time 60/20SS)

Rope Face Pulls: (20SS)
*100/20SS *(this was hard to get 20!) (Last time 90/20SS) BTL!

~Stretch: 60 seconds


Dip Machine: (11-20RP)
135/12 (warm-up)
150/10 (warm-up)
180/6 (warm-up) (I moved chair to one notch up and that did not work)
*195*/ 11+5+5=*21RP* (Last time: 180/25RP) BTL!

Rope Pushdowns: (20SS) (added in program)
*40/20SS*

~Stretch: 60 seconds


Nautilus Preacher Curls: (11-20RP)
50/15 (warm-up)
60/12 (warm-up)
*70*/ 10+6+6=*22RP* (Last time: 60/23RP) BTL!

High Cable Curls: (20SS) (added in program)
*30/20SS*

~Stretch: 60 seconds


Abs--


----------



## IslandGirl (Oct 29, 2011)

Fri. 10/28

Earlier in the day I wasn't feeling good. I can't explain it, but you know how you know you are not 100% healthy? Like your body is not feeling right? I hate feeling like that. I was excited to get in the gym to do legs. On the agenda for quads was Leg Presses and I couldn't wait to Beat the Logbook! Last time I was in the gym solo and my baseline was 12 plates so I was hoping to get 14 plates.

Met a client for one on one posing and that went really well. I was still feeling kind of funky, but just really wanted to ignore it and just wanted to feel better. Ran to the printers to pick up our Team dresses for Miami. (btw that came out sooo cute! Super excited!)

We grabbed some dinner at Chipotle and then went to Starbucks to pick up an iced coffee.

Got to the gym...hit calves for starters and could feel my body not wanting to cooperate. Stretched and then started into hammies. Wanted to go heavier on DB SLDL's but my body just couldn't get pushed anymore. Still had lying leg curls for glutes and standing glute kickbacks/20SS, but that was all my body could handle. Told Cameron I couldn't go any further. 

Looks like Leg presses will have to wait till Monday. Boo! 

Workout on my agenda for today:

*2A*

Leg Press Calf Raises: (RP as many as I can)
DB SLDL: (10-12SS)
Lying Leg Curls: (11-20RP)
Standing Glute Kickbacks: (20SS)
Leg Press: (6-10SS) (20SS)
Leg Extensions: (20SS)

__________________________________________

Calf Raises on Sled: (RP as many as I can)
110/20
130/20
150/20
*190*/ 12+10+10=*32RP*

~Stretch: 60 seconds (ouch!)


DB SLDL: (10-12SS)
45/12
55/12
*65/12SS *(Last time 60/12) Beat the Log!

Lying Leg Curls: (11-20RP) (target glutes)
40/12
45/10
*50*/ 9+6+5=*20RP* (Last time 40/21RP) Beat The Log!

Standing Glute Kickbacks: (20SS)
*35/20SS* (Last time 30/20SS) Beat The Log!

~Stretch: 60 seconds


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 31, 2011)

We all have days like that, hope your feeling better. 

Great workouts as well. 

Were can I read up on this DC training? It seems like one of your fav's and I'm curious about it.


----------



## IslandGirl (Nov 1, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> We all have days like that, hope your feeling better.
> 
> Great workouts as well.
> 
> Were can I read up on this DC training? It seems like one of your fav's and I'm curious about it.


 
Thank you.  I am!  

I will post some info on this board.  I'll start a thread in the training section.


----------



## IslandGirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Tues. 11/1

So finished my quad workout from last week Friday when I got sick. And then trained Back (but no glutes). Felt great. I tried to get a video on my working set for leg presses. Cam usually is spotting me (or stand by just in case so he can't take video and spot) so we got a friend to take it. But Cameron's phone was locked and when the guy clicked to turn the video on, it wouldn't work. I was already in my set and Cameron said he looked over at Terry and saw he was looking at the phone like, uh oh. It's not working. lol SOOOOOO...no video on my 14 plates. Boo! But we did get my widowmaker. 

So this was my routine for today. Combined quads and back training.

*2A*

Leg Press: (6-10SS) (20SS)
Leg Extensions: (20SS)


*2B*

Rack Chins: (11-20RP)
Low Pulley Cable Rows: (11-20RP)
Machine Rows: (20SS)

__________________________________________________

Leg Presses: (6-10SS) (20SS)
90/25 (warm-up)
270/15 (warm-up)
450/12 (warm-up)
540/11 (warm-up)
*630/10SS* (last time 540/12SS) Beat the log!
~ Widowmaker: *340/20SS* (last time 320/20SS) Beat the log!

Leg Extensions: (20SS)
*110/20SS* (last time 100/20SS) Beat the log!

~Stretch: 60 seconds


Rack Chins: (11-20RP)
BW/15 (warm-up)
BW+10# /12 (warm-up)
*BW+30# */ 10+8+7=*25RP* (last time BW+25# /21RP) Beat the log!

Low Pulley Rows: (11-20RP) (used a different cable machine from last time. this one seem a lot heavier!)
50/15 (warm-up)
70/12 (warm-up)
100/12 (warm-up)
*115*/ 11+6+5=*22RP* (last time 110/23RP) 

Machine Rows: (20SS)
*100/20SS* (last time 90/21SS) Beat the log!

~Stretch: 60 seconds


----------



## davegmb (Nov 2, 2011)

Great leg strength IG, look fantastic in your avatar too


----------



## IslandGirl (Nov 3, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Great leg strength IG, look fantastic in your avatar too


 

Thank you Dave!!!

How have you been?  I'll come visit your journal!


----------



## IslandGirl (Nov 3, 2011)

Wed. 11/2

Delts and Arms


*2C*

Hammer Strength Shoulder Press: (11-20RP)
Nautilus Shoulder Press: (20SS)
Rear Delt Machine: (20SS)
Nautilus Tricep Extensions: (11-20RP)
EZ Curls: (11-20RP)
Abs

__________________________________________________


Hammer Strength Shoulder Press: (11-20RP)
50/15 (warm-up)
70/12 (warm-up)
90/10 (warm-up)
*100*/ 12+6+5=*23RP* (Last time 90/23RP) Beat the Log!

Nautilus Shoulder Press: (20SS)
*75/20SS *(Last time 70/20SS) Beat the Log! (I will be switching these out because I had a difficult time getting 20SS)

Rear Delt Machine: (20SS)
*65/20SS* (Last time 50/20SS) Beat the Log!

~Stretch: 60 seconds


Nautilus Tri Extensions: (11-20RP)
80/15 (warm-up)
95/12 (warm-up)
*110*/ 13+8+8=*29RP* (Last time 95/31RP) Beat the Log!

~Stretch: 60 seconds

EZ Curls: (11-20RP)
50/15 (warm-up)
60/12 (warm-up)
*65*/ 9+6+6=*21RP* (Last time 60/22RP) Beat the Log!

~Stretch: 60 seconds

Abs-


----------



## IslandGirl (Nov 7, 2011)

Fri. 11/4

Awesome leg workout! Felt a little pukey after hack squats, but was very happy with my working set and widowmaker. 

Went for sushi post-workout and then frozen yogurt as a treat. 


Program for today:

*1A*

Standing Calf Raises (RP as many as I can)
Seated Leg Curls: (11-20RP)
Standing Glutes Kickbacks: (11-20RP)
Hack Squats: (6-10SS) (20SS)
Leg Extensions: (20SS)

__________________________________________________ _________


Standing Calf Raises (RP as many as I can)
60/15 (warm-up)
75/12 (warm-up) 
90/12 (warm-up)
*105*/ 10+8+7=*25RP* (Last time 90/25RP) Beat the log!
~Stretch: 60 seconds


Seated Leg Curl: (11-20RP)
55/15 (warm-up)
70/12 (warm-up)
*85*/ 12+5+4=*21RP* (Last time 85/18RP) Beat the Log!

Standing Glute Kickbacks: (11-20RP)
30/15 (warm-up)
40/12 (warm-up)
*45*/ 12+8+7=*27RP* (Last time 40/29RP) Beat the Log!

~Stretch: 60 seconds


Hack Squats: (6-10SS) and (Widowmaker 20SS)
90/12 (warm-up)
140/12 (warm-up)
180/12 (warm-up)
*270/12SS* (Last time 250/12SS) Beat the Log!

~Widowmaker: *180/20SS* (Last time 160/20SS) Beat the Log!

Leg Extensions: (20SS) (added a 2.5 lb plate onto the stack because last time the 110's were super heavy!)
*112.5/20SS* (Last time 110/20SS) Beat the Log!

~Stretch: 60 seconds


----------



## ParadiseCup (Nov 7, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> I need to get my journal back up and running again!
> 
> I'm officially in off-season training mode now. But want to stay a leaner off-season. Perhaps staying within 10# of stage weight so between 120-122'ish give or take a couple.


lol ! i don't think you've hit 120 the whole year since you left it, you're a lean machine


----------



## ParadiseCup (Nov 7, 2011)

and to those of you who didn't know...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/b...-island-girl-bodner-her-wp-ifbb-pro-card.html


----------



## davegmb (Nov 7, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Thank you Dave!!!
> 
> How have you been?  I'll come visit your journal!



I've been good thank you, just saving up for our wedding next year and hitting the gym as often as I can!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2011)

...they really need to put a 'like' button here!


----------



## IslandGirl (Nov 8, 2011)

ParadiseCup said:


> lol ! i don't think you've hit 120 the whole year since you left it, you're a lean machine


 


ParadiseCup said:


> and to those of you who didn't know...
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/b...-island-girl-bodner-her-wp-ifbb-pro-card.html


 
thank you!


----------



## IslandGirl (Nov 8, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I've been good thank you, just saving up for our wedding next year and hitting the gym as often as I can!


 
Oooo a wedding!  See how much I have missed.  Congrats to you!


----------



## IslandGirl (Nov 8, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> ...they really need to put a 'like' button here!


 
Hey!!!


----------



## IslandGirl (Nov 8, 2011)

Mon. 11/7

Trained at a different gym today. 24 hour Super Sport. Different Hammer Strength Pulldown machine. Seemed so much heavier! Last time I did these at my regular gym and I got 2 plates aside and this time I struggled with 65's on each side. So weird!!!

And for rackdeads, the cage at this gym was similar to the one we have at our regular gym. The very bottom pin is not low enough, but I make it work for me to really target my back. I came across a video on you tube of Hidetada (IFBB Pro) doing rack deads and he stood on 45# plates (2). So I tried it this time and wow, that 1.5 inch really makes a difference. LOL I gotta get used to this now. Just standing on the plates will take some getting used to. Didn't beat the logbook. Boo!


Program for today:

*1B*

Hammer Strength Pulldowns: (11-20RP)
Rack Deads: (6-8SS) (3-4SS)
Machine Rows: (20SS)
Smith Sumo Squats: (11-20RP)
Glute/Ham Raise: (20SS)
Abs

__________________________________________________ ___


Hammer Strength Pulldowns: (11-20RP)
50/15 (warm-up)
90/12 (warm-up)
120/10 (warm-up) (heavy)
*130*/ 6+3+4= *13RP* (Last time 180/18RP) (slightly different machine)

RackDeads: (6-8) and (3-4) 
135/15 (warm-up)
140/12 (warm-up)
180/12 (warm-up)
*275/5 *(Last time 265/8)
*305/1 *(Last time 295/8)

Machine Row: (20SS)
*105/20SS *(Last time 100/20SS) Beat the Log!

~Stretch: 60 seconds


Sumo Smith Squats: (11-20RP)
70/15
100/12
*140*/ 10+9+8= *27RP* (Last time 120/30RP) Beat the Log!

Glute/Ham Raises: (20SS)
*BW+15#/ 20SS* (Last time BW+10#/ 20SS) Beat the Log!

~Stretch: 60 seconds


Abs---


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> wow, that 1.5 inch really makes a difference. ---


....so, what you are saying is that size DOES matter....dam...



I tried rack deads way back before I came over here. (no squat cage here) I also stood on a couple 45 plates to feel like i was getting ROM.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## IslandGirl (Nov 30, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> ....so, what you are saying is that size DOES matter....dam...
> 
> 
> 
> I tried rack deads way back before I came over here. (no squat cage here) I also stood on a couple 45 plates to feel like i was getting ROM.


 
Yeah.  Kind of not as sturdy, but gotta make do with what you have.

size does matter


----------



## IslandGirl (Nov 30, 2011)

ParadiseCup said:


>


 Hi baby.  Delish avatar you have!


----------



## davegmb (Dec 1, 2011)

You falling behind on your log IG?!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey! Kick-ass new pic!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 6, 2011)

davegmb said:


> You falling behind on your log IG?!


 
I am!  But I'll be back on it today!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 6, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Hey! Kick-ass new pic!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 6, 2011)

Starting a new program. Chris Aceto principals. Chris is a believer of heavy weights/training to failure, keeping rep range between 6-12. He believes heavy weights is the most basic stimulus causing maximal muscle fiber recruitment. For the most part, he sticks to basic exercises and just changes up the angle of the exercise to change the stress on the muscle which will create a slightly different stimulus and in return promote muscle growth.

I think I am really going to like this program. He believes in keeping a logbook in the gym and beating the logbook to keep advancing. 


Repetitions scheme looks like this:

1 warm-up 12 reps
2 working sets 8 to 10 reps
1-2 advanced/ exploding and accelerating 6 to 8 reps or to failure using advanced training techniques.


TECHNIQUES:

*Rest/Pause
*Strip Sets to 10 (10 reps to failure-shoot for 4-5 reps first set)
*Forced Reps (6 clean reps and spotter helps you get 2 more)
*Peak Contraction/Negatives (10 reps total- you get 6 on own, spotter helps you with 4 reps static holds)
*Reverse Strip Sets (choose weight to get 8 reps. Add weight and get 4 more reps. Add weight get 1-2 more reps)
*Modified Super Sets (12 reps total)
*Partials (half reps to overload the muscles after failing with good form in full range movements. 1-3 half reps is good. Can be used on all exercises)
*Change the Angles (tip: look for ways to make exercises more difficult)
*3 Rep Maxes

Below is the workout routine that I will follow for the next couple of weeks. Last Saturday I was 12 weeks out from my Pro debut.

Chris doesn't believe that contest training needs to be different from off-season. "The training that built the muscle in the first place will suffice pre-contest." 

I am in agreement with a lot of his theories.

I gave an amen to this: "Many bodybuilders make the mistake of using light weights before competition with higher reps to "shape" the muscle or to "bring out definition." That is a mistake. First, there is no real way to shape a muscle. You are born with the shapes that your muscles have. Adding more thickness to the thighs and upper body keeping the waist small may make it appear as if the shape has changed."

He does note 14 days before a competition, "No sets should be taken to failure, no advanced techniques to add intensity should be used and rest periods between sets should return to off-season intervals." He says this will allow the body to recover and repair.



*WORKOUT 1- *


*Shoulders/Abs*

DB Seated Presses (4 sets)
DB Side Laterals (3 sets)
DB Front Raises (3 sets)
Upright Rows (3 sets)

Crunches (3 sets)
Hanging Leg Raises (3 sets)


*Quads/Hams/Calves*

Leg Presses (5 sets)
Leg Extensions (3 sets)
Lying Leg Curls (4 sets)
DB SLDL (3 sets)
Adductor/Abductors (3 sets)

Standing Calf Raises (3 sets)
Seated Calf Raises (3 sets)


*Biceps/Triceps/Abs*

Standing DB Curls (3 sets)
Machine Preacher Curls (3 sets)
Pinwheels (3 sets)

Dips (3 sets)
Tricep Extension Machine (3 sets)
DB Kickbacks (3 sets)

Machine Crunches (3 sets)
Hanging Leg Raises (3 sets)


*Back/Calves*

Rack Chins (4 sets)
Rack Deads (3 sets)
Low Cable Rows (3 sets)
DB Shrugs (3 sets)
Rear Delts (3 sets)

Standing Calf Raises (3 sets)
Seated Calf Raises (3 sets)


*WORKOUT 2*


*Shoulders/Abs*

Military Smith Presses (4 sets)
DB Side Laterals (3 sets)
DB Front Raises (3 sets)
Upright Rows (3 sets)

Crunches (3 sets)
Hanging Leg Raises (3 sets)


*Quads/Hams/Calves*

Hack Squats (5 sets)
Leg Extensions (3 sets)
Seated Leg Curls (4 sets)
DB SLDL (3 sets)
Adductor/Abductors (3 sets)

Standing Calf Raises (3 sets)
Seated Calf Raises (3 sets)


*Biceps/Triceps/Abs*

EZ Curls (3 sets)
High Cable Curls (3 sets)
Hammer Curls (3 sets)

Close Grip Presses (3 sets)
Rope Tricep Overhead Press(3 sets)
DB Kickbacks (3 sets)

Machine Crunches (3 sets)
Hanging Leg Raises (3 sets)


*Back/Calves*

Pull-ups (3 sets)
T-Bar Rows (3 sets)
DB Rows (3 sets)
DB Shrugs (3 sets)
DB Bent Over Rear Delts (3 sets)

Standing Calf Raises (3 sets)
Seated Calf Raises (3 sets)


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 6, 2011)

Mon. 12/5

Started my new training program.  Super excited and motivated!

*WORKOUT 1- 


Shoulders/Abs*

DB Seated Presses (4 sets)
DB Side Laterals (3 sets)
DB Front Raises (3 sets)
Upright Rows (3 sets)

Crunches (3 sets)
Hanging Leg Raises (3 sets)


*Shoulders and Abs--

*Seated Shoulder Presses (4 sets):
25/15
35/12
40/12
45/10
*50/8*

DB Side Laterals (3 sets):
22.5/12
25/10
*30/8 *

DB Front Raises (3 sets):
20/12
25/10
*30/8*

DB Upright Rows (3 sets):
20/12
25/10
*30/8*

Lying Leg Raises: 3 sets/20 reps each

Roman Chair Leg Raises: 3 sets/15 reps each


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow 12 weeks is going to be here in no time.

Are you going to run this program up to that point?

Good luck, we'll be watching.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Wow 12 weeks is going to be here in no time.
> 
> Are you going to run this program up to that point?
> 
> Good luck, we'll be watching.


 
I know!  omg, I wish I had more time!  lol

Not sure.  I guess it all depends on how I'm feeling, but we'll see.  

Thanks for your support!  Hope you are doing well!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

Tues. 12/6

80 days to go till the Desert! 

18 years ago, I met the love of my life in the gym back in Hawaii!!! Wow! I am getting old. LOL


*WORKOUT 1*

Quads/Hams/Calves

Leg Presses (5 sets)
Leg Extensions (3 sets)
Lying Leg Curls (4 sets)
DB SLDL (3 sets)
Adductor/Abductors (3 sets)

Standing Calf Raises (3 sets)
Seated Calf Raises (3 sets)

______________________________________________


Leg Presses (5 sets): 
270/12
360/12
450/12
540/10
630/10
*720/6*

Leg Extensions (3 sets):
60/15
80/12
90/10
100/8
*110/6 Drop 70/6 Drop 30/6*

Lying Leg Curls (4 sets):
40/15
50/12
60/10
*65/8*

DB SLDL (3 sets):
60/12
70/10
*75/8*

Adductor //SuperSet// Abductor (3 sets):
130/20 //SS// 130/20
145/15 //SS// 145/15
*160/15 //SS// 160/15*

Standing Calf Raises (3 sets):
1 plate/15
2 plates/12
3 plates/10
*4 plates/8*

Seated Calf Raises: (3 sets):
140/12
160/10
*160/10*


So I got home after workout and O-M-G! I could barely walk. I sat for a few on the computer and when I tried to stand up to go take a shower. My quads started to tighten up and grab....major cramping going on. I drank a lot of water too when training. I was a mess. haha In the shower I couldn't stand up straight because everything I straighten my legs out, it would start to cramp up. The nice warm shower did the trick though. I was fine after that.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow you can shift some weight on the leg press machine IG


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2011)

Looking good in here girl!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Wow you can shift some weight on the leg press machine IG


 
I try.  I get down on myself because I feel like I can do more.  It's only the beginning though so I'll push harder next time.

Thank you.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Looking good in here girl!


 
Thanks HI!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

Wed. 12/7

Trained Solo tonight. Was suppose to rest today from the gym, but something came up tomorrow where we can't train so decided to get in the gym tonight. 


*Biceps/Triceps/Abs*

Standing DB Curls (3 sets)
Machine Preacher Curls (3 sets)
Pinwheels (3 sets)

Dips (3 sets)
Tricep Extension Machine (3 sets)
DB Kickbacks (3 sets)

Machine Crunches (3 sets)
Hanging Leg Raises (3 sets)

_____________________________________


Standing DB Curls (3 sets):
20/12
22.5/12
25/10
*30/8*

Machine Preacher Curls (3 sets):
50/12
65/10
*75/8*

Pinwheels (3 sets):
20/12
25/12
*32.5/12*

Dips (3 sets):
70/15
90/12
*110/10*

Tricep Extension Machine (3 sets):
45/15
55/12
*65/8*

DB Kickbacks (3 sets):
25/12
27.5/12
*27.5/12*

Machine Crunches (3 sets):

Hanging Leg Raises (3 sets):


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 8, 2011)

Thurs. 12/8

Rest day from lifting. Double cardio day. 

Went to Texas Roadhouse for dinner tonight and also met up with a client to talk about shows for 2012. Excited to see how our team does next year. This year we had 3 pro cards! Awesome!!! What a way to end this year!

After dinner we went grocery shopping. First stop was to an asian market to pick up some purple sweet potatoes! Yum! I can't wait to bake them tomorrow!!! They are so delish and so purty to look at. hahaha This prep I'll incorporate more potatoes. This year I only used oatmeal and white rice mainly for my preps and wanted to include potatoes towards the end of my NA prep, but I hated the idea of introducing something into the game too late. Not sure how my body would've repsonded to it. 

Then went to Wally World to get some peanut butter. Was out for so long and my body only does well on Laura Scudder pb and seems like I can only find this brand at Wally World. Tried looking for the gingerbread poptarty, but they didn't have any. I have the sugar cookie, which is sooo good! Picked up a few other things. 

Prep is going well so far. Loving all my foods! No complaints at all. 

Cardio is easy now. Only 30 mins a session. Such a breeze! 

Life is good!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2011)

IG!
Lookin' like you are kicking ass!
NOICE!
I've less than 12 weeks before I take R&R...and not enough time...but you!
you are awesome! Nail it!


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 8, 2011)

So are the purple sweet potato's sweeter or any thing or is it just the color?

They look pretty cool.

Great looking workouts you've been having.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 8, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> IG!
> Lookin' like you are kicking ass!
> NOICE!
> I've less than 12 weeks before I take R&R...and not enough time...but you!
> you are awesome! Nail it!


 
I'm trying!  It's only the beginning.  I'll get even more fired up closer I get to my show.  lol  Yeehaw!

Oh nice.  12 weeks!  We should alll hook up for dinner since last time we didn't.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 8, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> So are the purple sweet potato's sweeter or any thing or is it just the color?
> 
> They look pretty cool.
> 
> Great looking workouts you've been having.


 
Yes, it is sweeter.  I love it.  It's hard to find.  I only can get it at this one asian market and sometimes they are out.  

Thanks for dropping by.  You're up late!


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 9, 2011)

That's cool, I'll have to keep an eye out for them, just as something to try. 

I'm always up working, but had some time to kill while running a huge report so thought I'd come over and troll the journals and see how people are doing.

So how are you going to resist all the holiday treats for the rest of the month


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> I'm trying! It's only the beginning. I'll get even more fired up closer I get to my show. lol Yeehaw!
> 
> Oh nice. 12 weeks! We should alll hook up for dinner since last time we didn't.


Sweet! so..y'all gonna meet me in Switzerland or Thailand? 
I"m not coming home again till May 2013.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 10, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> That's cool, I'll have to keep an eye out for them, just as something to try.
> 
> I'm always up working, but had some time to kill while running a huge report so thought I'd come over and troll the journals and see how people are doing.
> 
> So how are you going to resist all the holiday treats for the rest of the month


 
Working?  Doing what?  I'm nosey.

I have to do it!  Tomorrow night I'm going to a party...potluck with all kinds of goodies.  Toting my own food with me.    It will be my first holiday test.....wish me luck!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 10, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Sweet! so..y'all gonna meet me in Switzerland or Thailand?
> I"m not coming home again till May 2013.


 
Ahhhhahaha.  I just assumed you were coming home.  LOL

What?  May 2013?  That is so long!  Dang! 

But I wouldn't mind going to Switzerland!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 10, 2011)

Fri. 12/9

Last day of Workout 1. Next week Workout 2 and then I start "beating the logbook". 

We also added in one more back exercise. We are going to switch out rear delts from back day and work it out on shoulder day. Tonight we just hit it, but from next week on rear delts on shoulder day.

Tomorrow night we have a Team TotalPackage handbuilding party (clay molding). It's gonna also be a potluck and an ugly ornament exchange. Whatever that is. I went shopping with my daugher last week to pick up an ugly ornament. I thought, wth, why am I gonna PAY for an ugly ornament? My daughter found one....that was cute. She told me "Oh Mom, she is off-season". Check it out below. hahaha  And potluck? I'm dieting so I'm bringing my own food. Oooooo my first holiday test during my prep!



WORKOUT 1-

*Back/Calves*

Rack Chins (4 sets)
Rack Deads (3 sets)
Low Cable Rows (3 sets)
DB Shrugs (3 sets)
Rear Delts (3 sets)

Standing Calf Raises (3 sets)
Seated Calf Raises (3 sets)

__________________________________________


Rack Chins (4 sets):
BW/12
BW/12
*BW+25# /13+10+8=31* Rest/Pause

Rack Deads (3 sets):
135/17 (warm-up)
225/12
275/12
*295/5*

Low Cable Rows (3 sets):
75/12
90/10
*105/8*

LF Seated Rows (3 sets): (added this in)
100/12
115/12
*120/9*

DB Shrugs (3 sets):
70/15
75/12
*80/8* (80's and up db's, the bar is fatter so my hand has a hard time holding it. even with straps it's hard)

DB Bend Over Rear Delts (3 sets):
22.5/12
25/10
*27.5/8*

Standing Calf Raises (3 sets):
3 plates/15 (warm-up)
4 plates/12
5 plates/10
*6 plates/10* (Last time: 5 plates/10)

Seated Calf Raises (3 sets): (This machine the plates go up by 20's. So I had to pin a 5# plate onto the stack.) 
140/12
160/10
*165/10* (Last time: 160/10)


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Ahhhhahaha. I just assumed you were coming home. LOL
> 
> What? May 2013? That is so long! Dang!
> 
> But I wouldn't mind going to Switzerland!


 no ma'am...I hate coming home....cause I get back around family, friends, muy upcoming, new and awesome life...and then do NOT want to leave!
It took me....two months after I got back fomr home in June to snap out of it and get my head back into it here.

Besides...I love to travel and see new places....especially now while Ican afford it.
I'm doing Swiss/Thailand in Feb.
15 day harley trip thru europe in Aug.
I'll have two weeks in March 13....
WHERE SHOULD I GO????
Taking ideas.
Was thinking Greece. 
Still like Australia...but $$$$....but then again...can afford it now.

I like the sound of 'beating the logbook'!


I've always done the rear delts on shoulder day. Do you do DB, cables or the machine or all three?
Had a machine at my 24hour fitness...miss it.
...Can't waitto get back to a NICE gym!


----------



## davegmb (Dec 10, 2011)

Got to try Croatia along the coast it's amazing!! Oh yeah cheap too


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 10, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> no ma'am...I hate coming home....cause I get back around family, friends, muy upcoming, new and awesome life...and then do NOT want to leave!
> It took me....two months after I got back fomr home in June to snap out of it and get my head back into it here.
> 
> Besides...I love to travel and see new places....especially now while Ican afford it.
> ...


 
Wow,that is just totally so amazing to be able to travel AND afford it.  Swiss, Thai, Europe, Greece, Australia, ....what about Hawaii?  lol  If you go to Hawaii, I am lean enough, I can fit in your suitcase.  LOL

But I thank you for protecting our country and being so brave at what you do. 

I whip that logbook like no other.....I show no mercy at all.  I'm a beast to train with.  Ask Cameron.  I am all work, no play in the gym. Well, I'll play a little maybe...but quickly back to work.  I got a show to do.  

We've always done rear delts on shoulder day too, but not too long ago Cameron switched it out and he wanted to give it a try on back day.  That worked pretty well.  Then last night he saw that I had kept rear delts on back day for our Chris Aceto training....he said let's go ahead and switch it back.  We do all 3 cables, db and machines but only pick 1 exercise for that day.  I like all 3.  Love facepulls with the rope on the pulldown cables.  Also love bend over db's.  Last night I wanted to do the reverse pec dec, but it was broken (can you believe they only have ONE reverse pec machine!) so we did db's instead.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

Sun. 12/11

Team TP Handbuilding party was fun! We had a blast! I was only 1 of 2 peeps that brought their ugly ornament. I can't believe EVERYONE forgot. LOL Wow! I ended up getting an off-season Moo Piggy. So cute! haha

After the party we went to CCF. I had my cheat meal last night rather than today. 

11 weeks out this weekend. Great workout today. I felt strong. Yeah! And I saw some changes in the mirror. Looking harder and delts looked full. Got a nice pump too!


WORKOUT 2


*Shoulders/Abs*

Military Smith Presses (4 sets)
DB Side Laterals (3 sets)
DB Front Raises (3 sets)
Upright Rows (3 sets)
Rope FacePulls (3 sets)

Crunches (3 sets)
Hanging Leg Raises (3 sets)

_________________________________________________


Military Smith Presses (4 sets): (not counting bar)
50/12
70/10
90/8
*100/6*

DB Side Laterals (3 sets):
20/15
25/12
*30/8 *

DB Front Raises (3 sets):
20/12
25/10
*30/8*

DB Upright Rows (3 sets):
22.5/15
27.5/10
*32.5/10* (Last time 30/8)

Rope Facepulls (3 sets):
75/12
90/10
*95/8*

Abs---


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 13, 2011)

Mon. 12/12/11

Awesome leg training tonight! Felt strong for the most part. Surprise post workout! 2 poptarts. Yummy! I loved that! 

Can't believe there is only 12 shopping till Christmas. How the heck does Christmas come around so fast every year? Wow! 

Ok, on to the good part. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






WORKOUT 2

*Quads/Hams/Calves*

Hack Squats (5 sets)
Leg Extensions (5 sets)
Seated Leg Curls (4 sets)
DB SLDL (3 sets)
Adductor/Abductors (3 sets)

Standing Calf Raises (4 sets)
Seated Sled Calf: (3 sets)

_________________________________________________


Hack Squats (5 sets):
90/15
140/12
180/12
230/10
*270/8*

Leg Extensions (5 sets):
80/12
95/10
105/10
115/8
*125/6 drop 85/6 drop 45/6 *(Last time- 110/6 drop 70/6 drop 30/6)

Seated Leg Curls (4 sets):
60/12
70/12
85/10
*110/8*

DB SLDL (3 sets):
65/12
70/10 
*75/9* (Last time- 75/8) (from the 80lb db's and up, the bar on the dbs are fatter and they are harder for me to hold onto so I didn't want to increase the weight this time.)

Adductor //SuperSet// Abductor (3 sets):
145/15 //SS// 145/15
160/15 //SS// 160/15
*165/15 //SS// 165/15* (Last time- 160/15 //SS// 160/15)

Standing Calf Raises (4 sets):
4 plates/12
5 plates/10
6 plates/8
*7 plates/8* (Last time- 6 plates/10)

Seated Sled Calf (3 sets):
140/15
160/12
*170/10* (Last time- 165/10)


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 13, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Working? Doing what? I'm nosey.
> 
> I have to do it! Tomorrow night I'm going to a party...potluck with all kinds of goodies. Toting my own food with me.  It will be my first holiday test.....wish me luck!


 
I'm one of those IT geeks. 

Most nights I do all the reporting on our enterprise software and send them out for all the management meetings the next day. 

Ungratefull a$$holes, so probably beginning of the year it'll be time to look for something new.  

They only started this in the last year when the board of directors decided they wanted to sell us and retire. 

They are still looking but now we have all this new stuff they are requiring to make us look "professional"


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 13, 2011)

You definately like smashing your logbook. Great looking workouts.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 13, 2011)

So you have to prepare for a show over christmas period! That must be tough, they could have put it at a better time of year!!


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 14, 2011)

See you tonight IG!

Time to EAT!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2011)

Not fair!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 15, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I'm one of those IT geeks.
> 
> Most nights I do all the reporting on our enterprise software and send them out for all the management meetings the next day.
> 
> ...


 
Oh....but so nice to work from home huh?  I love it!  I make my hours and do other stuff between working.  Get naps in during the day if I need to...

I wish you the best.  I hope work continues for you.  Sucks to be out of job at beginning of year.  *crossing my fingers*


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 15, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> You definately like smashing your logbook. Great looking workouts.


 

LOL I do!!! My goal everytime I step across that threshold of my gym! 

Thank you!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 15, 2011)

davegmb said:


> So you have to prepare for a show over christmas period! That must be tough, they could have put it at a better time of year!!


 


heavyiron said:


> See you tonight IG!
> 
> Time to EAT!


 


ZECH said:


> Not fair!


 
Dave, yup!  It does suck!  I'm not sure who the smart one was to put on a show so early on in the year where we have to diet through Christmas and New Years.  And who was the smart one to decide to compete at the show where she is dieting for Christmas and the New Year.  

But it's all good.  Went out to dinner with Mr and Mrs Heavy and Mr. Prince and his Princess last night.  I had plain salmon, ahi tuna and asparagus.  lol


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 15, 2011)

Tues. 12/13

WORKOUT 2

*Biceps/Triceps/Abs*

EZ Curls (3 sets)
High Cable Curls (3 sets)
Hammer Curls (3 sets)

Smith Close Grip Presses (3 sets)
Rope Tricep Overhead Press(3 sets)
DB Kickbacks (3 sets)

Machine Crunches (3 sets)
Hanging Leg Raises (3 sets)

______________________________________


EZ Curls (3 sets): 
55/12
60/12
*65/10*

High Cable Curls (3 sets): (ugh the cables were stuck! hate that!)
30/12
40/10
*40/8*

Pinwheels (3 sets):
22.5/15
30/12
*35/10* (Last time 32.5/12)


Smith Close Grip Presses (3 sets): (not counting bar)
50/12
70/10
*90/8*

Rope Tricep Overhead Press (3 sets):
50/15
70/10
*80/8*

DB Kickbacks (3 sets):
25/15
27.5/12
*30/10* (Last time 27.5/12)


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 15, 2011)

Thurs. 12/15

Ok so today was one of those crazy, crazy days. Daugther had a dance recital for school tonight at 7. I had to get my workout in this evening and I had 30 mins cardio to do. She had to get dropped off at school at 6:20. It was 5 when I got done with stuff at home and ready to hit the gym, solo. I looked at the time and was calculating in my head, ok.....Back workout and then cardio....ooooo not gonna happen in 1 hour (had to calculate driving time as well).

Sooo....instead I had Cam drop me off at the gym and when I was in the locker room I realized I forgot my belt in the car. LOL and he had to come back to drop off my belt. He then picked up dinner for the kiddos, went home, they ate, then dropped Cheynna off at school, then headed back to gym to pick me up, but he dropped Brandon off at Tokyo Joes to picked up dinner for me first and then came to get me. 

Whew! 

Solo workouts is always hard for me. Cam helps me with a lot of the initial lift off for me on a few exercises and I could've really used him for the T-bar rows. I do them with the bar in the corner and I always have to set my feet up once I get the bar up. But this time I just had to do my set where my feet ended up. Oooo, but that made me work hard. My back is fried. Ouch!

So on to Cheynna's dance recital. We learned how to dance the Waltz. ha! That was interesting. Cam and Cheynna busted out a 'Tebow' on the dance floor. hehe 


*Back*

Pull-ups: 
*12+8+6= 26* Rest/Pause

T-Bar Rows: (not counting bar)
50/15
100/12
*125/9* (Last time 125/8)

DB Rows:
65/12
75/12
*80/9 *(Last time 80/8)

BB Smith Shrugs: (not counting bar)
50/15
100/12
*150/10*


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 16, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Oh....but so nice to work from home huh?  I love it!  I make my hours and do other stuff between working.  Get naps in during the day if I need to...
> 
> I wish you the best.  I hope work continues for you.  Sucks to be out of job at beginning of year.  *crossing my fingers*



I wish I could work from home, currently always work whole day a the office and then come home and work. But we're up for a review soon so might try to swindle a deal to work from home at least a few days a week.

I've been prettty lucky and never left a job without another one ready, so I won't be changing anything without keeping my butt covered.

Isn't it funny as kids we hated naps, now as adults we always wish we had them every day. 

So other than the fitness stuff do you and PC have other "regular" jobs, just curious since you said you get to work from home.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 17, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I wish I could work from home, currently always work whole day a the office and then come home and work. But we're up for a review soon so might try to swindle a deal to work from home at least a few days a week.
> 
> I've been prettty lucky and never left a job without another one ready, so I won't be changing anything without keeping my butt covered.
> 
> ...


 
Ahhhh yes.  That would be great to be able to work a few days from home.  Now-a-days so much work is off of computer anyways....so why not!  

That's awesome and very responsible.  Are you looking for anything right now?

hahaha, Yup, no kidding!  I remember having to take naps and I'm like, I'm not tired!  Now, it's like give me bed!  haha

I just run the business from home.  Cam works for The Denver Post.  He is a District Manager and works nights/graveyard.  He rarely ever gets 8 hours of straight sleep.  He sleeps in shifts.  lol  

Hope you're enjoying your weekend!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 17, 2011)

Sat. 12/17

Tonight we trained with a client. She lives about 3 hours away and was in town for the weekend so we got together for lifts and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I love how our gym has 2.5# increment in DB's! That rocks!


*Shoulders--*

DB Seated Presses:
20/15
30/12
35/12
40/10
*50/9* (Last time 50/8)

DB Side Laterals:
20/12
25/10
*30/10* (Last time 30/8)

DB Front Raises:
20/12
25/10
*30/10* (Last time 30/8)

DB Upright Rows:
20/15
25/10
*32.5/10 *

Rear Delt Machine:
60/12
75/10
*90/8 *(Last time 70/9)


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 20, 2011)

Mon. 12/19

Quiet day today. Kids first day of winter break. Got to sleep in a bit this am.

Got a horrible headache during my workout. It was bad! I couldn't do calves or cardio. Even had a difficult time finishing workout. Grrr.....

Look what came in the mail this weekend. \\// Chrsitmas came early for me this year!


*Legs--*

Leg Press:
270/15
360/12
540/12
720/10
*770/10* (Last time 720/6)

Leg Extensions:
100/12
120/12 (this set was a nice surprise! I thought I was doing 110. Woohoo!)
125/10
130/8
*135/6 drop 95/6 drop 55/6* (Last time 125/6 drop 85/6 drop 45/6)


Lying Leg Curls: 
45/12
55/10
65/10
*75/10 *(Last time 65/8) 

DB SLDL:
65/12
70/10
*75/10* (Last time 75/9)

Adductors //SuperSet// Abductors:
165/15 //SS// 165/15
170/15 //SS// 170/15
*175/15 //SS// 175/15* (Last time 165/15 //SS// 165/15)


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 20, 2011)

Holy $hit, those are crazy legpress numbers. 

And again contrags on your new card.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 22, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Holy $hit, those are crazy legpress numbers.
> 
> And again contrags on your new card.


 
You think so?  I always get down on myself because I want to push heavier, but man this already kicks my butt!  My rest time inbetween my sets are probably longer than I should, but I need the rest time.  

I'm also not wrapping my knees.  I wonder if I should start?  I have knee wraps just never used them before.

I also think, if I have to wrap, I probably shouldn't be doing the weight.  It's not like I'm a powerlifter.

What do you think?

Oh and thank you!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 22, 2011)

Tues. 12/20

I killed the logbook on every exercise tonight! The BEAST is coming out. Watch out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Arms and Abs--*

DB Curls:
20/15
22.5/12
25/12
32.5/10 (our gym has 3 sets of 30# db's and they were nowhere to be found. wt...?)
*35/8* (Last time 35/4)

Machine Preacher Curls:
60/12
70/10
*80/8 *(heavy!) Last time 75/8)

Pinwheels:
25/12
32.5/10 (no 30's)
*37.5/7* (Last time 32.5/12)


Dip Machine: (for some reason I was a mini-beast on this exercise tonight)
80/15 (light)
100/15 (light)
130/10 
*150/8 *(Last time 110/10)

Tricep Extension Machine:
55/12
65/10 
*70/8* (Last time 65/8)

DB Kickbacks:
27.5/12
30/12
*32.5/10*(no 30's) (Last time 27.5/12)


Abs--


I guess no 30# db's in the gym tonight made me go heavier and I found to my surprise I can do it!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Dec 26, 2011)

Mele Kalikimaka to you sexy !!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 26, 2011)

ParadiseCup said:


> Mele Kalikimaka to you sexy !!


 
Thank you baby!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 26, 2011)

Mon. 12/26

Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas!  We had a great weekend!  On Sat. we went to Christmas Eve worship service.  That was awesome.  Christmas morning went just as awesome.  Santa left lots of presents under the tree.  

We may start training 1-2x a week at Armbrust Gym.  It's about a 30 min drive for us, but we're going to be shooting some video of myself and IFBB Pro Marilena Echohawk training as we are 9 weeks out from our Pro debut.  I wanted to get familiar with this gym before we start shooting so we went in tonight to check it out.  Got there at 6:15 only to be told it's holiday hours and the gym closes at 7:00.  lol  We were suppose to hit back, but because of such a short time to train, we just banged out arms.  Then we headed over to the closest 24 hour fitness and got my cardio done.  Because we had to get our lifting done in such a short time, I didn't log anything in my logbook.  

Here is me, getting my cardio ON.  9 weeks out baby!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

Wed. 12/28

3rd day training at Armbrust Gym. I really like it, but still getting used to the machines, benches, weights and overall where everything is at. The benches are not secured onto the floor so they are a bit wobbly when sitting/laying on them. The weights are all iron and they feel heavier than the db's at 24 hour which are rubber weights. 

Last night we did back and used a different hyper-extension bench. No weights as we wanted to just get used to the diffferent movement and omg! This morning I woke up and I could barely walk. My lower back was sooo pumped! Morning cardio was difficult to do. Lower back pump was still unreal then later in the afternoon that I had to lay down and thought I wouldn't be able to train tonight. I ended up falling asleep for about 45 mins and quickly jumped up from sleep thinking, omg! I need to train. lol Then I realized, ouch. My back. I took 2 aleves and we went to the gym. All feels better now. Whew!


*Shoulders and Abs*

Seated DB Presses: (bench was wobbly)
20/17
25/12
35/12
45/10
*50/6*

H/S Behind the Neck:
90/12
110/10
*130/8+4=12RP*

DB Side Laterals:
15/15
25/10
*25/10*

Front Plate Raises:
25/15
35/12
*35/12*

Rope FacePulls:
75/12
90/10
*105/10*


Abs--


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 31, 2011)

Thurs. 12/29

So this was my 4th straight workout/lifting in a row. I usually don't train straight in a row like this. My rule of thumb in the lifting dept. is 3-4 x a week of training no more than 2 consecutive days without a rest day, but we're going to a UFC fight/party on Friday so wanted to make sure I got everything in this week. No excuses.

Training legs at Armbrust Gym. Wow! If anyone is ever in Denver, you have to check out Armbrust for legs. They have the best leg equipment around! State of the arm equipment! Amazing! Tried out the vertical leg press. Loved it! They have an awesome Hammer Strength leg press. So smooth! Dylan just got in a belt squat apparatus which we wanted to try it out but couldn't find the belt. We'll try it next time. They also have a GHR apparatus and a reverse hypers. They even have a sissy squat apparatus! Love it!

Everything you want, Armbrust has it. 


*Legs and Calves*

Hack Squats: (I had to nix this machine and will have to figure something out for next time. As I was pushing off for my set, my foot slipped off (1 side of my foot; was wearing chucks) and that scared the shit out of me. Dang! Possibly my foot placement was too high? Gonna play around with it next time and see.
70/15
90/12

H/S Leg Press:
180/15
360/12
450/10
540/10
*630/8*

Vertical Leg Press:
90/15
270/12
*270/12*

Flex Seated Leg Curls:
120/15
150/12
*165/10*

Standing Single Leg Curls:
20/12
25/10
*25/10*

GHR:
15
15
15

Sissy Squats:
15
+25/15
+35/15

Cybex Calf Sled:
2 plates/20
3 plates/15
3 plates/15
*3+25 plates/15*


----------



## ParadiseCup (Dec 31, 2011)

workouts looking good in here !


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 3, 2012)

ParadiseCup said:


> workouts looking good in here !


 
Thanks!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 3, 2012)

Sun. January 1st 

Happy New Year everyone!!! What a great year 2012 is gonna be! I'm not one to make New Year resolutions, but if it helps you to make them, more power to you! Go for it!

Started off my NY with a BANG! Great arm workout. Wow, my arms were sooo pumped. I had this werid swollen thing happening in my tricep. It was crazy!!! haha Love it!

After training we posed for about 15 minutes. Cam had me holding each pose for about 10 sec each. 


*Biceps, Triceps and Abs-*

DB Curls:
20/12
25/12
30/10
*35/3+7=10 *(the wire off my headphones got caught in my db after the 3rd rep, so I had to re-rack my weight, untangle myself, and re-start my set.) (Last time 35/8)

Bicep Preacher Machine:
50/12
65/12
*80/10* (Last time 80/8)

LF Seated 1-Arm Bicep Curl //SuperSet// H/S Standing 1-Arm Bicep Curl:
35/12 //SS// 20/10
40/12 //SS// 30/8
*45/12 //SS// 40/8*

EZ Curls:
25/15
35/15
*35/10 DropSet 25/10 *(wow, bi's were so pumped I could barely lift. these weights are light for me)


Tricep Dip Machine:
120/12
135/10
150/10
*160/8 *(Last time 150/8) (pump started with this set. Ouch!)

Tricep Extension Machine:
60/12
70/12
*75/7 *(Last time 70/8) (weird number to stop at, but my tri's just stop working. lol)

Single Reverse Cable Pressdowns:
20/12
*30/10*

Single Cable Pressdowns:
20/12
*30/10*


Abs--


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 3, 2012)

Mon. Jan. 2nd

Trained at Armbrust tonight.

I don't really know exactly when I tweaked my ankle, but it was full blown sore today. I was limping around the gym. So sore. I had to do the bike for cardio because I knew I couldn't add weight on that ankle. I'm concern for my morning cardio tomorrow, but I have some RockTape that a friend of mines gave me a while back so I'll be putting that on my ankle tonight and hopefully it will help by tomorrow after I get some rest off of my foot. 


*Back-*

Leverage Pulldowns to Front: (first time using)
50/15
70/12
90/8
*90/8*
50/15

DB Rows:
65/12
75/10
*85/8* (Last time 80/10)

Hoist Close Grip Pulldowns: (first time using. super cool!) (plate load)
70/12
100/8
*100/8*
70/12
70/12

Nautilus Shrugs: (first time using) (plate load)
*90/12* X3

Hyperextensions with a row:
BW/20
+25/ 15
*+25/ 15*


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 4, 2012)

Tues. Jan. 3rd

So ankle felt a little better this *morning*. A friend of mines works at Rock Tape http://rocktape.com/ and he had sent me some a couple of months ago. He reminded me of it last night so I used it for the first time and wow, it worked pretty good! I'm pretty sold because I swear I was really hurting last night. I was hobbling around the gym almost scared to add any weight on that ankle. I didn't do AM cardio this morning as I wanted to rest it just to be sure and not re-injury it. Tonight was a different story. I was able to walk around with no limp and cardio was a breeze!

Trained at 24 hour fitness tonight. We stopped by a friends b-day celebration first just to show face and tell her happy b-day.

Blasted delts. omg, Delts were so pumped! They were huge! haha Loved it!


*Shoulders and Abs-*

Hammer Strength BTN Presses:
50/15
70/12
90/12
120/12
150/10
*180/6 drop set 90/8* (holy crap! Major PR!) (delts sooo pumped!)

DB Side Laterals:
25/12
25/12
*30/10* (ouch!)

DB Front Raises //SuperSet// Front Plate Raises:
25/10 //SS// 25/10
*30/10 //SS// 35/10*

Freemotion Rear Delts: (first time using)
8/15
9/15
*10/15*


Abs--


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 5, 2012)

That rocktape sounds interesting that's for sure. Is that company pretty new, the website make it seem that way.

So how are the legs after the big legpress day. Saw your pic on facebook. 

Hope you had a great new years.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 6, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> That rocktape sounds interesting that's for sure. Is that company pretty new, the website make it seem that way.
> 
> So how are the legs after the big legpress day. Saw your pic on facebook.
> 
> Hope you had a great new years.


 
Yes check it out!  I am sold on this product!  And I love that they have PINK!  lol  Yes I believe this company is just a couple of years old.  

Ouch!  I can feel my legs today!  

Ringing in the new year was fun!  Sushi!  So delish!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 6, 2012)

Thurs. 1/5

Trained legs at Armbrust tonight. Towards the ending of our quad routine, we ran into Phil Heath. We ended up talking to him for about 1.5 hours. So needless to say, there went the rest of my workout, out the window. ha! I will end up doing hamstrings probably tomorrow if quads aren't too sore. 

With Phil we talked about the business side of bodybuilding. How to market yourself, how to get yourself out there, to read fine prints on contracts, to believe that you are worth something so do not settle! Great conversation that I really needed to hear so it was really worth it. 

But what quad workout I did have, it was sensational! Super happy and very high intensity! 

I keep saying that I'm gonna start wrapping my knees when doing heavy leg presses and squats, but I never bother to learn how to wrap them. I saw some powerlifting guys wrapping so I went up to them to learn how. I may try it the next time, but still considering if it is worth it since I'm almost 7 weeks to my show. 

On the leg press machine it said that the sled weighs 118 lbs. with no weight on it, but I didn't add that weight to my numbers. Ended up with 9 plates aside! Also we had asked a guy to video the set, and when we got our phone back...*tear* the phone didn't record it. Not sure what button he did or didn't press. I was not about to do that set again. LOL I counted 6 reps, but Cam said he counted 7. I'll take it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*Legs-*

Strive Leg Extension: (plate loaded)
25/15
70/12
90/10
*90/10*

H/S Leg Press: 
270/15
450/12
630/12
720/10
*810/7* (Last time 770/10)

Belt Squats:
couple of sets just to get a feel of it. it is something new for us.

Smith Squats:
90/12
*140/12*

Done


At Armbrust, Dylan has a special parking spot for Phil. 
\\//


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice training!

Very cool you spent time with Phil!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 6, 2012)

*holy crap!*


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jan 8, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> I keep saying that I'm gonna start wrapping my knees when doing heavy leg presses and squats, but I never bother to learn how to wrap them. I saw some powerlifting guys wrapping so I went up to them to learn how. I may try it the next time, but still considering if it is worth it since I'm almost 7 weeks to my show.


 Tracy was lifting more on the leg press without wraps than they were with. lol


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 9, 2012)

ParadiseCup said:


> Tracy was lifting more on the leg press without wraps than they were with. lol


 
Totally , and I'd say don't wrap until your out of contest prep phase. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 9, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Nice training!
> 
> Very cool you spent time with Phil!


 
Yeah.  He was awesome.  Cam said he came in to train, but then didn't get his workout in.  uh oh!  lol


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 9, 2012)

Prince said:


> *holy crap!*


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 9, 2012)

ParadiseCup said:


> Tracy was lifting more on the leg press without wraps than they were with. lol


 


omerta2010 said:


> Totally , and I'd say don't wrap until your out of contest prep phase. But that's just my opinion.


 
Thanks.

Why do you say until after prep?  Just curious.  I value your opinion!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 9, 2012)

Fri. Jan 6

Met up with Andy and Christina; TP divas for training at Armbrust. Did Hammies and Biceps. Short and sweet workout. Killed it basically. 

After training we hit it to Road House for some yummy filet and sweet taters. Yum!


*Ham's and Bi's*

Seated Leg Curls //SuperSet// Lying Leg Curls:
120/15 //SS// 45/15
150/12 //SS// 60/12
*165/8 //SS// 75/12*

Standing Leg Curls: (plate load)(w/ no weights machine is heavy!)
20/15
25/12
*30/8*

GHR:
BW/20
*+10/15 X2*


DB Curls //SuperSet// Hammer Curls:
20/12 //SS// 15/12
25/12 //SS// 15/12
*30/10 //SS// 20/10*

EZ Curls:
40/15
50/12
*70/8 *


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 9, 2012)

Mon. Jan 9

Saw Alina Popa in the gym training with Dylan. That was cool to see!

Once again, these iron weights weigh so much heavier than the rubber weights. I have to be careful of what weight I pick up. I hate having to return them for a lighter weight. LOL 


Delts:

Seated DB Presses:
20/15
30/12
40/12
*50/10 *(Last time 50/6)

H/S BTN Presses:
90/11
140/8
160/6
*160/6 drop 110/5 drop 90/8* (ouch!)

DB Side Laterals:
20/12
25/10
*30/8 drop 15/10* (ouch!)

DB Front Raises:
20/12
*25/10*

Standing Face Pulls: (hard to balance)
60/12
75/10
*75/10*


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 9, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Why do you say until after prep?  Just curious.  I value your opinion!



I look at it a couple ways:
1. I've always heard that it takes a little time to get used to wrapping them correctly to make sure you have the full ROM and flexibility. And with only 7 weeks left you wouldn't want to come out of one session feeling like you weren't able to give it your all. 

2. to me is mental, just like when you get a new set of straps or a new belt. You want to go and push it and see how much more you can do with the new equipment. And you've already said the main reason you want to wrap them is to do more, but this close to your show do you really want to risk injury for the ego boost of doing more. 

If you were saying that your knee's have been aching and your thinking about wrapping them to play it safe then I'd say go for it. 

But this sounded more like it's to increase your weights, so I'd say save it for offseason or a non prep time. Then you can get used to it, and kill it and bring it into your prep next time if you like it


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jan 10, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Totally , and I'd say don't wrap until your out of contest prep phase. But that's just my opinion.


i agree



omerta2010 said:


> I look at it a couple ways:
> 1. I've always heard that it takes a little time to get used to wrapping them correctly to make sure you have the full ROM and flexibility. And with only 7 weeks left you wouldn't want to come out of one session feeling like you weren't able to give it your all.
> 
> 2. to me is mental, just like when you get a new set of straps or a new belt. You want to go and push it and see how much more you can do with the new equipment. And you've already said the main reason you want to wrap them is to do more, but this close to your show do you really want to risk injury for the ego boost of doing more.
> ...


 and even if your knees were aching, that is a signal from your body


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 10, 2012)

ParadiseCup said:


> and even if your knees were aching, that is a signal from your body



I think most on this site could learn a lot by listening to our bodies more often. As you can tell I obviously don't do it often.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

You are right on all counts guys!  I will save it for my off-season.

O, I guess I just wanted to beat my PR.  I was hoping to add 10 lbs one each side next time.  I will wait till I'm STRONG as a beast.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jan 10, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> You are right on all counts guys! I will save it for my off-season.
> 
> O, I guess I just wanted to beat my PR. I was hoping to add 10 lbs one each side next time. I will wait till I'm STRONG as a beast.


 we will still add on next time


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

ParadiseCup said:


> we will still add on next time


 
ugh!  I will wait till my off-season.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 10, 2012)

oh come on you can kill another 20 lbs. 

listen to your coach. Plus he gets a good workout loading up the sled for you. 

And in all honestly you pack major strength in that little frame of yours.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 11, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> oh come on you can kill another 20 lbs.
> 
> listen to your coach. Plus he gets a good workout loading up the sled for you.
> 
> And in all honestly you pack major strength in that little frame of yours.


 
No kidding!  20 lbs is nothing right!  But I swear you add that to the sled and it feels like a TON was added.  haha

He does get a very good workout loading the weights for me.  I love him!

Thank you.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 11, 2012)

Tues. 1/10

Back. Oh wow! My back is already sore. Must've been those 90 lb db rows! 


Pull-ups:
*12/8/8= 28RP*

H/S Low Row (pin machine):
90/12
110/12
*140/10* (Last time 110/8)

DB Rows: 
70/12
80/12
*90/7* (Last time 85/8) (got this set on video)

Hoist Close-Grip Pulldowns: (my palms were really raw and it was hard to hold the bar)
90/12
140/8
*140/8*

Smith Shrugs:
(No dice on this exercise as my palms couldn't even hold the bar.)

Hyper-extensions:
BW/20
+25#/ 15
*+25#/ 15*


Abs--

Beast'ette mode - YouTube


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 18, 2012)

Thurs. 1/12

It's been cold here in Denver. Brrrr! I hate the cold. When is summer?

Tonight we met up with 2 potential clients. I'm excited if they come on board. I know these girls can do very well with the right guidance and someone that cares.

The gym was cold tonight. I had to wear my jacket for the first few sets just to warm up. Then it was Game On! Trained legs. Tried a few new machines. 

1) The first one was Hammer Strength Linear Hack Press. This machine was cool. I really like how smooth it was.

2) The other one I used was a power squat machine. Allowed me to go pretty deep and a great machine for short people. lol I have tried other power squats and I am usually too short for them so I have to tip toe in order to release the rack and when you have a good amount of weight on there, it just zaps you of all your energy before even starting your set. 

3) For glutes I tried this standing glute kickback machine by Atlantis. I liked how the platform can be adjusted for height. Really targeted the glutes. Nice!


*Legs--*

Strive Leg Extensions: (plate load)
45/15
45/15
70/12
90/12
*100/10* (Last time 90/10)

H/S Linear Hack Press: (feet together)
20/15
70/15
110/12
160/12
*180/10*

Power Squat:
50/12
140/12
160/12
*180/10*


H/S Standing Single Leg Curl:
20/12
30/10
*35/10* (Last time 30/8)

Seated Leg Curl:
150/12
165/10
*180/10* (Last time 165/12)

Standing Glute Kickbacks:
90/12
90/12
120/12
*150/12*


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 18, 2012)

Ooooo Friday the 13th! Spoooooky! 

Plans for this weekend:

Today is a rest day from lifting. Did my last am fasted cardio for the week. Woohoo. Tomorrow is a complete rest day from cardio AND lifting. 

Tonight is TP sushi and bowling night. It's going to be so much fun! Can't wait. The girls are suppose to wear shorts and knee high/thigh high socks. We're gonna have a blast. Stay tune for a few pics. Even though I suck at bowling, having fun is the main thing. Although I am competitive. lol I was looking at some vids on UTube; Bowling 101. HA! It's didn't help at all, but we'll see. 

Mmm sushi! Can't wait for that.

Tomorrow night we're meeting up with friends for dinner at BJ's (LOL). Going to watch T-bow do his thang! 

Have a wonderful weekend everyone!


----------



## Sidney (Jan 18, 2012)

updates?!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 18, 2012)

hahah your gyms seem to get nicer and fancier equipment. While I've regressed to a gym with like 6 pieces of equipment and the rest are Freeweights, couple half racks, and 1 smith rack. 

But they do have toys for when it warms up: Tires and prowlers oh my 

Awesome workouts you've been having.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 18, 2012)

Sidney said:


> updates?!


 
Yes Sid.  I'm on it!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 18, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> hahah your gyms seem to get nicer and fancier equipment. While I've regressed to a gym with like 6 pieces of equipment and the rest are Freeweights, couple half racks, and 1 smith rack.
> 
> But they do have toys for when it warms up: Tires and prowlers oh my
> 
> Awesome workouts you've been having.


 
Yeah Armbrust has awesome equipment!  During the summer or when it gets warmer, they open up the back doors and they have tires, and all kinds of stuff out there.  

TY!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 18, 2012)

Sun. 1/15

Sunday's Armbrust gym closes early. We ended up training late so we went to 24 hour. 

6 weeks out this weekend. Training will still be intense and not holding back, but not trying to beat any records. Just as long as I leave the gym knowing that I did everything in my power, I am happy.

First time trying out Nitro4. http://www.ironmaglabs.com/product-list/nitro4/ Loved it! Recommended dosage is 3 tabs but I always like to start lower if first time using. I only took 2 tabs and felt pretty good. Had some major pumps going on!


*Delts, Calves and Abs *

Seated DB Press:
30/12
35/12
40/12
*50/10*

H/S BTN Presses //SuperSet// DB Side Laterals:
90/12 //SS// 20/12
140/10 //SS// 20/12
*160/7 //SS// 25/12*
50/20 //SS// 25/12

DB Front Raises:
20/12
25/10
*30/8*

Rope Face Pulls:
75/12
90/10
*105/8*

Calves and Abs


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 18, 2012)

Mon. 1/16

Back and Abs

Pull-ups:
*13+11+10=34R/P*

Hoist Close Grip Pulldowns:
90/12
140/10
*180/8* (Last time 140/8)

Hoist Mid Rows: (first time using)
90/7 (had to adjust machine to fit me)
*90/12*

DB Rows:
70/12
*80/10*

left forearm got tweaked. Ouch! ....done

Low Pulley Rows:
80/13
105/10
*135/8*

Hyper-extensions:
*BW/15 X3*

Abs


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 18, 2012)

Tues. 1/17

Trained legs solo tonight. Cam came to gym, but was on phone/business meeting.

Legs

Hack Squats:
50/15
50/15
90/12
140/12
180/12
230/10
*270/7* (wow, after hacks I felt like I was done!)

Smith Squats:
50/15
90/12
*140/12*

Leg Extensions //SuperSet// Stationary Jumping Lunges:
55/12 //SS// BW/20
70/12 //SS// BW/20
*85/12 //SS// BW/20*


Seated Leg Curls:
50/20
60/15
70/12
*80/11*

DB SLDL:
40/15
55/12
*60/10*

Adductors //SuperSet// Abductors:
130/15 //SS// 130/15
*130/15 //SS// 130/15*


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hiya IG!
I miss having cool machines as well. The just 'updated' our gym and we now have a power cage! WAHOO! Now I can do curls!
HA! I made a funny!

Want to try tire flips this coming warm season too!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 19, 2012)

Burner02 said:


> Hiya IG!
> I miss having cool machines as well. The just 'updated' our gym and we now have a power cage! WAHOO! Now I can do curls!
> HA! I made a funny!
> 
> Want to try tire flips this coming warm season too!


 
Ahhhhh I miss you in my journal!  Thanks for stopping by! 

LOL Go boy and do your curls in the power cage!   Grrr!!!  hehe


----------



## katia (Jan 19, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Yeah Armbrust has awesome equipment! During the summer or when it gets warmer, they open up the back doors and they have tires, and all kinds of stuff out there.
> 
> TY!


 oh, I wish it wasn't so far away - looks like leg training is way more exciting there with all the cool equipment. oh well, there's still nothing better than deadlifts with an ol' plain barbell for me 
i miss training with you IG


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 19, 2012)

katia said:


> oh, I wish it wasn't so far away - looks like leg training is way more exciting there with all the cool equipment. oh well, there's still nothing better than deadlifts with an ol' plain barbell for me
> i miss training with you IG


 
Yeah it is far, but worth it.

Miss training with you too Katia!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 19, 2012)

katia said:


> there's still nothing better than deadlifts with an ol' plain barbell for me


 


IG like always great workouts with killer weights.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 19, 2012)

Power cage?  I just learned the other day my gym is purchasing one also..... Can't wait!  I could spend my entire workout in there.  Might PO the other members who want to do curls!  LOL


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 19, 2012)

My old gym had one, the new one has 1 and 2x half racks. Turns out I actually perfer the half racks.


----------



## littlekev (Jan 19, 2012)

Have been reading through, nice journal, but even nicer weights, lifts are impressive! Keep it up!


----------



## Sidney (Jan 19, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Yeah it is far, but worth it.
> 
> Miss training with you too Katia!


 
I want to train with Island Girl!!!!! >.<


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jan 20, 2012)

Sidney said:


> I want to train with Island Girl!!!!! >.<


 she is special !!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jan 20, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Turns out I actually perfer the half racks.


 i like the full racks


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 20, 2012)

ParadiseCup said:


> i like the full racks



I won't be arguing against them.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jan 20, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> I won't be arguing against them.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jan 21, 2012)

5 weeks out today


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 21, 2012)

Keep going strong IG!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 22, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> IG like always great workouts with killer weights.


 
Nah.  I'm a pee-wee.  lol 



JerseyDevil said:


> Power cage? I just learned the other day my gym is purchasing one also..... Can't wait! I could spend my entire workout in there. Might PO the other members who want to do curls! LOL


 


omerta2010 said:


> My old gym had one, the new one has 1 and 2x half racks. Turns out I actually perfer the half racks.


 


ParadiseCup said:


> i like the full racks


 


omerta2010 said:


> I won't be arguing against them.


 


ParadiseCup said:


>


 
LOL  I'm dieting so I'm thinking Ribs!  lmao



littlekev said:


> Have been reading through, nice journal, but even nicer weights, lifts are impressive! Keep it up!


 
Thanks for dropping by littlekev! 



Sidney said:


> I want to train with Island Girl!!!!! >.<





ParadiseCup said:


> she is special !!


 
Let's do it!  You coming to Denver so we'll get a workout in!




ParadiseCup said:


> 5 weeks out today


 
I'm gonna be armed and ready for battle!



Ezskanken said:


> Keep going strong IG!


 
Thanks so much Ezskanken!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 22, 2012)

update:

Fri. 1/20

Arms. Was feeling a bit worn down. Went light today. Next week I will be rested and ready to hit it hard again.

Been on IML Lean Fuel for a week. I'm feeling the heat! haha Woke up the other morning and I felt like a burning furnace and boy was I hungry! Body knows the show is drawing close. Diet is all coming together (well it has been all along) and I'll be ready to display and showoff this PHYSIQUE come Feb. 25th in Arizona baby!

Arms--

DB Curlswarmups)
20/12
20/12
*25/10*

LF Preacher Curl:
50/15
65/12
80/8
*80/8*

LF Tricep Dips:
130/15
150/12
170/7 (I forgot to re-adjust the arm placement after Cam did his set so the arms were too far for me. Next set we remembered. Much better)
*175/8* (Last time 160/8)

Rope Pushdowns:
40/15
50/15
*60/10*

Rope Hammer Curls:
40/15
50/12
*60/10*


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 26, 2012)

Mon. 1/23

Sheesh, can you believe this month is almost over? Time sure is flying by this year. Christmas will be here before we know it. LOL

Been super busy with prep, training, business....I wish I had a twin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*Shoulders and Abs*

Seated DB Press:
20/15
30/12
40/10
*50/10*

H/S Behind the Neck Presses:
90/12
140/8
*160/6 drop 90/8*

DB Side Laterals:
15/15
20/12
*25/12 drop 15/15*

DB Front Raises:
20/12
*25/10*

DB Bend Over Rear Delts:
20/12
*25/8*

Rope Facepulls:
90/15
105/10
*110/10* (Last time 105/10)


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 26, 2012)

Tues. 1/24

Trained solo tonight. Miss, Cameron when he's not with me. Sometimes we argue, but lol I love training with him and don't want to train with anyone else. He know exactly how to spot me and when to spot me. We've been training together for 19 years! Wowza!

*Back*

Pull-ups:
*10+8+8=26RP*

LF Pulldowns:
70/12
90/12
*110/10* (I had a hard time getting the weight down by myself. haha What a sight to see!)

Rack Deads:
135/15
185/12
225/12 (with ease)
*275/6* (whoa! what a difference!)

H/S Rows (plate loaded)(1 arm)
45/15
70/12
90/10
*100/8 *(love!)

LF Seated Rows:
85/12
95/10
*110/7* (Last time 105/8)

DB Shrugs:
60/15
65/12
*70/10*


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 26, 2012)

Thurs. 1/26

Holy Moly! What a leg workout. Our 24 hour got in some really cool stuff. Couple of prowlers, tires, ropes....Love it! Keeps the workouts exciting!

I used the prowler today and what a workout! Cameron posted a vid on my FB fan page. Not sure if this link will work. 

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?...24878527524596

Oh and I had sushi post workout. 10 ebi shrimp, 4 maguro tuna and 3 unagi eel. So YUM!


*Legs*

Leg Extensions:
50/15
50/15
70/15
90/12
110/12
*150/8* (Last time 135/6)

Hack Squats:
90/15
140/12
180/12
*270/8* (Last time 270/7)

DB Lunges:
*22.5/32 steps x2 sets*

Prowler workout push and pull:

Pull: 5 plates/ all around the gym. LOL This was too funny! 

Push: 5 plates/ 6 sets


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 26, 2012)

The prowlers are fun. Kicked my butt, but then it got cold so have to wait for it to warm up again. Our gym is to small to push it inside.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hiya IG!
Wow...another Coloradoan in here?

great job on the pull ups!


----------



## katia (Jan 27, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> I used the prowler today and what a workout! Cameron posted a vid on my FB fan page. Not sure if this link will work.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?...24878527524596


 
i wanna do that! looks like a great workout!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jan 28, 2012)

4 weeks till showtime


----------



## Sidney (Jan 29, 2012)

ParadiseCup said:


> 4 weeks till showtime


 
First womens physique PRO Champion!!!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> The prowlers are fun. Kicked my butt, but then it got cold so have to wait for it to warm up again. Our gym is to small to push it inside.


 
Yeah, they said the prowler was pulling up on the carpet or doing something funky so they took all the prowlers outside.  But I asked for it so they brought it up for me.  LOL  but I think the manager saw and probably I won't be able to get it again.  It was a lot of fun and yeah, kicked my bootay!  

We got the ropes in and I can't wait to try them for shoulder day.

They even got some tires for indoors so I'll be trying that out too.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

katia said:


> i wanna do that! looks like a great workout!


 
It was fun!!!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

ParadiseCup said:


> 4 weeks till showtime


 


Sidney said:


> First womens physique PRO Champion!!!


 
Yeah!!!  Super excited!  Only 12 regular workouts left and 2 full body workouts and it's ShowTime!!!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

Fri. 1/27

Trained arms solo tonight. Cam had to catch up on sleep. 

Felt pretty strong tonight. Wished Cam was at gym with me to help spot on last couple of reps, but it's all good. Sometimes it's nice to just go to failure all on your own. 

Tried a new exercise tonight. Tate Presses. Went light to get used to the movement and form.  Thanks Omerta!


*Arms and Abs*


DB Curls:
20/15
25/12
30/10
*35/7*

EZ Curls:
30/15
50/12
*70/10*

High Cable Curls:
25/15
35/12
*45/10*


Rope Pushdowns:
45/15
50/15
55/12
*60/9*

Tate Presses:
10/15
15/12
*15/12*

Dip Machine:
135/12
165/12 (this was hilarious trying to get the weight down with all of my 114 lbs bodyweight. haha)
*195/6* (even more funnier! lol)


Abs


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

Sun. 1/29

What a fun weekend! Last night had a cheat meal. Went to Haciendas with some friends. I figure it's probably gonna be my last sha-bang before my show so live it up baby. But I also thought of how I always feel when I stuff myself and feel sick and just want to go back to my normal clean food. We started off with chips, salsa queso and guac. That was soooo good! Omg, I probably could've had that as my meal and would've been happy. For my entree, I had the carne asada with fries instead of rice. And also ordered a ground beef enchilada on the side. For dessert I shared it with member here Mommyoftrips. Chocolate cake with vanilla ice cream. (pic below)

Today we trained shoulders. Was super happy with my workout. Felt strong and happy I got up 55 lb. dbs for presses. Yeehaw! Did some posing after training. I'm almost there! This girl ain't stopping now! I'm plowing through! lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Post-workout I had sushi and yogurt! Yeah bitches! I'm on my wayyyyyyy! 


Delts:

Seated DB Presses:
25/15
35/12
40/12
*55/12*

DB Side Laterals:
22.5/15 (some dude was doing laterals with the 20's so I just grabbed the 22.5 cuz' I didn't want to wait)
27.5/12
*30/10*

Did a drop set of laterals:
*35/5 drop 25/8 drop 15/10 rest/pause 15/10* (ouchy! ouchy! ouchy!)

H/S Iso Military Presses:
*90/10 X 3*

LF Rear Delt Machine:
40/17
55/15
75/15
75/15
*80/15*






YouTube Video


----------



## Sidney (Jan 30, 2012)

I can't believe how strong you get so close to shows!!! I'm extremely jealous


----------



## Heart Muscle (Jan 30, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Sun. 1/29
> 
> What a fun weekend! Last night had a cheat meal. Went to Haciendas with some friends. I figure it's probably gonna be my last sha-bang before my show so live it up baby. But I also thought of how I always feel when I stuff myself and feel sick and just want to go back to my normal clean food. We started off with chips, salsa queso and guac. That was soooo good! Omg, I probably could've had that as my meal and would've been happy. For my entree, I had the carne asada with fries instead of rice. And also ordered a ground beef enchilada on the side. For dessert I shared it with member here Mommyoftrips. Chocolate cake with vanilla ice cream. (pic below)
> 
> ...


 
Hi IslandGirl,

I´m always amazed how far a dedicated woman can get in bodybuilding.
And how good it looks. 
It´s like a lightning strike to any couch potato out there and also to all those "Lifting weight? No, I don´t wanna look like Schwarzenegger, so I am afraid to hold my handbag, let some friendly best-friend-loser do it, oh, how come I look like **** in the mirror, gotta lose some weight with that fancy apples-and-water-diet from the new "Brigitte" (stupid German women´s magazine), oh, it didn´t work, well, I´ll just kill my frustration by swallowing a couple of chocolates..."-girls. 

So: Big respect!

As for your video - we got a saying in Germany:
"Ein schöner Rücken kann auch entzücken".
(sound like: ayne showner rewcken cunn owch antsoocken)

It means: 
"There´s also delight
In a nice backside." 

Cheers,
Heart Muscle


----------



## katia (Jan 30, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Sun. 1/29
> 
> What a fun weekend! Last night had a cheat meal. Went to Haciendas with some friends. I figure it's probably gonna be my last sha-bang before my show so live it up baby. But I also thought of how I always feel when I stuff myself and feel sick and just want to go back to my normal clean food. We started off with chips, salsa queso and guac. That was soooo good! Omg, I probably could've had that as my meal and would've been happy. For my entree, I had the carne asada with fries instead of rice. And also ordered a ground beef enchilada on the side. For dessert I shared it with member here Mommyoftrips. Chocolate cake with vanilla ice cream. (pic below)
> 
> ...


 very cool video - i love to watch those muscles move! yeah, baby!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice back Tracy!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 30, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Sun. 1/29
> 
> What a fun weekend! Last night had a cheat meal. Went to Haciendas with some friends. I figure it's probably gonna be my last sha-bang before my show so live it up baby. But I also thought of how I always feel when I stuff myself and feel sick and just want to go back to my normal clean food. We started off with chips, salsa queso and guac. That was soooo good! Omg, I probably could've had that as my meal and would've been happy. For my entree, I had the carne asada with fries instead of rice. And also ordered a ground beef enchilada on the side. For dessert I shared it with member here Mommyoftrips. Chocolate cake with vanilla ice cream. (pic below)


 
Alright enough messing around, PC whip her into shape no more cheating. 

How did ya like the Tate Press's?


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 31, 2012)

Sidney said:


> I can't believe how strong you get so close to shows!!! I'm extremely jealous


 
My conclusion:  It's all in the mind.  Everyone says, your strength usually almost always goes kaput towards the ending of your prep.  I always felt this way too.  Then you have a training partner that says, "Who says you can't press the 55's 3.5 weeks before your contest?"  And makes me wrap them and sit my butt down in the chair and do my set.  hahaha  

It sure feels like hell before I do that set, but it sure feels like a million bucks when you are done the set.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 31, 2012)

Heart Muscle said:


> Hi IslandGirl,
> 
> I´m always amazed how far a dedicated woman can get in bodybuilding.
> And how good it looks.
> ...


 
Thank you HM!  lol Your post made me laugh and smile.  

I love how muscles look on a girl too!  

And thank you for the comment on my backside.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 31, 2012)

katia said:


> very cool video - i love to watch those muscles move! yeah, baby!


 
lol  Hi Katia.  I'm always shocked when Cam takes these vids.  We can never see our back working so when I see it in motion....I'm like, That's me???  Yeah!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 31, 2012)

Prince said:


> Nice back Tracy!


 
Thank you Prince Charming!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 31, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Alright enough messing around, PC whip her into shape no more cheating.
> 
> How did ya like the Tate Press's?


 
LOL  I'm in shape!!!  I swear.  haha

I liked them.  They were different.  I don't think I can go too much heavier.  It's a pretty strict movement.  Do you do yours on a flat bench or incline?  If you do both, which do you like better?


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 31, 2012)

Mon. 1/30

Got quite a bit accomplished today. Went grocery shopping with the kiddos. I had them both take shopping baskets and get what they want. They're old enough now that I can let them do some shopping on their own. It's kind of cool to see my daughters (she's 17) basket. She had stuff like lean ready made turkey burgers, organic apples (holy crap, these were expensive), strawberries, veggies, soup. noodles, tortilla chips, ice cream....my son, he is 12. Had cinnamon toast crunch cereal, milk, coca cola, funyuns, ice cream, pizza, fish filets.... LOL I don't worry too much because we usually always eat healthy meals at home. They love my diet food so they are not short on eating healthy. I actually liked my sons basket. I was like....mmmm funyuns and coke! haha

Then we had to go to daughters school for a seminar. That ran for about an hour.


Trained late tonight. Solo again. I pushed myself as much as I could. On the wide grip pulldowns, I could've done more, but the initial bringing down the weight was a bit of a struggle...it weighed more than me. lol Struggled with the last 2 sets on the initial bring down.


*Back and Abs*

Wide Grip Pulldowns:
70/20 (light!)
90/15 (light)
120/15
130/12
*140/10*

RackDeads:
135/15
225/12
*275/6*

H/S Low Row; 1 Arm:
45/15
70/15
90/12
*105/10*

Cybex Dual Axis Rows:
90/15
110/10
*130/7*

Nautilus Close Grip Pulldowns:
80/15
110/15
*130/12*

DB Shrugs:
60/15
*65/15*

Hyper-extensions w/ Rows:
BW/ 20
BW + 25/ 15
*BW + 25/ 15*


Abs--


----------



## Pony (Jan 31, 2012)

That Prowler is awesome!  Reminds me of my days pushing sheet rock and aqua jacks up and down ramps.  Add some incline/decline to that thing and have some fun 

ps- good luck with the ifbb pro!!


----------



## Sidney (Jan 31, 2012)

Tracy, How many weeks out do you switch from free weights to machines?


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 31, 2012)

Pony said:


> That Prowler is awesome! Reminds me of my days pushing sheet rock and aqua jacks up and down ramps. Add some incline/decline to that thing and have some fun
> 
> ps- good luck with the ifbb pro!!


 
Oooooo, I'm not that tough!  I would die on the inclines/declines.  LOL  

Thanks for stopping by!!!  and for the luck!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 31, 2012)

Sidney said:


> Tracy, How many weeks out do you switch from free weights to machines?


 
I don't.  lol  I just do what I've been doing.  Don't change nothing.  But I do listen to my body and really not trying to strive for PB's.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 31, 2012)

fienelarinsare said:


>


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 31, 2012)

Tues. 1/31

What a yucky day today. I woke up feeling just fine. Did my fasted cardio, ate my breakfast of 1 scoop IML Vanilla Complete Protein w/ 1 T of PB2, 1/2 c. whites scrambled, 1/2 bagel and strawberries and kiwi. Did some work and all of a sudden I started to feel nauseous. I couldn't for the life of me sit there and do more work. I had to go lay down for a nap. Sheesh, the nap turned into 3 hours. LOL Luckily today was a scheduled rest day from lifting. 

Had to pick up daughter from school and then take her to a dentist app't. Never have I ever just dropped her and let her be. But today, just the idea of sitting in that dentist office made me feel even sicker. lol So I just dropped her off and told her if the office lady asks about Mom, just say, Mom was feeling ill. 

Our dentist is less than 5 mins from home. I got home and laid down, again! I ended up oversleeping.....I heard Cam say he was gonna pick up Cheynna from the dentist. I barely remember him saying that. 

2 hours later, I was up and had to get a meal in.

Prayed hard because I needed to get in another cardio session in. 

Completed that....thank goodness! 

Feeling just slightly better, but gonna call it a night. This is early for me, but have a long day ahead of me tomorrow. 

Leg day tomorrow.


----------



## katia (Feb 1, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Tues. 1/31
> 
> What a yucky day today. .


 hope you're feeling better!


----------



## davegmb (Feb 1, 2012)

Glad your feeling better


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 2, 2012)

katia said:


> hope you're feeling better!


 


davegmb said:


> Glad your feeling better


 
Thanks!  Feel a lot better.  One of those freaky days!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 2, 2012)

glad you're feeling better ! nice work on legs last night


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 2, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Trained late tonight. Solo again. I pushed myself as much as I could. On the wide grip pulldowns, I could've done more, but the initial bringing down the weight was a bit of a struggle...it weighed more than me. lol Struggled with the last 2 sets on the initial bring down.


 
We need a video of this, back when I used to go to Golds one guy who was probably 150 soaking wet used to do what ended up looking like full body pulldowns with about 200. Used to be hilarious because he'd actually stand on the seat and actually jump and try to use all his body weight and momentum to try to swing his legs under the pads with the weight.
Usually his GF would have to push his shoulders to help out about half way down.

Wish I had a camera phone back then, because it was hilarious. Dangerous when he was done and let go, but still funny.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 2, 2012)

OH yeah, glad your feeling better as well.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 2, 2012)

ParadiseCup said:


> glad you're feeling better ! nice work on legs last night


 
Thank you babe!



omerta2010 said:


> We need a video of this, back when I used to go to Golds one guy who was probably 150 soaking wet used to do what ended up looking like full body pulldowns with about 200. Used to be hilarious because he'd actually stand on the seat and actually jump and try to use all his body weight and momentum to try to swing his legs under the pads with the weight.
> Usually his GF would have to push his shoulders to help out about half way down.
> 
> Wish I had a camera phone back then, because it was hilarious. Dangerous when he was done and let go, but still funny.


 
lol That is tooo funny!  I'll try and get a vid next time.  



omerta2010 said:


> OH yeah, glad your feeling better as well.


 
Thanks!


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 2, 2012)

Wed. 2/1

Felt so much better today! Yeah! I don't need to be getting sick 3 weeks out. No way Jose! 

Leg day was brutal though. I felt like puking after we did extensions and leg presses. I went to the restroom and was feeling the 'up chuck-ness' coming on. Yuck! Didn't feel any better finishing up....but felt super good after all was said and done. 

Today? I am crippled! Legs are really feeling it. 


Legs--

Leg Extensions:
60/20
80/15
110/12
135/12
*155/7 drop 115/8 drop 55/8 rest/pause 55/8
*(Last time 1 set 150/8)

Hammer Strength Leg Press:
6 plates/ 15
8 plates/ 12
*10 plates/ 10*

This is where I was feeling pukey!!!

Sand Prowler (sand and added weight)
*went back and forth 8x*

*BW Lunges was SuperSet with the sand prowler.* OUCHY!!!


Seated Leg Curls:
80/12
85/10
90/10
95/8
*95/8* (Last time 80/11)

DB Bulgarian Split Squats: (I was dead by this exercise)
25/15
*25/15*


This was the H/S leg press we used.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 2, 2012)

Thurs. 1/2

Blizzard warning in Denver!!! Schools are closed tomorrow. Very rare to cancel school even before the blizzard comes. We shall wait and see how many inches we do get......

We have tickets to the Nuggets/Lakers game tomorrow night. Wonder if they will cancel the game? 

Great training day today. Arms felt really good and strong....well, for the first exercise and then I kind of went down hill from there. LOL But HOLA! 40lb DB curls!!! Yeah baby! 3 weeks out from my show to boot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Although I am dying from my leg training yesterday. My legs felt like lead on the stepmil. omg! Every step was BRUTAL!!!


Arms--

DB Curls:
20/15
25/12
30/10
35/8
*40/6* (nice and controlled too!)

EZ Curls //SuperSet// DB Kickbacks:
75/10 //SS// 25/15
*75/10 //SS// 27.5/15*
65/10 //SS// 27.5/15

LF Preacher Machine:
50/20 (omg, I was dying!)
45/15
45/15

DB Overhead Extensions: (I haven't done these in I don't know how long so started off light, plus it always hurts my right elbow so I was iffy of even trying it out again. I also like doing them on a chair with backing, but someone was using that chair so I used a flat bench instead. I did realize I need the backing for support. Next time)
30/15
35/12
40/10
50/10
*60/6*

Tricep Dip Machine:
110/12
130/10
150/10
*170/8*

Little bit of calves and abs.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 3, 2012)

Your family seems to be really into almost every sport. 

I prefer rope cable overhead extensions to the DB's, they didn't irritate my elbows as much.

Hope you have a great weekend.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 6, 2012)

19 days to go !!


----------



## wraggejxk (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 10, 2012)

2 weeks from now, you will be waking up in AZ


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 11, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Your family seems to be really into almost every sport.
> 
> I prefer rope cable overhead extensions to the DB's, they didn't irritate my elbows as much.
> 
> Hope you have a great weekend.


 
Actually, pretty much.  

I was doing the rope overhead extensions quite a bit, but Cameron wanted me to try the db's to see if I could do 'em with no pain.  I think maybe when I start to go up in weight like the 80's....that is probably when the elbows start to hurt.  

Weekend was great.  And now we approach another weekend again.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 11, 2012)

ParadiseCup said:


> 19 days to go !!


 


ParadiseCup said:


> 2 weeks from now, you will be waking up in AZ


 
Woohoo!  The Heat is ON!


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 11, 2012)

wraggejxk said:


>


----------



## JR. (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice!!! But Built has a point, the smith kinda has a way ove takin your regular motion, on many moves,but keep up the GREAT work!!!


----------



## Pony (Feb 11, 2012)

Just droppin in to say hi and check on your progress.  Im jealous of your prowler workouts!  I wish there was a gym in NYC that had such cool equipment   You look great!  What category are you competing in?


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 28, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 28, 2012)

Kick ass, how did you feel about your first Pro show?


----------



## ParadiseCup (Mar 2, 2012)

time to change this journal title


----------



## ParadiseCup (Mar 5, 2012)

training back and getting ready for St Louis






YouTube Video


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 5, 2012)

On to the next one... One thing I was wondering, now that the criteria isn't as stiff as for BB, how do you see the number & frequency of competition changing for you?


----------



## ParadiseCup (Mar 7, 2012)

glute work...







YouTube Video


----------



## davegmb (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello IG, hope all is well and your training is on course


----------



## ParadiseCup (Mar 21, 2012)

here's a video from pre-judging at the St Louis Pro this past weekend

Tracy Bodner St. Louis Pro 2012 Physique Pre-Judging - YouTube


----------



## ParadiseCup (Mar 26, 2012)

New Orleans !! time to make some slight adjustments to what they are currently wanting in Pro WP


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 28, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Hello IG, hope all is well and your training is on course



Hi Dave!  All is well.  Took a little break from St. Louis show.  Been fun while it lasted.  Back to hardcore training!


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 28, 2012)

ParadiseCup said:


> here's a video from pre-judging at the St Louis Pro this past weekend
> 
> Tracy Bodner St. Louis Pro 2012 Physique Pre-Judging - YouTube





ParadiseCup said:


> New Orleans !! time to make some slight adjustments to what they are currently wanting in Pro WP



I loved my conditioning!  Not too soft and not too hard!  I think it's a great look for WP!  Oh wells, back to the drawing board.  haha


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 28, 2012)

Mrsheavyiron said:


> ^^^yep - they looked like bikini girls to me...



Yeah.....


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 28, 2012)

So I realized I haven't posted much from Phoenix show and St. Louis show.  A little recap:

So, at my last show in Phoenix, there were 5 judges.  I was able to get critique from 4 judges that evening.  Everyone really basically touched on the same thing.  I was told perfect conditioning (?), not too big and not too small.  So that is a good thing right.  I felt I may have been too small when they were comparing me with the "bodybuilder" bodies.  I still think I was, but oh wells.  Great presentation and stage presence.  Several of the judges commented on my lean face.  I have a lean face to begin with even before dieting and when I diet, I have to be oh so careful about my face getting too lean.  I thought it looked pretty good, but that was what 1 of the judges commented on.  I also was told or suggested to change my hair style.  To add dimension to my face, possibly adding volume to my hair, big curls....get rid of the bangs and wear them sweeping to the side....to soften face (I wore my hair straight in Phoenix.  I love it like that.).  Also 2 of the judges said my hair color may be too dark.  LOL  Maybe add highlights one of the judges suggested.  I also wore hoop earrings.  My first time ever wearing hoops and I was told it could've made my face look leaner too???  So suggestion:  wear chandelier earrings.  I spoke to 1 of the same judges days later and he rememberrd that maybe in my tricep pose, my delts and triceps look too big and hard.  Relax on that pose.  Also wanting to see my abs tighter.  My waist is small (23-24"), but I don't have very good abs.  And to work on lifting glutes.

Ok so those were ALL great critiques and I totally took them all to heart going into St. Louis show making the changes needed.

St Lou show I feel I brought my best "softer" package to date.  I changed hair style and added curls and volume, got rid of the bangs and changed it so they sweep to the side (only thing I didn't do was add highlights), changed my earrings, filled out a little more so face can be fuller.  I totally relaxed/didn't flex on all my poses so I wouldn't appear so hard and YES, I was fully aware of my light tan for pre-judging.  That was on purpose because the darker you are the harder you look.  Well, I guess I will not make that mistake again.  You never win really.  If my tan was darker for pre-judging I probably would've been told I was too hard.  Which I was not told that (surprisingly), but guess what???  I was asked how come I didn't pose.  LOL LOL LOL  I did work on my abs a little more between Phoenix and St. Louis and I could see a difference.  I will contiune working on that.  And also lifting my glutes.  I think I made a difference there.  My ass is so tiny to begin with.  LOL  Can someone give me some of their bootay!  hehe

I spoke to 2 judges so far for St. Lou and actually, they both said the opposite.  haha 1 of the judges said he wants to see me "pose".  He said in my front relax shot (I basically kept arms/elbows down and tried to be very relaxed) I looked blocky.    He said try and play around where my delts can pop and add more to shoulder/waist ratio.  Also want to see more detail in my quads    and more peak in my biceps.  And continue working on lifting glutes.  He said hair, make-up, face was good!  The other judge said to hold back on posing my arms and back.  LOL  I didn't pose them at all at this show.  Reason why I am laughing....

So...next show planned is NewOrleans.  I am gonna just do me.  I am going in with tan, I am going to pose hard and display my physique the best that I can.  I know I don't belong in Figure and I am too little for Bodybuilding (heck 5' 2" and 110-112 lbs. on stage.)....I feel this is where I belong or I thought I did. 

Side note from competing:

Cam and I had fun being tourist on Sunday and Monday.  My Mommy, step-dad, sissy and brother all live in the same area so I was able to spend some time with them.  They even came to my show and they were so proud of me.  lol   After the show we all went to eat sushi and on Sunday for lunch we met up at an all-you-can-eat sushi joint.  Yes, we love sushi.  lol

Funny story, but wasn't funny at the time.

We switched hotels on Sunday.  We had dinner with our friends Lisa and Joe and then we checked-in to hotel.  It was probably about 11-11:30.  I was feeling a little sick and laid down for about 30 mins. or so.  Cam woke me up and told me to get in the shower, maybe I would feel better.  He ran me a bath and I got in.  I soaked in it for a bit and then washed up trying to scrub off color/spray tan.  

Got out and hubby was snoring his little heart out.

About 20 mins or so...omg!  The hotel alarm went off and I swear that thing is LOUD!  It was directing us to use the stairs and go down to the lobby.  Holy moly.  I was in my pj's and like, what do I do?  Walk out like this? lol  I put on my track suit and we hurried out.  But that was crazy!!!  I'm glad I wasn't still soaking in the tub.  haha  It was a false alarm.  We probably stayed in lobby for about 25 mins or so and was able to go back to our room.  

Maybe the highlight of our trip.  ha


Here are some photos from St. Lou show.


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 28, 2012)

My Ohana:

Me and my lil sis
Me, Mom and sis
Ohana


----------



## MaxSeg (Apr 1, 2012)

Good luck at your next show, solid training!


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow great pics girl!


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 2, 2012)

Mrsheavyiron said:


> you looked great - I hope that New Orleans knows better what WP should look like.



Thank you MHI! It has been frustrating the look they are picking.  I'll be totally honest.  Yanno, they are saying NOW (after not picking figure'ish girls for pro cards last year) they want a figure-look.  Omg!  I have not looked like a figure girl in years!  LOL  How can the award me a pro card last year and now say this year, "We want figure +20%"  -OR- "WE want figure without heels".  I am not gonna rant.  I am not gonna rant.  LOL LOL

Thanks though!  It means a lot to me because I know you know I worked my ass off.  hehe


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 2, 2012)

MaxSeg said:


> Good luck at your next show, solid training!



Hi Max!  Thanks for stopping by!  I'm working hard!


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 2, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Wow great pics girl!



Thanks heavy!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 3, 2012)

You look great Tracy, your hard work is evident.  Good luck in New Orleans!


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 3, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> You look great Tracy, your hard work is evident.  Good luck in New Orleans!



Thank you.  Not what the judges want.  Don't know what else to do.


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 3, 2012)

Back on the bandwagon.

Stackin' for Nawlins, IronMagLabs style!


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey you lookin great. Just keep doing your best and sooner or later they will figure out what the hell they want in the WP category.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Apr 3, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Hey you lookin great. Just keep doing your best and sooner or later they will figure out what the hell they want in the WP category.


well said


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 9, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Hey you lookin great. Just keep doing your best and sooner or later they will figure out what the hell they want in the WP category.



Thanks for your support!

How have you been btw?


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 9, 2012)

Mrsheavyiron said:


> looks like a good stack to me!



Looks kind of familiar huh?


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 9, 2012)

mrsheavyiron said:


> i do know how hard you work! Your discipline amazes me.



thank you!!!


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 9, 2012)

ParadiseCup said:


> well said



Love you Cam!


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 9, 2012)

Mon. 4/9

*IG is BACK!!!*  I lost a bit of motivation coming out of St. Louis show and couldn't find my way home.  Took a tiny break from the diet, eating clean at home, but if I went out to eat with my family or friends, I just ordered what I wanted.  That went on for about 2 weeks.  At that point I was 12 weeks out from Nawlins so like a light switch.  Diet was switched back on.

Training took a bit of a hit.  I was in the gym, but kind of not knowing what to do; not sure what direction to take.  Hubby was thinking we start doing Upper body/Lower body workouts.  Tried it for 1 day and bah!  Not for me!  For about 2 weeks we did the usual, traditional type of training.  2 bodyparts a day, about 18-20 sets total.  Since the weather is warming up, we started back doing track work on Sundays (now that I like!)

But I needed to get my motivation back.  I wanted to get back that feeling of "I can't wait to go in the gym and train today!"  You know that *JOY* and *PASSION* of training!  

After much thinking and going back and forth.*I got my MOJO back! * *FST-7!!!* I did it a couple of times in the past and I really liked it a lot!  So I'm back FULL FORCE.  Day 1 today and I LOVED it!  I was motivated and excited to get in the gym and train!  Nuthin' gonna stop me now!  *Nawlins baby....here I come!*


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 9, 2012)

*FST-7 Training*

Here is my customized plan for training principle called FST-7.  FST stands for Fascia Stretch Training, and the seven refers to the seven sets performed for the final exercise of a target bodypart.  

This program likes to stay within the rep range of 8-12 reps unless noted to do more.  For "FST-7" it is performed for your final exercise of your target bodypart.  You will do 7 sets/ 8-12 reps with about 30-45 seconds between sets.

A question that is asked quite often is should the weight be constant as the seven sets go on?  It can be, but it???s perfectly fine to reduce the weight one or two times as needed to stay in the proper rep range. There may also be times when you need to increase the weight, but this happens less often.

I am focusing on Shoulders, Rear Delts, Hamstrings and Back Width.

My split will be as followed:

Day 1- Shoulders, Rear Delts and Triceps
Day 2- Hamstrings and Quads
Day 3- Back, Biceps and Calves


Workout 1- *Shoulders, Rear Delts and Triceps*

Smith Presses to front: 3 sets/ 8-12 reps
DB Front Raise: 3 sets/ 8-12 reps
EZ Upright Rows: 3 sets/ 8-12 reps

*FST-7:  DB Side Laterals: 7 sets/ 8-12 reps*

Rear Delt Machine: 3 sets/ 8-12 reps

*FST-7: Rope Facepulls: 7 sets/ 8-12 reps*

Close-Grip Bench Press: 3 sets/ 8-12 reps
EZ Pushdowns: 3 sets/ 8-12 reps


Workout 2- *Hamstrings and Quads*

Lying Leg Curls: 3 sets/ 8-12 reps
Smith Sumo Squats: 3 sets/ 8-12 reps
DB Plie Squats: 3 sets/ 8-12 reps

*FST-7:  Seated Leg Curls: 7 sets/ 8-12 reps*

Leg Extensions: 3 sets/ 8-12 reps
Hack Squats: 3 sets/ 8-12 reps
Adductor //SuperSet//  Abductors: 3 sets/ 8-12 reps
Walking Lunges: 100 steps


Workout 3- *Back, Biceps and Calves*

Unassisted Pull-ups: 3 sets to failure each set
Hammer Strength Pulldowns: 3 sets/ 8-12 reps
Hammer Strength 1 Arm Rows: 3 sets/ 8-12 reps 
Standing Straight Arm Pulldowns: 3 sets/ 8-12 reps

*FST-7:  Close Grip Pulldowns: 7 sets/ 8-12 reps*

Alternate DB Curls: 3 sets/ 8-12 reps
EZ Bar Curls: 3 sets/ 8-12 reps

Standing Calf Raises: 3 sets/ 8-12 reps
Seated Calf: 3 sets/ 8-12 reps


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 9, 2012)

DAY 1!  

Mon. 4/9

*Shoulders, Rear Delts and Triceps*

Smith Presses to front: 3 sets/ 8-12 reps
(warm-up: 20/15 and 50/12)
60/12
70/10
80/10

DB Front Raise: 3 sets/ 8-12 reps
17.5/15
22.5/12
25/12

After these 2 exercises, I had such a mean pump!  omg!  My delts were so achy and crazy!  Loved it!

EZ Upright Rows: 3 sets/ 8-12 reps
40/15
50/12
60/10

FST-7: DB Side Laterals: 7 sets/ 8-12 reps
20/12
17.5/12
17.5/10 X 5 

Rear Delt Machine: 3 sets/ 8-12 reps
50/12
60/10
60/9

FST-7: Rope Facepulls: 7 sets/ 8-12 reps
60/12
65/12 X3
65/10 X3

Close-Grip Bench Press: 3 sets/ 8-12 reps
65/12
75/9
80/8

EZ Pushdowns: 3 sets/ 8-12 reps
50/15
60/12
70/8


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 10, 2012)

omg!  So I am sore from my workout last night.  Delts rarely get sore on me and ooooo, I feel the pain!  Rear delts are like...OUCHY!  Love it!

A little re-arranging of training schedule.  Hubby won't be able to make it to the gym tonight so I'll be driving it solo.  So I'm gonna hit back instead of leggies.  Leggies will be on Thurs.

We have a super busy, hectic schedule this week.  Trying to get in all my cardio sessions and training and working around son's baseball practices, daughter has a parent graduation meeting at school Wed evening and this Sat we have our first NQ show that I am judging but we are driving (an hour) on Fri for check-in and staying in Boulder the entire weekend.  So it's kind of nuts around here!  Trying not to stress because stressing ain't gonna change my schedule.  Just gotta "DO".  

BBL with Back training.  Woooohoooo!


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 10, 2012)

Tues. 4/10

WOW!   I am sore!  

I went to a different 24 hour location tonight.  Cameron didn't come to the gym so this location is a little bit closer to home.  Different machines and cables.  The Hammer Strength pulldowns was a bit tricky when I had more weight on it.  I couldn't bring the weight down and then hook my thighs underneath the thighs pads so I had to ask some random guy to help me get it down.  LOL  

I ended up doing more sets on the H/S Low Row machine since I was trying to figure out starting weight.  That ended up taxing me out for the rest of my workout.  Won't be doing that again, but I guess I won't need to now that I figured out what weight I needed to stay within 8-12 rep range.  


Back, Biceps and Calves:

Unassisted Pull-ups: (3 sets to failure each set)
12+10+7=29RP

Hammer Strength Pulldowns: 3 sets/ 8-12 reps
70/12
110/10
120/8

Hammer Strength 1 Arm Low Rows: 3 sets/ 8-12 reps 
35/15
45/15
60/12
70/12
85/10

Standing Rope Straight Arm Pulldowns: 3 sets/ 8-12 reps
40/15
45/12
50/9

FST-7: Close Grip Pulldowns: 7 sets/ 8-12 reps
70/12
70/12
80/12
80/12
90/12
90/9
90/8

Alternate DB Curls: 3 sets/ 8-12 reps
17.5/12
20/11
25/8

EZ Bar Curls: 3 sets/ 8-12 reps
35/12
45/10
55/6+4=10RP 

Standing Calf Raises: 3 sets/ 8-12 reps
100/12
120/12
160/12

Seated Calf: 3 sets/ 8-12 reps 
170/12
190/12
210/12


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 11, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> How have you been btw?




Not to bad, back is healed up from last year so now trying to be smart on my programs. 

Finally the last week or so have gotten serious about looking to see what's out there for a new job. This one expects about 60-70hrs a week just because that's what I've been doing, with absolutely no appreciation what so ever from them. 

Did you get a chance to relax and get a few cheats in over easter?


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 11, 2012)

FST-7 sounds interesting that's for sure. 

Next time your feeling sadistic you might think about this one by Gaz here on the board: getlifting.info » The GetBodybuilding Training System

That's what I have been doing between my strength programs. This is my second round on it, and I know Juggernaut has done it as well.


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 11, 2012)

Mrsheavyiron said:


> ^^^It's good to have to use different machines once in a while. Looks like you had a good workout!



Yeah but I also want to see progress so I have to use the same machines next time. lol  Maybe I will go to this gym just for back day. haha  

Thank you!


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 11, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Not to bad, back is healed up from last year so now trying to be smart on my programs.
> 
> Finally the last week or so have gotten serious about looking to see what's out there for a new job. This one expects about 60-70hrs a week just because that's what I've been doing, with absolutely no appreciation what so ever from them.
> 
> Did you get a chance to relax and get a few cheats in over easter?



Well training smart is good.  We only get 1 body and we need to take care of it.  Plus we ain't getting any younger the last I heard.....(drats!  lol)

Ahhhh...best of luck in the job search.  I hear ya'!  All that work and time you put into your job and just getting acknowledged would be a nice.  Not asking for much there.  I pray you find something better!

I had 1 cheat on Easter but we went to get fro-yo afterwards so it was a great cheat I must say.


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 11, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> FST-7 sounds interesting that's for sure.
> 
> Next time your feeling sadistic you might think about this one by Gaz here on the board: getlifting.info » The GetBodybuilding Training System
> 
> That's what I have been doing between my strength programs. This is my second round on it, and I know Juggernaut has done it as well.



Ok, I'll check that out.  I'm not looking to put any more size on.  Just want to refine my physique going into shows this year.  I guess wait and see how this division evolves and go from there.


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 11, 2012)

Wed. 4/11

No lifting today.  Did my double cardio.  45 mins in the am/fasted and 30 mins in the pm.

Daughter is graduating in 25 days.  We had a parent meeting tonight and as I was sitting in the auditorium, I just couldn't believe that she is graduating.  It was like yesterday when I brought her home from the hospital.  Sooo crazy!!!

I was able to sneak some time in today to get a much need mani and pedi and sit in those amazing massage chairs.  lol  I didn't realize DOMS from back workout yesterday until I got in that chair and when I powered on the massage, I almost jumped out of the chair.  lol  Ouch!  I am sore!  

Anyhoooooo, I tried that new polish Shellac and oooo I love it!  Polish looks amazing and shiny!  No drying time which is the one big reason I hated regular polish.  It took forever for it to dry!  I couldn't do anything for hours.  This is cool!

I'm really loving oatmeal!!!  I get it couple of times a day for now and I tried putting Walden Farms Apple Butter in it and O.M.G.!  It is so delish!  Nom Nom!  I can't wait to have it again tomorrow!!!

I also found Goldfish Honey Whole Wheat bread.  So adorable!  I made my salmon burger tonight and toasted the nemo bread and added some saute' mushrooms and lettuce.  So good!


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 11, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Well training smart is good.  We only get 1 body and we need to take care of it.  Plus we ain't getting any younger the last I heard.....(drats!  lol)


 no way, next thing I know your going to tell me there is no Santa Clause or Easter Bunny either. 


IslandGirl said:


> Ahhhh...best of luck in the job search.  I hear ya'!  All that work and time you put into your job and just getting acknowledged would be a nice.  Not asking for much there.  I pray you find something better!


I'm trying to take my time and not push it, I'm one of the lucky ones who actually still has a good paying job. So I can be a little picky **crossing fingers and knocking on wood**


IslandGirl said:


> I had 1 cheat on Easter but we went to get fro-yo afterwards so it was a great cheat I must say.


That sounds like a fun cheat, the fro-yo places are invading our area out here, in the last year 4 have moved in and I still haven't checked them out yet.  lol maybe this weekend. 



IslandGirl said:


> Ok, I'll check that out.  I'm not looking to put any more size on.  Just want to refine my physique going into shows this year.  I guess wait and see how this division evolves and go from there.


Just do your best and it'll come around in time.   And wanted to share since I know how much you like to beat your logbook and the other hardcore training protocols.


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 12, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> no way, next thing I know your going to tell me there is no Santa Clause or Easter Bunny either.
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


...


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 24, 2012)

Sun. 4/15

Got home from a hectic weekend of judging The Northern Colorado. Almost 200 competitors. What a show! Seriously it was non-stop judging from morning till evening show. Whew! Loved the WP competitors!!! Had fun with that! All the woman looked great. I believe there were about 10 total. Great turnout! Steve Kuclo was the guest poser. He looked great and what a great guy.

Had a semi-cheat last night at CCF, Miso Salmon and sweet potato fries. And then today for lunch we checked out a pizza joint in Boulder -Cosmos- that is suppose to be the best pizza in town. It was yummy! Love pizza but can't eat it all the time.

Took a nap when we got home and then got ready to hit the gym. Legs. Trained solo tonight.


*Legs*

Lying Leg Curls:
45/15 (warmup)
50/12
55/12
65/10

Smith Sumo Squats:
50/12
70/12
90/12

DB Plie Squats:
50/12
60/12
70/12
80/12

FST-7/Seated Leg Curl:
50/12
50/12
55/12
55/12
60/10
60/10
60/10

Leg Extensions:
60/15 (warmup)
70/12
80/10
85/10

Hack Squats:
90/12
110/12
140/12

Adductor //SuperSet// Abductor:
115/15 //SS// 115/15
130/15 //SS// 130/15
145/12 //SS// 145/12

Walking Lunges:
140 steps


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 24, 2012)

Mon. 4/16

Son had a baseball game this afternoon. Hit the gym after the game. Trained Solo again. Trained at a different gym tonight, different cables and machines. 

Serious DOMS from leg workout last night. Ouch! 


*Shoulders/ Rear Delts and Triceps:*

Smith Shoulder Presses:
40/12 (warmup)
50/12
70/10
80/7

DB Front Raises:
20/12
22.5/12
27.5/12

EZ Upright Rows:
50/12
70/12
75/9

FST-7/DB Side Laterals:
17.5/12
17.5/12
15/12
15/12
15/10
15/10
15/10

FST-7/Rope Face Pulls:
70/12
70/12
70/12
80/10
80/10
80/10
80/8

EZ Pushdowns:
60/12
70/12
80/12

Nautilus Tricep Extensions:
80/12
95/12
110/10


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 24, 2012)

Wed. 4/18

Trained at a new gym tonight. Really like the different equipment. They have these new machines I've never seen before. More like circuit type training, called Matrix. Pretty cool. Very smooth and the system tracks your rep count, activity time and rest period. Super neat! They have a glute one that I can't wait to try. And I saw a lateral raise that I was interested in. Most lateral machines I've used in the past never fits my short limbs. I have yet to find one that works for my body. I tried it tonight just for kicks, and YES! I think it will work for me. Can't wait to try it on shoulder day. They also have a back extension machine. I'm excited to try that out too.

Most of their plate loaded equipment is Life Fitness. I saw a Iso-Lateral Kneeing leg curl machine. Armbrust gym has that one, but I think it's a Hammer Strength, but it looks exactly like it so I'm excited to try that on leg day. Also their leg press machine looks super smooth! Excited for that one! They also have a V-squat that you can use either front facing or rear facing. So excited! I think I am going to love this gym! I feel like a little kid in a candy store. Ahhhh!!!

Today was 

*Back, Biceps and Calves:*

LF High Row:
90/15 (warm-up)
110/12
140/10
150/8

LF 1 Arm Row:
45/12
70/12
90/10

Matrix Seated Row:
50/15 (just trying out weight)
55/12
65/12
80/10

FST-7--Close Grip Pulldowns w/ D attachments:
60/12
70/12
80/12
80/11
80/10
80/10
80/9


DB Curls: (grip in left hand was feeling odd)
20/12
22.5/12
25/8

EZ Curls: (love that they have smaller weights in the pre-weighted ez bars!)
30/15
40/12
50/10
60/6

(left hand was holding me back on biceps)

Matrix Calf Extension Sled:
80/15
120/15
140/12

Matrix Calf Extension-Single leg:
20/12 x3


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 24, 2012)

Thurs. 4/19

Leg Day in my new gym! Yeehaw!!! Trained Solo though. 


Matrix Lying Leg Curl:
40/15
50/15
60/12
70/11
80/8

LF Iso-Lateral Kneeling Curl:
15/10
15/10
17.5/8

Matrix Glute:
30/12
35/12
35/12
40/10

DB Plie' Squats:
65/15
70/15
70/15


LF Leg Press:
90/15
270/15
450/12
540/10 (light! training 4 Physique. lol)

Smith Squats: (ok this was a little weird. the rack unhooks the opposite way which I'm not used to so I had a difficult time using this smith)
50/12
70/12
70/12

Matrix Leg Extensions:
50/15
60/12
60/12
65/10

Post 5 hours and I am already sore. I need one of those railing by the potty for my bathroom. OUCHY!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 24, 2012)

Solid workouts as usual Tracy!


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 24, 2012)

I remember a golds I went to about 8 ys ago that had some systems that sound like those Matrix units. 

Sounds like the quality has gotten alot better. 

Great looking workouts.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi IG, nice to see you back like your new avatar picture. I finally worked out how to post pictures on this site, so I've posted some and hopefully can post some more at the end of the year and see an improvement. Any comps coming up?


----------



## IslandGirl (May 2, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Solid workouts as usual Tracy!



Heyyyyy!   How the heck are you???  What have you been up to?  Speak to me.  LOL


----------



## IslandGirl (May 2, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> I remember a golds I went to about 8 ys ago that had some systems that sound like those Matrix units.
> 
> Sounds like the quality has gotten alot better.
> 
> Great looking workouts.



Yeah it really is pretty awesome!  I love 'em!  Workouts are finally coming around.  Although I was sick.....but back in bizness again!


----------



## IslandGirl (May 2, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Hi IG, nice to see you back like your new avatar picture. I finally worked out how to post pictures on this site, so I've posted some and hopefully can post some more at the end of the year and see an improvement. Any comps coming up?




Hey Dave!  Thank you on avatar.  It's from a shoot I just did last Friday.  4 hour shoot, but tons of fun!

I'll come check out your pics!  

Next comp is 7.5 weeks out.  GreaterGulfStates in NewOrleans!  Yipee Skipee!


----------



## IslandGirl (May 2, 2012)

Mon. 4/30

I was sick all week, probably close to 10 days. Horrible allergies. Ear ache, sore throat, watery eyes, running nose (poor nose got all raw), body aches from head to toe. I was in poor shape. I got all of my 7 meals in every day and AM fasted cardio, but when the sun went down, I was down. PM cardio was difficult to accomplish. Lifting was non-existant. 

Last Friday I had a shoot schedule with an awesome photographer here in Co. I didn't want to cancel because 1) I've always wanted to shoot with him and 2) He is always booked. I prayed hard I would feel better and when Friday was here....I felt a tad bit better. Sat through my 2.5 hour hair and make-up appointment. Shoot was about 4 hours. Wow! But I know we got some really good stuff. So far I have gotten 2 images and I love it! 

Saturday we had our Center Stage posing clinic that will run every Sat probably until fall shows are done. Sunday took daughter shopping to find shoes for graduation and prom. But by Sunday evening, I was pooped! I may have pushed it too hard.

Monday.....slept in. Was really antsy to get back in the gym. I miss training! 

I took my Nitro4 by IronMagLabs and holy moly! Had a great workout and PM cardio was a breeze! I found myself a cardio stalker. haha On the stepmil whenever I double stepped it this guy thought he needed to double step it too. When I side stepped it, he side stepped it. When I kicked back, he kicked back. Too funny!

Legs--

Leg Extensions:
50/20
70/15
80/12
90/10

Lying Leg Curls:
50/12
60/12
70/10

DB SLDL:
45/12
60/12
70/10

DB Plie' Squats:
70/15
75/15
80/15
80/15
85/8 (db slipping out of my hand. still had more reps in me)

Hoist Leg Press:
100/15
130/15
150/15
180/15 (this was entire stack. ROM was short, but made the most of it)

Block Pushes: 
6x

BW Lunges:
100 double pump
100 single pump

Glute Thrust on Bosu:
25 X4


----------



## IslandGirl (May 2, 2012)

Tues. 5/1

Not 100% healthy yet, but very close to it! Yeah!

Had a great lift tonight! Felt strong and pumps and vascularity was awesome! Love my Nitro4! And also on HaloforHer. I bumped to 3 right about the time I got sick so I hadn't really had a chance to test out the "strength" waters until now. I've gotten stronger. Love it! 

Back/Rear Delts and Biceps:

H/S Pulldowns:
90/15
110/12
140/12
140/12

H/S 1 Arm Rows:
70/15
90/12
115/8 or 10. (We got a video of this set and I actually think I did 8 on one side and 10 on the other. lol I'll need to see the vid again.)

Low Cable Rows:
75/12
90/12
120/10

FST-7-->Straight Arm Pulldowns w/ Rope:
40/12
40/12
40/11
40/12
40/12
50/8
50/8

Rear Delt Machine:
50/8 X3


DB Curls:
17.5/15
25/12
32.5/10
35/5

EZ Curls:
55/12
60/6


----------



## omerta2010 (May 2, 2012)

Is the Nitro4 just a pre-workout?

Sorry to hear the allergies kicked your butt, but your back now.  

Maybe the little forced rest will give your body a slight breather as well and be ready for these new workouts. 

? on the "Straight Arm Pulldowns w/ Rope" I've always done them with a straight bar, have you done them that way and if so what's the difference? 

Welcome back again.


----------



## davegmb (May 3, 2012)

Yeah I've never seen them done with a rope either! 
IG, is your husband your coach or do you just workout together and you don't bother with a coach?


----------



## AustinGal (May 3, 2012)

I'm loving your workouts and might steal some ideas
Keep kicking ass!

B


----------



## IslandGirl (May 3, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Is the Nitro4 just a pre-workout?
> 
> Sorry to hear the allergies kicked your butt, but your back now.
> 
> ...



I take Nitro4 as a pre-workout.  IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Nitro4

Yeah allergies are a bad boy!  I was down for the count.  Miserable.  When I couldn't take it anymore (I dislike medication only because of how some makes me feel), but 2 people on fb specifically recommended Zyrtec so I had Cam go out and get it.  I can't take it during the day.  It makes me feel weird.  I have to take it right at bedtime.  It did help though.  Dried out my poor nose.  lol  

Rest was good.  Body felt good.  Felt strong in the gym.  Yeah!

I've done them both ways.  With ez bar and rope.  I'll alternate it every now and then.  With the rope I can get down lower and deeper (learned this from Phil Heath).  There's that area in the lower back that I can't get with an ez bar.  With the ez bar, I come just to about the navel.  I feel it at the insertion of the lats.  That's the prime focus.


----------



## IslandGirl (May 3, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Yeah I've never seen them done with a rope either!
> IG, is your husband your coach or do you just workout together and you don't bother with a coach?



Really?  I learned that from Phil and he always does it in his video.  One of 'em.

Cameron is my coach, trainer, chef, chauffeur, travel agent (lol.  he books all our flights, car etc....) No, but yes, he and I train in the gym together.  He is basically a quiet trainer, with me.  He's not a "get in yo face" kind of trainer.  I wonder sometimes if that is something that would motivate me more in the gym?  I'm actually cracking up here.  I think that would be a good thread to start.  Anyways, so he and I train together and if he can't make it to the gym I also attack it solo.  He also does my nutrition plans.  He's pretty much, Ah-mazing!


----------



## IslandGirl (May 3, 2012)

AustinGal said:


> I'm loving your workouts and might steal some ideas
> Keep kicking ass!
> 
> B



Hey!  Thank you.  Go right ahead!  I'm kicking it!  I'm kicking it!  

Weekend is approaching.  We just recently started our posing clinics, every Sat.  Love seeing the team.  The all motivate me.  Fun times.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 3, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Heyyyyy!   How the heck are you???  What have you been up to?  Speak to me.  LOL


Hey!  I am doing well.  I see YOU are doing great.  Kick butt and don't take any prisoners in New Orleans!!


----------



## fatsopower (May 3, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Hey Dave!  Thank you on avatar.  It's from a shoot I just did last Friday.  4 hour shoot, but tons of fun!
> ....
> 
> Next comp is 7.5 weeks out.  GreaterGulfStates in NewOrleans!  Yipee Skipee!



so that pic is from about 9 weeks out? wow! have been reading through some logs, to get some inspiration before hitting another "annoying" cardio session - and it's all here - thanks!


----------



## IslandGirl (May 3, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey!  I am doing well.  I see YOU are doing great.  Kick butt and don't take any prisoners in New Orleans!!



Great to hear!  I will be in here more as time permits, but I'm glag to hear all is well.

I'm doing OK.  Just got back from being a sick girl.  But I'm feeling good now.  Although I tweaked my wrist today doing DB laterals.  Ugh!  So mad at myself!  I had some Rock Sauce in my workout bag so I applied some of that on the injured spot and re-wrapped my wrist wraps.  Dun Dun Dun!  What is next???  haha

I'm gonna just bring the best of me to NewOrleans.  The judges may not like it, but I feel a lot more confident when I am harder and in shape.  We'll see.  I may have to conform just a little.  Boo!

Anyways, have a great weekend!


----------



## IslandGirl (May 3, 2012)

fatsopower said:


> so that pic is from about 9 weeks out? wow! have been reading through some logs, to get some inspiration before hitting another "annoying" cardio session - and it's all here - thanks!



My avatar pic was about 8 weeks out.  I was sitting about 114-115 lbs. there.  I'm 5'2".  Stage weight is usually around 110-112 lbs.  

I hear ya' on the cardio.  It ain't as much fun to me as lifting iron.  Glad my log could be of some assistance to your cardio motivation.  Yeehaw!  

Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## IslandGirl (May 3, 2012)

Here are a few phone shots of my shoot last week.  Quality and lighting isn't the best, but kind of shows a little bit of what my awesome photographer probably captured.

We also did a water scene in one of my outfits.  I think Cam may have a better shot than what I have on my phone.


----------



## Pony (May 3, 2012)

I want your abs!


----------



## gymdiva (May 4, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Here are a few phone shots of my shoot last week.  Quality and lighting isn't the best, but kind of shows a little bit of what my awesome photographer probably captured.
> 
> We also did a water scene in one of my outfits.  I think Cam may have a better shot than what I have on my phone.




heels and twins....my favorite things!


----------



## ParadiseCup (May 8, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Here are a few phone shots of my shoot last week.  Quality and lighting isn't the best, but kind of shows a little bit of what my awesome photographer probably captured.
> 
> We also did a water scene in one of my outfits.  I think Cam may have a better shot than what I have on my phone.


very sexy !!


----------



## IslandGirl (May 8, 2012)

Pony said:


> I want your abs!



It's not where I want them to be right now.  Give me a couple more weeks!  You are too sweet Pony!



gymdiva said:


> heels and twins....my favorite things!



Yum!  



ParadiseCup said:


> very sexy !!



I workout!


----------



## IslandGirl (May 8, 2012)

Thurs. 5/3

So one of my pet peeves in the gym is when all the littler weights are all gone from the weight rack and there is noone to be seen around.  Where did all the weights go to?  Seriously, we have 2 sets and both sides those little weights were no where to be seen!  I was heated!  That combined with not setting my mind in the right place, makes for an injury.  Argh!  Just great!  Hurt my left wrist doing 27.5 db laterals.  I knew that was gonna be a stupid move.  I had done a set of 17.5 for laterals and those db's were gone as quick as I set them down.  The smallest db on the rack were the 27.5.  I waited for a bit to see if anyone would appear with the smaller weights, but nothing.  So I grabbed the 27.5 and proceeded to do my set.  First rep, BAM, I felt my left wrist/the outside of it, tweak.  I continued on with my set hoping it was nothing.  8 reps and I couldn't do anymore.  I didn't have any rock tape on me, but I had some rock sauce in my backpack so I applied some of that.  

This was my workout today-

Delts and Triceps:  

Seated DB Presses:
25/15
30/15
40/12
45/10

DB Laterals:
17.5/15
27.5/8  DONE!

EZ Upright Rows:
Only bar: 12  X3

DB Front Raises: (20's suddenly appeared!)
17.5/12
20/12
20/12

H/S Pin Shoulder Press:
60/12
70/12
80/10
90/7


LF Tricep Extensions:
40/15
50/12
50/12
50/12

LF Dip Machine:
50/15
70/12
90/10


So my wrist felt a little better after applying the rock sauce.  I went home and wrapped wrist with rock tape and hoping for the best the next couple of days.


----------



## IslandGirl (May 8, 2012)

Mon. 5/7

What a weekend!  Friday night we went to the Nuggets/Lakers game.  That was a ton of fun!  Had dinner at Texas Roadhouse before the game.

Sat. we had our posing clinic from 4-6 pm.  Then we went to Roadhouse again for dinner.  Love spending time with my Team.  Always fun times!

Sun. went to the field and did some track work.  Hit CCF afterwards for my cheat meal.  Yum!  We all shared several appetizers then I shared a burger with my gf and then we all ordered cheesecake (5 different ones) and we all shared it.  6 of us.  We also celebrated my sons 13th birthday.  O.M.G.  He is a teenager!  Where did all these year go?  Crazy!

I was also asked to guest pose at the Steel City Bodybuilding on June 30th here in Pueblo/Colorado.  About 2 hours away.  I have some great ideas for posing routine.  I also asked several of my girls if they want to do a performance with me.  So we're coming up with something really sexy!  ~Lady Marmalade~  So excited!  

Trained solo tonight.  The gym I went to is the gym that doesn't have good leg equipment so I traded back for legs tonight.  I will hit legs tomorrow.  


Back/Biceps:

Pull-ups:  
12/10/8= 30RP

Wide Grip Pulldowns:
80/15
110/12
120/10
140/8 (I can barely get the weight down myself.  It weighs more than me.  And after my set, I go flying up. lol)

Rack Deads:
135/15
185/15
225/15
315/5 drop set 225/15

H/S Low Row/1 Arm:
45/15
70/12
90/10

Cybex Double Axis Row:
90/12
110/10
120/10


DB Curls:
20/12
22.5/12
30/8

High Cable Curls/2 Arms:
25/15
35/10
40/8


Back Extension Machine:
105/20
120/20
135/15
150/15


*Oh and wrist is better! No pain! Thanks to RockTape!


----------



## davegmb (May 9, 2012)

Some heavy rack deads there IG


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 9, 2012)

Good to hear the wrist is healed.  No injury is good, but wrist injuries suck!

Nice rack pulls!!


----------



## IslandGirl (May 9, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Some heavy rack deads there IG



I'm trying.  I don't do them as often now.  I'm not trying to get my back all big and muscular anymore.  LOL  It's not like I put on muscle easily, but just maintaining what I got basically.  Sort of.  This Physique division has gotten me all confused.  I surely ain't gonna try and lose muscle because they are always changing their criteria.  So just going with the flow for right now.

Thank you!


----------



## IslandGirl (May 9, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Good to hear the wrist is healed.  No injury is good, but wrist injuries suck!
> 
> Nice rack pulls!!



HEY!  I love your new avatar!  You've been working hard!  Looking good!

Yeah, so glad my wrist in healed.  I swear I was about in tears when I injured it.  All these thoughts went flashing through my head.  I thought, oh great!  I'm 7 weeks out from my show and now I'm doomed.  That RockTape stuff is amazing.  Love it!

Thanks.  I was a little bummed about only getting 5 reps, but I quickly reminded myself that it ain't the end of the world.  haha


----------



## AustinGal (May 10, 2012)

Yay for fast healing wrists. 7 weeks is a short amount of time but you look like you're rolling with the punches and getting it done!


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 10, 2012)

Great Journal! Found it a little late, but hey, keep up the good work


----------



## IslandGirl (May 10, 2012)

AustinGal said:


> Yay for fast healing wrists. 7 weeks is a short amount of time but you look like you're rolling with the punches and getting it done!



I know!  I can't be out of the gym!   I need to train!!!  I'm intense so no time to waste!  hehe

Thanks girl!


----------



## IslandGirl (May 10, 2012)

MrSaturatedFat said:


> Great Journal! Found it a little late, but hey, keep up the good work



Hi there!  Thank you!  I'm trying!  Training hard!


----------



## IslandGirl (May 10, 2012)

(updating log)

Tues. 5/8

Trained solo again tonight.  Cam has so much going on.  

Watched some leg videos of Kai Green training.  I needed some motivation for tonights workout.  Love his training.  So intense!  

Legs--

Lying Leg Curls:
40/15
50/12
60/10

DB SLDL:

40/15
55/12
70/8

DB Plie Squats:
70/15
75/15
80/15

Leg Extensions:
70/15
75/15
90/12
100/10

Smith Squats:
50/12
70/12
100/12
150/8

Walking Lunges:
216 steps (LOL) (Sounds odd.  I went back and forth my gym floor 12x)

Bosu Ball Glute Thrusts:
100 reps

Practice posing


----------



## IslandGirl (May 11, 2012)

Thurs. 5/10

Wow, today was a complete rest day from son's baseball game or practice.  Seems like a first.  

Delts/ Rear Delts/ Triceps

Seated DB Press:
20/15
30/12
35/12
40/12
50/10

LF Side Lateral Machine:
20/12
25/12
30/10

DB Front Raises:
17.5/15
20/12
27.5/12

H/S MTS Shoulder Press Machine:
30/15
40/12
50/12

Low Pulley Rope FacePulls: (first time doing them on this cable.  pretty good)
30/15
30/15
40/12
50/12


Rope Pushdowns:
40/15
50/12
50/6 
50/6 (wow, couldn't do anymore.  I just went kaput.)

LF Tricep Dips:
70/15
80/12
90/10

Practice posing
Sushi post-workout


----------



## IslandGirl (May 11, 2012)

Mmmmm. I made these amazing muffins!!!

Recipe:

IslandGirl's Protein Muffins-

 2 scoop IronMagLabs COMPLETE protein powder
 --(I used 1 scoop dutch chocolate and 1 scoop french vanilla)  IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Complete Protein Rx
 3/4 c. liquid egg whites
1/2 T. baking powder
 1/2 t. cinnamon
 1/4 t. pumpkin pie spice
 1 cap vanilla extract
 6 packets of splenda

 Pre-heat oven at 350
 Mix ingredients in a blender.  Pour batter into 8 muffins cups sprayed with pam.  Bake for about 10 mins (quick check if done. stick a toothpick in center of muffin.  if toothpick comes out clean, they are done).  Don't over bake or they will be dry.  I topped mines with Walden Farms strawberry syrup and chocolate syrup.  

 4 muffins:
 175 calories
 2 fat
 5.5 carbs
 32 protein


----------



## IslandGirl (May 18, 2012)

Updating:....

Fri. 5/11

Trained solo tonight.  Had a great workout.  Was strong and felt happy that I did everything on my own.  I usually have Cam there to do initial lift offs for me which really does help out a lot, but when he ain't there with me in the gym, I rarely ask anyone.  


Back and Biceps:

Straight bar Pulldows to front:
80/15
100/15
120/12
130/12  (these weight are heavier than me and I always go flying up after my last rep.  lol)

Nautilus Close-Grip:  (Love this machine!  Totally feel it in the lats.  The entire stack goes up to 170#.  Wow, too bad for some guys. lol)
90/15
120/12
140/12
150/9

H/S Low Row/1 Arm:
70/12
90/12
115/10

Cybex Dual Axis Row:
110/12
120/10
130/8

DB Shrugs:
55/15
65/15
75/15

DB Curls:
20/15
25/12
30/8

High Cables Curls:
30/15
35/10
40/6


----------



## IslandGirl (May 18, 2012)

Mon. 5/14

Happy Birthday to my hubby Cameron.  Went for sushi post w/o.


Legs:

Leg Press:
6 plates: 15
10 plates: 12
14 plates: 12
16 plates: 10
18 plates: 10
18 plates: 10

Matrix Glute Machine:
30/12
35/10
35/10

Adductor //SS//  Abductor:
40/15  //SS//  40/20
50/15  //SS//  50/20
50/15  //SS//  50/20

Matrix Leg Extensions:
40/15
50/12
60/12


Cut workout short.  I was feeling so pukey after the presses.


----------



## IslandGirl (May 18, 2012)

Tues. 5/15

Wow!  My strength has gone up pretty much the last I say 3.5 - 4 weeks.  Love that Halo4Her.  I had smiley faces after each max lift for each exercises tonight!  

Delts, Rear Delts and Triceps:

H/S BehindtheNeck:
70/15
90/12
140/12
180/9
*200/6* (Last time:  140/10) 

LF Side Laterals:
30/12
40/12
45/10 
*50/8 *(Last time:  30/10) (this was just 5 days ago!) 

DB Front Raises:
25/12
30/12
*32.5/10* (Last time:  27.5/12) (5 days ago) 

Rope Facepulls:
75/12
90/12
*105/10*

LF Tricep Extensions:
50/15
55/12
65/10
*70/8 *(Last time:  50/12 (last time did these 12 days ago) 

LF Tricep Dips:
70/15
90/12
115/10
*135/8* (Last time:  90/10 (last time did these 5 days ago)


----------



## IslandGirl (May 18, 2012)

Wed. 5/16

Argh.  Last back workout I was solo in the gym.  Tonight back workout, sol0
o again.    But I guess I didn't do too bad on my own!

Back, Traps and Biceps:

Pull-ups: 
*12+10+8=30RP*

Low Pulley Rows/ D attachments:
70/15
100/12
120/10
*140/8*

H/S Low Row/1 Arm:
90/12
115/10
*125/8* (Last time:  115/10, 5 days ago) 

Nautilus Close Grip Pulldowns:
110/15
130/12
145/12
*155/9* (Last time:  150/9, entire stack is 170#)  

DB Shrugs:
60/15
70/15
*75/15*


DB Curls: (warm-up)
*20/12  x2*

EZ Bar Curls:
45/12
55/10
*65/6*

Nautilus Preacher:
*70/7+6+6=19RP*


Cybex Calf Sled Raises:

(single calf raises):
30/20
35/20
40/20
55/20
70/20

(both calves):
190/15
210/12
230/10


----------



## davegmb (May 18, 2012)

Showing some good grip strength on the db shrugs


----------



## omerta2010 (May 18, 2012)

Wow those are come crazy bumps in strength. 

Glad to see the allergies haven't set you back to much. Have a great weekend.


----------



## heavyiron (May 21, 2012)

Killing that log book!

Great work girl!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jun 10, 2012)

less than 2 weeks to New Orleans


----------



## Pony (Jun 11, 2012)

Killin it girl!  The contest is right around the corner are you psyched or what?


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jun 11, 2012)

if anyone is gonna be in Pueblo June 30th, make sure to come by and see IML's IslandGirl rocking the stage with her guest posing routine


----------



## IslandGirl (Jul 7, 2012)

ALOHA!  

*dustingoffjournal*

It's been a hectic, busy, crazy summer.  I hope to be back in my journal a lot more consistent than I have been.  I'm going to try my best.

This week is a bit busy with my son making the All-Stars team.  They have a double elimination tourney this week so we shall see what happens.  They had their first game today and they lost so we need to win every game until Thurs and Fri is the championship.  They have games every evening from Mon-Thurs.  Games are an hour from us so we'll be trucking it every day if his team keeps winning.  This puts a delay in my training.  

I'll be starting up on my Halo4Her Stack:

Weeks 1-6 - Halo4Her - 3 caps per day 
Weeks 1-6 - Lean Fuel Extreme - 2 caps per day
Weeks 1-8 - Advanced Cycle Support - 2 capsules per day
Weeks 1-8 - Essence EFA - 2 capsules per day 
Weeks 1-8 - Razor Cuts - 2 caps per day
Weeks 1-8 - FlexRx - 5 caps per day

Excited to see what this will bring me.


----------



## IslandGirl (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm BACK!!! 

Wow, can't believe how quickly summer flew by!  Before we know it, it'll be winter!  Argh!  I hate the cold!

Hope everyone is doing well!  


I started back on DC training.  I needed a challenge in the gym and DC always, always makes me push hard.  

I am currently off of Halo for Her.  May start back up in a couple of weeks.  

This is my DC plan.  May run this for about 8-10 weeks.  We shall see.  



Biceps/Forearms/BackW/BackT
Shoulders/Hamstrings/Abs
Calves/Triceps/Quads



1A

Life Fitness Preacher (11-15RP)
Pinwheels (10-12SS)
H/S Pulldowns (11-15RP)
H/S Row/1 Arm (10-12SS) 
Smith Shrugs (10-12SS)

1B

H/S Behind the Neck (11-15RP)
Widow- Machine Laterals (20SS)
Low Pulley Rear Delt Rows (10-12SS)
H/S Sumo Leg Press (12-20SS)
Widowmaker (20SS)
Abs (100 reps)

1C
Seated Calf Press (RP to failure)
EZ Cable Pushdowns (11-15RP)
Leg Press (6-10SS)
Widowmaker (20SS)


2A

EZ Curl Bar (11-15RP)
DB Hammer Curls (10-12SS)
Nautilus Pull-downs (11-15RP)
Rack Deads (6-8SS) (3-4SS)
DB Shrugs (10-12SS)

2B

Smith Press to Front (11-15RP)
Widow- DB Laterals (20SS)
Rear Delt Machine (10-12SS)
BB SLDL (10-12SS)
Widowmaker (20SS)
Abs (100 reps)

2C

Standing Calf Raises (RP to failure)
BB Close Grip Press (11-15RP)
Hack Squats (6-10SS)
Widowmaker (20SS)


3A

DB Curls (10-12RP)
Rack Chins (11-15RP)
DB Rows(10-12SS)
BB Shrugs (10-12SS)

3B

DB Shoulder Presses (10-12RP)
Widowmaker-Close EZ Upright Rows (10-12SS)
Rope Facepulls (10-12SS)
Seated Leg Curls (15-20RP)
Widowmaker (20SS)
Abs (100 reps)

3C

Leg Press Calf Raises (RP to failure)
Cable Rope Overhead Press (11-15RP)
Smith Squats (6-10SS)
Widowmaker (20SS)


----------



## IslandGirl (Sep 13, 2012)

Thurs., Sept. 6

First day DC.  For now just finding my "baseline".  Not trying to push super hard because I want some wiggle room to grow into the program.  

Weight is teetering around 112-116lbs.  Stage weight is about 110-112 so not too bad.  

Like I mentioned above.  Will start back up on HaloforHer in a couple of weeks.  Maybe once I go through my rotation and find my baselines, then I will start back up on H4H.  I've done 2 cycles of this already and love the results!  I've gotten crazy strong!  Lean gains going into my shows, muscle hardness, lots of vascularity (probably also because of leanness) and slight increase in libido.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This will probably be my stack in a couple of weeks.  Looking forward to it!


Weeks 1-6 - H4H - 3 caps per day  IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Halo For Her
Weeks 1-6 - Lean Fuel Extreme - 2 caps per day  http://www.ironmaglabs.com/product-l...nfuel-extreme/
Weeks 1-8 - Advanced Cycle Support - 2 capsules per day  http://www.ironmaglabs.com/product-l...cycle-support/
Weeks 1-8 - Flex Rx - 5 caps per day - IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Flex Rx
Weeks 1-8 - Essence EFA - 2 caps per day  IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Essence EFA
Weeks 4-8 - Razor Cuts - 2 caps per day   IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Razor Cuts


1A

Life Fitness Preacher (11-15RP)
Pinwheels (10-12SS)
H/S Pulldowns (11-15RP)
H/S Row/1 Arm (10-12SS) 
Smith Shrugs (10-12SS)

********************************************

Life Fitness Preacher (11-15RP)
warm-up: 20/15,  30/12,  35/12
working set:  *45/ 12+7+5=24 RP *

Pinwheels (10-12SS)
warm-up: 10/12,  12/12
working set: *20/12SS*

~stretch

H/S Pulldowns (11-15RP)
warm-up: 50/12,  70/12
working set:  *90/ 8+5+5= 18RP*

H/S Row/1 Arm (10-12SS)
warm-up: 45/12, 55/10
working set: *70/10SS*

~stretch


----------



## IslandGirl (Sep 13, 2012)

Mon., Sept. 10


1B

H/S Behind the Neck (11-15RP)
Widow- Machine Laterals (20SS)
Low Pulley Rear Delt Rows (10-12SS)
H/S Sumo Leg Press (12-20SS)
Widowmaker (20SS)
Abs (100 reps)

********************************************

H/S Behind the Neck (11-15RP)
warm-up: 50/12, 70/12, 90/10
working set: *110/ 6+5+4=15RP*
~Widowmaker (20SS): Machine Laterals: *25/20SS*

Low Pulley Rear Delt Rows (10-12SS)
warm-up: 30/12
working set: *40/12SS*

~stretch

H/S Sumo Leg Press (12-20SS)
warm-up: 90/12, 180/12
working set:* 230/12SS*
~Widowmaker (20SS): Lying Leg Curl: *30/20SS*

~stretch

Abs (100 reps)


----------



## IslandGirl (Sep 13, 2012)

Tues., Sept. 11

1C
Seated Calf Press (RP to failure)
EZ Cable Pushdowns (11-15RP)
Leg Press (6-10SS)
Widowmaker (20SS)

********************************************

Seated Calf Press (RP to failure)
warm-up: 60/20, 60/20, 80/15
working set: *100/ 20+12+10=42RP*

~stretch

EZ Cable Pushdowns (11-15RP)
warm-up: 40/12, 50/12
working set: *60/ 11+8+7=26RP*

~stretch

Leg Press (6-10SS) (new leg press machine in the gym)
warm-up: 90/12, 180/12, 270/12
working set: *360/12SS*
(I sure ain't doing 18 plates on this machine like our old one.  No way!)
~Widowmaker (20SS): *230/20SS*

~stretch


----------



## IslandGirl (Sep 13, 2012)

Wed., Sept. 12


2A

EZ Curl Bar (11-15RP)
DB Hammer Curls (10-12SS)
Nautilus Pull-downs (11-15RP)
Rack Deads (6-8SS) (3-4SS)
DB Shrugs (10-12SS)

********************************************

EZ Curl Bar (11-15RP)
warm-up: 40/12, 50/10
working set:* 60/ 6+3+2=11RP*

DB Hammer Curls (10-12SS)
warm-up: 15/12
working set: *20/12SS*

~stretch

Nautilus Pull-downs (11-15RP)
warm-up: 70/12, 80/12, 90/12
working set: *110/ 11+6+5=22RP *

~hanging stretch: 60 secs.

Rack Dead (6-8SS) (3-4SS)
warm-up: 135/12, 185/12
working set: *225/10SS and 275/7SS*

DB Shrugs (10-12SS)
working set: *60/12SS*

~stretch


----------



## lilgumby (Sep 13, 2012)

HOLY CRAP ! reading over some of your workouts and weights .. Im very impressed. My hats off to you . Seen on your first post you did DC training and was like wow . I just started doing DC 3 weeks ago and its SICK , i love it .  Keep up the good work  . goning to take some more time to read over your log  , looking forward to seeing more


----------



## Ezskanken (Sep 13, 2012)

So awesome that your doing DC!


----------



## katt (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey Tracy - I see you like the Halo.  I've done two cycles of the Halo Extreme and my results are the same. Lots of hardness of the muscles.  Will probably start up another one in the next couple weeks


----------



## IslandGirl (Sep 13, 2012)

lilgumby said:


> HOLY CRAP ! reading over some of your workouts and weights .. Im very impressed. My hats off to you . Seen on your first post you did DC training and was like wow . I just started doing DC 3 weeks ago and its SICK , i love it .  Keep up the good work  . goning to take some more time to read over your log  , looking forward to seeing more



Hi lilgumby!  Thank you!  I LOVE DC!  I always go back to this program because it's been proven many times that it works!  I attribute my back development to great supplements by IronMagLabs and also to DC program. 

If you have any questions, feel free to go in my Q & A thread. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/e...8-q-ifbb-pro-tracy-bodner-aka-islandgirl.html I need more activity in there. lol


----------



## IslandGirl (Sep 13, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> So awesome that your doing DC!



Thanks!  I've been doing it off and on for YEARS and it's been proven that it works!


----------



## IslandGirl (Sep 13, 2012)

katt said:


> Hey Tracy - I see you like the Halo.  I've done two cycles of the Halo Extreme and my results are the same. Lots of hardness of the muscles.  Will probably start up another one in the next couple weeks



Yes I LOVE it!  Haven't tried the Extreme yet.  Let me know when you start back up.  I'll be following along.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 14, 2012)

I loved the Halo Extreme...definitely a great supp to have in your toolbag for contest prep.


----------



## IslandGirl (Sep 17, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> I loved the Halo Extreme...definitely a great supp to have in your toolbag for contest prep.



Very nice!  What's next for you?


----------



## IslandGirl (Sep 17, 2012)

Sun., Sept. 16

I haven't trained since Wed of last week.  Thurs I woke up feeling yucky.  Missed my son's track meet.   

Friday I has a few errands to run and then my daughter and I had a girl day.  Wasn't feeling too bad.

Sat. my son had a baseball game and then we had Center Stage posing classes.  Then a few of us went to Roadhouse for dinner and froyo for dessert.

Today felt great to train and was excited to get in the gym.


Delts, Hammies and Abs


2B

 Smith Press to Front (11-15RP)
 Widow- DB Laterals (20SS)
 Rear Delt Machine (10-12SS)
 BB SLDL (10-12SS)
 Widowmaker (20SS)
 Abs (100 reps)

*********************************************

Smith Press to Front (11-15RP) (weights not including bar)
warm-up:  20/12, 30/12, 50/12   
working set: * 70/ 8+4+5=17RP*
~Widowmaker (20SS): DB Side Laterals:* 17.5/20SS*

Rear Delt Machine (10-12SS) (did a couple of sets to find where I would struggle for 12 reps)
*60/11SS*

~stretch

BB SLDL (10-12SS)
warm-up: 65/10, 75/10
working set: *95/10SS*
~Widowmaker (20SS): Lying Leg Curls:  LT: 30/20SS * TT: 40/20SS *

~stretch


Abs- 100 reps


----------



## flynike (Sep 17, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Sun., Sept. 16
> 
> 
> Sat. my son had a baseball game and then we had Center Stage posing classes.  Then a few of us went to Roadhouse for dinner and froyo for dessert.


Froyo. hmmm must be one of those yummy yogurts you always have


----------



## IslandGirl (Sep 17, 2012)

flynike said:


> Froyo. hmmm must be one of those yummy yogurts you always have



Yes!


----------



## IslandGirl (Sep 17, 2012)

Mon., Sept. 17

Did a couple of errands today.  Ran over to our printer to drop off remaining robes and tank tops for the girls, but they were closed.  We even got there an hour before their normal time.  Not sure why they weren't open?  Now another trip down there sometime this week.

Training went really well.  Cam pushed me which is good, but man, getting pushed on quads is killer!  I was totally out of breath from the hack squat working set and to top it off, after the widowmaker. K-I-L-L-E-R!  While on cardio, my calves were cramping up so bad!  Everytime I stretch them, it would grab and I wanted to scream!  

Post workout we went and checkout out a new yogurt joint around the corner from our gym.  Soooo yummi!  They had green apple tart!  Wow!  Delish!  I love me some froyo!  


Calves, Triceps and Quads

2C

 Standing Calf Raises (RP to failure)
 BB Close Grip Press (11-15RP)
 Hack Squats (6-10SS)
 Widowmaker (20SS)

**********************************************

Star Trac Standing Calf Raises (RP to failure)
warm-up:  45/12, 60/12
working set:  *75/ 10+8+6=24RP*

~stretch

BB Close Grip Presses (11-15RP)
warm-up: Bar/15, Bar/15, 65/10
working set: *85/ 11+4+4=19RP*

~stretch

Hack Squats (6-10SS)
warm-up: 50/12, 90/10, 140/10 (This was going to be logged as my working set since I got the 10SS.  But nope, Cam said, that was just your warm-up.  You gonna do 2 plates aside.  Holy Moly!  Nutso!  But I did it!)
working set: *180/8SS*
~Widowmaker (20SS)  *90/20SS*

~stretch


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2012)

IG! Whuddup!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 18, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Very nice! What's next for you?



I am actually PCT'ing right now (did 4 weeks of the  DMZ 2.0 for my NA's contest prep). Using Osta Rx, Deca-Drol, Ultra Male Rx and arimidex form my PCT and so far I keep gaining strength while keeping excellent condition.  

I have 2 weeks left of the Deca-Drol and 6 weeks of the Osta Rx. Most likely will run some Metha-Drol Extreme for 4 weeks but that won't be until after New Year's.  I am most likely going to utilize Cyanostane Rx stacked with Halo Extreme for my prep for Jr. USAs next year.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 18, 2012)

Cool to see you using DC by the way...I incorporate R/P into my training but haven't done full-on DC for about 3 or 4 years now.  It worked great for some bodyparts but others not so much.


----------



## flynike (Sep 18, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Yes!


All the pictures you post have me drooling!


----------



## IslandGirl (Sep 18, 2012)

Burner02 said:


> IG! Whuddup!



Wooooo! Hellooooo!  How are you?  I'm back in here again!  Looking to start getting freaky in the gym!  Yeah baby!


----------



## IslandGirl (Sep 18, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> I am actually PCT'ing right now (did 4 weeks of the  DMZ 2.0 for my NA's contest prep). Using Osta Rx, Deca-Drol, Ultra Male Rx and arimidex form my PCT and so far I keep gaining strength while keeping excellent condition.
> 
> I have 2 weeks left of the Deca-Drol and 6 weeks of the Osta Rx. Most likely will run some Metha-Drol Extreme for 4 weeks but that won't be until after New Year's.  I am most likely going to utilize Cyanostane Rx stacked with Halo Extreme for my prep for Jr. USAs next year.





SVT03DAL said:


> Cool to see you using DC by the way...I incorporate R/P into my training but haven't done full-on DC for about 3 or 4 years now.  It worked great for some bodyparts but others not so much.



Sounds like you're on point with your goals.  Will this be your first time running cyanostane?  

DC is always my "go to" when I need my butt kicked.  My head is so focused when DC'ing.  Really love the challenge.  I'll switch up training theories every now and then trying FST or traditional pyramid style...I love mixing it up every so often.

Thanks!


----------



## IslandGirl (Sep 18, 2012)

flynike said:


> All the pictures you post have me drooling!



Mmmmm...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 19, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Wooooo! Hellooooo! How are you? I'm back in here again! Looking to start getting freaky in the gym! Yeah baby!


Hey, am good. Still here. Will see what the spring brings us...depending on if I stay longer. 
MIght need to go 'off-line' w/ you about some questions.
I'm ok...FML...lost my mojo again...and of course, 4 weeks till I hit R&R...gonna look like a beached whale...
BUT! Gotta get that stripped off before I swing back to the States in the spring...


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 19, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Sounds like you're on point with your goals. Will this be your first time running cyanostane?



No I haven't run the Cyanostane before so I am definitely looking forward to it.  I think the Cyano/Halo combo will be killer!


----------



## IslandGirl (Sep 20, 2012)

Burner02 said:


> Hey, am good. Still here. Will see what the spring brings us...depending on if I stay longer.
> MIght need to go 'off-line' w/ you about some questions.
> I'm ok...FML...lost my mojo again...and of course, 4 weeks till I hit R&R...gonna look like a beached whale...
> BUT! Gotta get that stripped off before I swing back to the States in the spring...



Fire away!  I'll be waiting for your pm....

hehe @ beached whale.  I bet it's not that bad.....???

4 weeks! Let's get on it!


----------



## IslandGirl (Sep 20, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> No I haven't run the Cyanostane before so I am definitely looking forward to it.  I think the Cyano/Halo combo will be killer!



Yeah I'm thinking that combo would be pretty awesome!  I'm curious to see what you get off of it.  Keep me in the loop when the time comes.  I want to follow along.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 24, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Yeah I'm thinking that combo would be pretty awesome! I'm curious to see what you get off of it. Keep me in the loop when the time comes. I want to follow along.



Will definitely do hun.


----------

